# The 'you need an E30' thread



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

13,000 posts
booya


----------



## vw_golf_vw (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

mmmmmmmmm.....congrats on 13,000...the chick though the wing rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

Hmmmm.
I like the E30, I really do.
Though when it comes down to putting my money where my mouth is, I'd buy an S13 240SX first.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (AKADriver)*

already got one, but I could go for another like this:


----------



## DasKomet (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

mmmmm. i _do_ need an E30.....


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (DasKomet)*

No pics of my car, eh? 
Uh-huh. I see how it is.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

none of mine either bizniztananabanananabanbananatiznatatch...


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*

god i love E30 M3's...nice pics chapel
Mike


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

E30s are the holy grail of classic BMWs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_E30s are the holy grail of classic BMWs.

Ummm...I'm thinking the 2002 is. And I don't think the E30 is really old enough to be called a classic, either.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (CanuckPal)*

how about last bastion of classic BMW Styling?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Nah...the E34 would be closer...hell even the last 7-series (E what?). The current 3-series and the '97-'03 5-series are pretty good evolutions of the BMW design theme as well.
You know, I don't mind the Bangled Bimmers so much, but I'm not going to pretend that they look like BMWs.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (CanuckPal)*

... last classically styled non-headlights-under-glass 3er...


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

Just took 30 seconds after seeing this thread for me to open autotrader.com
You are a sick, sick man


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Im like Darth Vader... join or die. 
real simple.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*









5 speed 325 (in black, the perfect color)
Uh oh its in my price range
Grr!








Well I don't feel as bad now, I read your livejournal 'geek porn' entry
Hahahaha


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I wanted an E30 so badly in 1988 when I was 16 - that was 1988.
I still like E30's but the desire to have one isn't there. 
But then I see pics of E30 M3's and the desire comes right back again!


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (MEIN_VW)*

If they sold the E30 Touring here in the US I'd have to buy one.
...err, another one. E30, that is.


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (MEIN_VW)*

I had been think of getting an E30 lately, but the Badges wouldn't last one night in my neighbourhood.








My next car will probably be a Saab.


----------



## Silver_Wolf_96 (Aug 15, 2002)

[Zombie-like Trance] Must buy an E30...Must buy an E30...


----------



## Xenondub (Sep 17, 2001)

damn this thread sucks!!!















now i NEED an E30 !! DAMN IT!
I would get one but what if it needs work done on it.
Thats gotta be expensive right?


_Modified by Xenondub at 3:35 AM 9-16-2003_


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_ 










"Mini-Wh0re.....stop humping the bimmer"
Yeah....that's all I could come up with


----------



## NB VW (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Xenondub)*

Nice pics, the blue one with the CHs is sweet


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Xenondub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xenondub* »_damn this thread sucks!!!















now i NEED an E30 !! DAMN IT!
I would get one but what if it needs work done on it.
Thats gotta be expensive right?

_Modified by Xenondub at 3:35 AM 9-16-2003_

not really...
e30s are cheap and easy to fix


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Mwerks E30 of the Month
Mwerks E30 M3 of the Month


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

early model E34 M5 rims........







...and the E30







...a match made in heaven...







...i can't hold it any longer.... *splat


----------



## Abdel (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (BananaCo)*

e30's are so hot. I want one!


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Abdel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abdel* »_e30's are so hot. I want one!

me too


----------



## FCdemon (Aug 5, 2001)

thumbs down on all the convertibles. the others are cool though!


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (fastfour)*











_Modified by Neo at 10:14 AM 9-16-2003_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Neo)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpeedRicer (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (A2 VR666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2 VR666* »_
me too









Me three!








There's some nice examples in SoCal, but I don't have the space or the budget to keep a project car here on campus. Just a few more months until I graduate and get out of this hellhole known as central Los Angeles...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Mwerks E30 of the Month for August
Mwerks E30 M3 of the Month for August








whats under the hood of that blue E30 M3 with the BBS CHs. See more in the E30 M3 of the Month for August


_Modified by Chapel at 4:08 PM 9/16/2003_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Holy poop. It's even more amazing after seeing the engine and specs especially. Just the wheels are too big for my taste. 17"ers would be just fine for a car from that era.


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

e30 wagons own me


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

been looking for one for a while, not too many to be found. MY buddy who works for a bmw mechanic bought an 87 325is for $1500, was going to sell it to me for $2000 but some kid offered him $4500 and here i am with out a bim


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_ 













Name any name. I'd still take the car over the model, even if she is neked!







[drool]


----------



## Evilbeetle (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_ 










"Tasha quickly dispels the notion that only blondes get stuck while accessing the trunk..."


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (sg207ptg)*

I have some more to add after browsing mobile.de:








(Evo 1 n 576) More info: http://www.mobile.de/SIDCUfrL7...top=5&








More info: http://www.mobile.de/SIDCUfrL7...op=20&








(A 325i Touring with a 343 hp M5 6-cyl.







) More info: http://www.mobile.de/SIDBq9ry-...op=23&








(DTM style!) More info: http://www.mobile.de/SID.D.TZt...op=59&


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 9:17 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*

wowzersssssssssssssss


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (A2 VR666)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*

































It used to be this:


























_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 9:43 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*


----------



## Chris V (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Im like Darth Vader... join or die. 
real simple.


We don' need no steenkin' E30! Not when we have an E24!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*

Empty your drool buckets!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
OK, ready? Good, let's continue!








































































































































Next time get a bigger bucket!








Seriously, though, I NEED an E30, yes!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*

BTW, as a kid I could imitate the sound of the gr. A M3 race car. (I had the chance to see the races from the pits at the local race track.)








My bro still says I was good at it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Evo 2 airdams with Evo 3 front splitters own me so frickin much.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

Hmm, some real nice ones on there..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

these m3's are so sick... makes me wanna forget about my next car that im thinking bout buying and buy a old school m


----------



## Astronaut3000 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_ 










WHAAAA?!?!
BBS CHs in 17"? I thought they only came in 18+?
In other news, does anybody want to trade a slightly modded e30 325is or stock //M3 for a heavily modded 1971 Datsun 510? I am absolutely serious.. I need an e30.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

those arent 17s...
see this thread for details on that car
they are 19s.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_those arent 17s...
see this thread for details on that car
they are 19s.

Heh, he wasn't talking about the blue one but the white one in the pic he quoted from me.


----------



## DoktaJoch (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_









This world is so damn small... I'm just posting this from my parents house, which is located on the left side of the pic right before the hills. You can't see it on the pic, but damn... what a coincidence. 
I didn't know there is such a nice M3 around here. I'll have to spend more time lookin' around I think.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (A2 VR666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2 VR666* »_these m3's are so sick... makes me wanna forget about my next car that im thinking bout buying and buy a old school m









Three words: just do it. If you want to go old school, E30s are the way. They are a blast to drive. They'll truly be classics.


----------



## chick draper (Mar 11, 1999)

*Re: (Mr K)*

Damn, you were right! I did need one. So I just picked up an '87 325is. I _LOVE_ it! But now my head's spinning after looking at all these pics!!!








No pics of mine yet. The paint is pretty tired. I'll have to apply some elbow first. And then get right to work making it the equal to some of those pictured!


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (chick draper)*


----------



## 2.DOH. (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel) -*

No....more...pictures........sensory overload......_THUD!!_
_**passes out then wakes up in own puddle of goo**_


----------



## Tom Bombadill (Feb 17, 1999)

*325ix*

Dearly love mine.
Just wish the front end pieces were a little cheaper








They are damn near bulletproof though.


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel) - (2.DOH!!)*

Shouldn't this thread be moved to the mwerks 3 series forum?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (sg207ptg)*

In case it hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (sg207ptg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sg207ptg* »_Shouldn't this thread be moved to the mwerks 3 series forum? 

No, Im trying to draw traffic into the Mwerks forums with this thread...


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

In the mean time you are killing us all with these pics


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## BMWm_power (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

I neeeeeeed an E30







///M3 preferably


_Modified by BMWm_power at 8:58 PM 9/17/2003_


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)

best picture thread ive seen in my short time on the tex thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

actually, I posted this from Mwerks.
thats the way I use the carlounge


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I think Im gonna start PSing E30s into every picture on the tex/werks


----------



## ii dtmracer ii (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

suddenly i'm in the market for an E30 M3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (ii dtmracer ii)*

okay.... total Newbie here (well regarding BMWs anyways







) so go easy on me








I am looking to buy a 89-90 325i 
Besides the looks... what is the difference between the E30 and your normal everyday 325i?
Edit: added picture of what I test drove recently


















_Modified by lightsandsirens at 5:57 PM 9-18-2003_


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*

















IMO this is the most beautiful E30 M3
















don't bother the girls
























check out: http://www.e30m3therealm3.com/
this site has E30 M3 gallery by category. it has so much pics, it makes you dizzy


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lightsandsirens* »_okay.... total Newbie here (well regarding BMWs anyways







) so go easy on me








I am looking to buy a 89-90 325i 
Besides the looks... what is the difference between the E30 and your normal everyday 325i?
Edit: added picture of what I test drove recently

















_Modified by lightsandsirens at 5:57 PM 9-18-2003_

E30 is any 3er made between 1984 and 1992
see the 'model' link in my signature for more information
I am working on an 'e30 buyers guide' for the E30 forum on the mwerks.
check out forums.mwerks.com
your VWVortex account works there, so no need to reregister.
Ill be there for all your E30 needs!


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I posted some of my questions on there
Very nice site BTW


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*

My Fav's(some may be reposts):








































































































I love converted E30's.
More here:
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290821129


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Rossi's car!
cant believe he SOLD IT!!!


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_









wow, that car is breathtaking







one of the finest examples of an non m3 i think i have ever seen


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

bump


----------



## JaSamJa (Sep 21, 2002)

*hmmmmmm*

i LOVE THIS ONE





























.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: hmmmmmm (JaSamJa)*

emergency resize needed!!!!!!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

wow, Im not big on interiors... but DAMN thats the nicest E30 interior Ive ever seen!


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)

Honorable mention e21


_Modified by speedworks1 at 3:04 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_wow, Im not big on interiors... but DAMN thats the nicest E30 interior Ive ever seen!

I was about to post that, like it better than the exterior..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sg207ptg (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (MartijnGizmo)*

Some more...


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I want an E30 M3 so bad.


----------



## slightlyimperfect (Feb 16, 2003)

best thread yet on vortex


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (slightlyimperfect)*

Sweet jesus. Most. Evil. Thread. Ever.
Chapel, die








-s


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

you're just jealous...


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

You know it man







I'm dying for one of those, but considering I have to swap for a car that gets GOOD gas mileage, not really feasible.
Ah, someday.
-s


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (sashae)*

And to help perpetuate the evil...here's an M3 with an E36 M3 motor dropped into it. Nasty.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mr K)*









if there were more e30's out there with interiors like this... everyone would want one, Andre


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (sg207ptg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sg207ptg* »_Some more...


































im about ten miles from that museum


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

I need my e30--
back. 

I month and counting, damn near.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*I am god. bow down before me!!!*

bump


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (phonic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## SmithFC (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

i want a e30 wagon http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (phonic)*

bump


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I considered an E30 318i with the M42B18... but I found another S13 first.
S13 wins! FATALITY!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I noticed


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

e30 strikes again... its a sickness i tell you a sickness... im gonna go drive mine now.... sucks to be all of you without em'


----------



## DELI DANA VR6 (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (VwG60Kid)*

Is this car anything special? Please someone answer me, i saw one of these and i was like wtf... Is it worth anything ?


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (DELI DANA VR6)*

damn man you guys make me almost regret buying an e30. But just something draws me to the larger 5 series.
But dang those are some awsome looking e30s


----------



## TurboGTI2003 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (nuke941)*

damn it, you guys aren't helping !


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (TurboGTI2003)*

I solved my E30 lust.

But the solution leads to a bigger problem. A much sexier problem.


----------



## kep0ne (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

Chapel,
This thread has sealed the deal for me. I'm no longer going to put money into the Jetta...I'm going to put all that cash toward an E30 M3...it just makes more sense.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

Why oh why didnt BMW bring the e30 wagon to the US???????






























BTW anyone have pics of the jagermeister cars?








page 4 owned keep em coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh man...all these E30's have to cost a pretty penny. I was looking into an E30 M3 with around 100k miles and it was still not very cheap. Can you imagine the price these guys would be asking for them!!


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

The funny thing is... I protested buying one IN THIS THREAD... then 2 months later, I bought an '89 325is








Chapel + SeattleGLI = pure evil.
What mine looks like (some fixes since then, but pretty close):








My inspiration:








Mmm, ATS Type 10s.
-s


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (sashae)*

More pictures:


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (sashae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sashae* »_
My inspiration:








Mmm, ATS Type 10s.
-s

Those are Borbet C's, but close


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_
Those are Borbet C's, but close









Yeah, well, I like Type 10s!








"Duh"
Past my bedtime
















-s


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs*

Ahh, isn't the holy grail of classic BMWs the 3.0 CSL?


----------



## blown54 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (Nason)*

Did the E30 BMW ever come in AWD (is the iX awd?)?
Could only find a diecast e30 jagermeister


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (kep0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kep0ne* »_Chapel,
This thread has sealed the deal for me. I'm no longer going to put money into the Jetta...I'm going to put all that cash toward an E30 M3...it just makes more sense.

and all I had to do was bump this old-ass thread


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (blown54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blown54* »_Did the E30 BMW ever come in AWD (is the iX awd?)?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (Nason)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nason* »_Ahh, isn't the holy grail of classic BMWs the 3.0 CSL?

One of them, along with the 507, 2002turbo and e30 m3


----------



## mirek (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (coop)*


----------



## E30325i (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (mirek)*

I'll have to wait till august.......but august is too damm far away i need onnnnneeee NOOOOWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (fixedhalo)*

Gee, will I pic whore the M3/Cosworth picture again? Get out on that street and make daddy some money!!!


----------



## FlatGTI (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (Armed Escort)*

mmmm...I sooo want one of those cars but parts are very expensive, I was talking to guy who said it cost 1700US to get a new oil pan







.


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (FlatGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatGTI* »_mmmm...I sooo want one of those cars but parts are very expensive, I was talking to guy who said it cost 1700US to get a new oil pan







. 
that cant be right, you can get a whole car for that much.
so e30 owners, are the parts really that expensive? I've heard conflicting info.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

parts for my E30 are cheaper than parts for my old Scirocco or Rabbit.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Holy Grail of Classic BMWs (WOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOT* »_that cant be right, you can get a whole car for that much.
so e30 owners, are the parts really that expensive? I've heard conflicting info.









parts are real cheap, used parts are even cheaper, even at the dealership there not that bad, plus you get you bmwcca discount


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

brand new oil pan for my e30 from eurodepot = $258.95 
not even close to 1700... and you can get em cheaper 15 bucks at the junker


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VwG60Kid)*

bump


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_The 'you need an E30' thread

Hmm, do I also need to lower it that much, to the point where the suspension geometry is seriously compromised?
Beautiful cars, but in SOME of those pictures they seem to be lowered more for looks than performance.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

i could totally have sex with this


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*



> Luv it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metalisyourdeath (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (#1 S T U N N A)*



#1 S T U N N A said:


> _Quote »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_
Hmm, do I also need to lower it that much, to the point where the suspension geometry is seriously compromised?
Beautiful cars, but in SOME of those pictures they seem to be lowered more for looks than performance. 

You'd be surprised how low you can get an E30 before you bring the control arms past the breaking parallel
E30s have their control arm mounts pretty high on the frame, so you can lower them 3" or so and still have a tight handling car








This does not happen unless you lower more than 4.5" and its not even that severe if you do.
This is why E30s are popular in Europe... drastic lowering without sacraficing handling.


----------



## DELI DANA VR6 (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I say lets keep the thread alive, my contribution:








M3 Cab:
































AND THE SICKEST OF ALLL
M3 V8


----------



## DELI DANA VR6 (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (DELI DANA VR6)*









with a


----------



## blown54 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (DELI DANA VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DELI DANA VR6* »_AND THE SICKEST OF ALLL
M3 V8

























Is that an M3? I saw one called the 340. It was a e30 series with a 540 v8 in it.


----------



## DELI DANA VR6 (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (blown54)*

I havent heard of that one but that is definetly an M3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nothing in there looks factory at all..


----------



## BMWm_power (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (DELI DANA VR6)*









i think im going to shed tears of happiness.....


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (BMWm_power)*

E30's make great winter beaters for those of us with genuine classic BMW's!








I'm hoping to pick up an 87 325is before the winter weather rolls around later this year. Happy to sacrifice an E30 to the winter gods.
Al


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
You'd be surprised how low you can get an E30 before you bring the control arms past the breaking parallel
E30s have their control arm mounts pretty high on the frame, so you can lower them 3" or so and still have a tight handling car








This does not happen unless you lower more than 4.5" and its not even that severe if you do.
This is why E30s are popular in Europe... drastic lowering without sacraficing handling.

40mm actualy is the exact amount you can lower it. Any more and you need to do some pricey modification, or your car will handle like crap. 
I grabbed a "total BMW" mag from Barns+Noble (may issue). It has a huge section on "Modifying your BMW". Explains all the modifications you can, can't, should and should not do for each Bimmer. GET THE MAG, best 8 bucks I've spent in a long time. 
Found it, exact quote.
"Lowering the car up to 40 mm is OK, but any more and you'll need to use offset, rear trailing arm bushes to correct the excessive negative camber on the rear wheels. The easy answer? DON'T lower it any more than 40mm. "


_Modified by Corbic at 7:35 AM 6-15-2004_


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

any e30 with Kerscher Carmona's and a nice drop will always be the best in my book. I have the wheels (I'm told the only set in the US...but I doubt it) now I just need the car. Give me some time though...gotta find the right one at the right price....err basically I need 3k to spend on a car, but it's hard living in LA payin rent, and struggling to get my business going.


----------



## skoolio (Sep 24, 2003)

Maybe I've be drunk too long, but have I ever seen a E30 wagon in the US? I'de like to think I did and maybe I over looked it? Were they ever sold here?
Nevermind I just read the rest of the thread, phew its a long one



_Modified by skoolio at 8:53 AM 6-15-2004_


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (skoolio)*

Can we get some numbers in this thread? Power outputs, track times, place holdings, dimensions, ect?
Oh yes, price guids, parts, after market, model numbers, web sites, race teams.. pictures hardly say a thousand words.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
40mm actualy is the exact amount you can lower it. Any more and you need to do some pricey modification, or your car will handle like crap. 
I grabbed a "total BMW" mag from Barns+Noble (may issue). It has a huge section on "Modifying your BMW". Explains all the modifications you can, can't, should and should not do for each Bimmer. GET THE MAG, best 8 bucks I've spent in a long time. 
Found it, exact quote.
"Lowering the car up to 40 mm is OK, but any more and you'll need to use offset, rear trailing arm bushes to correct the excessive negative camber on the rear wheels. The easy answer? DON'T lower it any more than 40mm. "


40mm in the rear maybe.
40mm in the front is barely scratching the surface
I think my H&R Sport Springs and Bilstein Sport Dampers lower it about 40mm and it handles fine. The rear IS cambered a little, but the control arms are not past parallel.
The fronts are not past parallel at all and there is still plenty of fender gap. (in fact the car has kind of a reverse rake)
Yes, the more you lower the rear of an E30 the more camber you give it, but you will never break that parallel
Plus, that added rear camber really makes the rear stick HARD under fast cornering
The H&R Cup Kit lowers 2.1" front and 1.7" rear (40mm = 1.5")
H&R Coils drop up to 2"F and 1.6"R


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I officially want an E30


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (1fastdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1fastdub* »_I officially want an E30















\
I hear ya, but its so hard to find them in good condition and at a decent price.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

bought mine for $3000 cash


----------



## mirek (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_bought mine for $3000 cash









i bought mine for 1500$CDN, cash.. 89. in excellent condition








be jealous, be veryy verryyy jealous....


----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (mirek)*

We got our 1984 318i for $200. And it even runs. Beat that!


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

_Quote »_We got our 1984 318i for $200. And it even runs. Beat that! 

i got my 1989 325i with 72k miles and runs perfect with good paint and interior few small dings but almost always garaged and everything but ac works... 
cost: get it out of his driveway and and drive it home from new jersey(well i am engaged to the previous (and orginal) owners daughter so they may have helped







) 
so BEAT (kinda)











_Modified by VwG60Kid at 2:21 AM 6-20-2004_


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (mirek)*

I bought mine for $1400, but it needed a new suspension.. Still a pretty good deal IMO..


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*

Seeing all these E30s makes me feel







. BMW is sooooooooooo taking the styling of the new BMWs in the WRONG direction IMO.
Maybe someday they will come out with a retro BMW. It will have the traditional styling with new mechanicals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (velocidub)*

















I paid $1100 for this one. I've spent about $1000 in parts fixing all of the worn out suspension and rotted exhaust. It's not a magazine quality car, but it's fun to drive and it gets 28MPG on the freeway, holding a steady 80MPH.
The cars are out there, but you're gonna have to make some repairs to them. They really don't cost anymore than an A2 VW to fix. You can get the "brand name" parts from the same on-line discount parts suppliers that you buy your VW parts from.


----------



## VanDam (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (wjbski)*

That's what I'm talking about..
WOOWOO E30 biatch!








Here's mine, I got it for $800.


----------



## direfu (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (VanDam)*


----------



## BMWm_power (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (VanDam)*

I hope nobody objects to me bumping this thread


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (BMWm_power)*

e34 owns you guys.


----------



## jonbaby420 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_e34 owns you guys.









I hope you're kidding.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*

maybe e28 but not e34


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (vw_golf_vw)*

this thing rocks... nice and oldschool








but this M3 rocks my world








and cramer's M3 is just sick.
I can only dream of keeping up with the maintenance of an M3.
But I know this lady that has a MINT 325is 4 door in gold that Im sure she will want to sell one day. I will be there


----------



## 1.8tautocrossVW (Oct 21, 2003)

whats the difference in the 325is and 325i ???? both 2 doors, im guessing suspension... curently looking for one and need to know..... thanks guys


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

what is the best year for e30 ?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (1.8tautocrossVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tautocrossVW* »_whats the difference in the 325is and 325i ???? both 2 doors, im guessing suspension... curently looking for one and need to know..... thanks guys

not necessarily both 2 doors I dont think... I believe its trim level??


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (1.8tautocrossVW)*

*325is vs 325i*
325IS most importantely had the limited slip differential in the rear. And ONLY came in 2-door versions. "i" came in 2 or 4 door versions.
'Is' got sport seats with side bolsters, leather 3-spoke steering wheel (Mtech1: 87-89, leather wrapped 4-spoke airbag wheel 90-91), trunk lip spoiler. IS models also had a larger/lower front lip spoiler and elliposoid headlights (88+).








Best year to buy: (dont know)
*87*: First year for the "i/is" model with the 2.5 high revving motor. Large aluminum bumpers, small tail lamps, large front IS spoiler under the large aluminum bumper. Many 87's are "e" cars with the slow revving 2.7l 








*88*: "e" models with the slow ETA engine still produced, make sure you get the "i" engine if that's what you're looking for. Updated body, larger tail lights, still large aluminum bumpers. Also first year of the AWD IX model. Quite desirable because in 88 it came with all the IS goodies and was the most expensive 3-series offered, more $ than the M3 even








*89*: First year of updated body WITH smaller plastic bumpers
*90*: First year of airbag cars
*91*: no more 325IS, all are i's with most IS options included. 318iS with a potent M42 engine is out for only one year. Find this car and you will be happy - chip it and it is almost as quick as then m20 (325) cars, and MORE fun to drive











_Modified by WannaCorrado at 9:00 PM 9-14-2004_


----------



## 1.8tautocrossVW (Oct 21, 2003)

so would i be dissapointed in buying an "i" instead of an "is" are they really that much different? Do people still tune the "i's"??? can I do everything to the I to make it an is??? thanks for all the help once again about to buy one and need to know...


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (1.8tautocrossVW)*

read the differences above and make a decision. I have an "i". Same engine, same gearbox, only differences are options and limited slip. All the things you are missing in the "I" are easily retrofitted if you really desire them. 
Find an I or IS and get it as long as it is clean and in good shape. They are so old that good conditions matters more than trim level


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

sounds like 87 is the best year


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*

The 87-88 bigass front airdam looks so sick with the diving board bumpers compressed in all the way.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_The 87-88 bigass front airdam looks so sick with the diving board bumpers compressed in all the way.

87 and down only, 88 had diving boards but new body without the huge IS lip. 
but I agree:


----------



## Boston Chuck (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_sounds like 87 is the best year

Most folks actually prefer the later years for their more streamlined bumpers. It's just about looks. Performance-wise the years aren't much different. And performance-wise the "i" and "is" aren't much different, either. The most important thing to consider isn't the year or the "s"... it's the condition of the car (rust?) and maintanence history.
My 87 325is w/285,000 miles (pardon the small picture):


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I hate the big aluminum bumpers beause of the stupid black rubber side things.
However, the early cars are lighter and can look quite bad ass with the euro bumpers and front valence.
I'd say 89 is the best
small plastic bumpers, ellipsoids, popout rear windows (last year for rear popouts), and no airbags. 88 was the only year guaranteed to have ellipsoids... some 89s have them, 90-91s went back to sealed beams







.
basically, try to get a straight, rust free car with a good maintenance history. You can always make the car look better with european body parts.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (Chapel)*

thats right, I dont have rear pop-outs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Oh well


----------



## GTImonty (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*

Must...have...e30....M3


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

happy birthday thread


----------



## Ian F (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (my golf IV)*

bastards... I know i need an E30... no need to remind me like this...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

How much do performance parts run for e30?
I mean, are they expensive?
We know for domestics and asian imports stuff can be found pretty cheap. But VWs...well, atleast new ones, stuff is expensive.


----------



## Drehzahlbaron (Sep 15, 2004)

In doen´t know why the E30 is so popular along with you guys in the US, but here in Germany
I am tired of seeing those things. Aspecialy in the area where I live there are so many and the most of them are tunend like the first one.
Is an E30 really such an rare jewel?


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

its probably because in the states we dont have many "light weight" cars to choose from.
i like the styling and the fact that they are light, nimble and can be lowered makes me want one


----------



## Drehzahlbaron (Sep 15, 2004)

How much do you have to pay?
A friend bought an E30 325 wagon around 150K km for 1500€ a year ago.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*

Every time I see this thread I







juuuuust a little bit.


----------



## Ian F (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_its probably because in the states we dont have many "light weight" cars to choose from.
i like the styling and the fact that they are light, nimble and can be lowered makes me want one









...and RWD, which is somewhat of an endangered species around here...


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: 325ix (Tom Bombadill)*

this is mine


----------



## CuCo33 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

dope...


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: 325ix (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_this is mine









what happened to your nice e28? is that an intercooler I see?
you guys almost make me regrest buyinga 5er but, just for a moment


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

got any more photos?
I see a LITTLE gap on the drivers side bumper.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Drehzahlbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drehzahlbaron* »_In doen´t know why the E30 is so popular along with you guys in the US, but here in Germany
I am tired of seeing those things. Aspecialy in the area where I live there are so many and the most of them are tunend like the first one.
Is an E30 really such an rare jewel?

no there not rare cars, there just a dime a dozen car. for five or six grand you can have an incredible car that will rock on the street and the track and have great realabilty (most of the time). It has all the benefits of an enthusast car (well the sport models) smooth, powerful engine, rwd, lsd, can't ask for much more in few thousand dollar car, thats why e30s and miatas are so damn popular on this board


----------



## greeeen94SLC (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (sashae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sashae* »_
My inspiration:








Mmm, ATS Type 10s.
-s

Hey that looks almost exactly like my old 318is! damn i MISS that car! I even had those same BORBETS on it! Yeah, not ATS


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (greeeen94SLC)*

E30s? Im sorry but


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

You drive a F-150 Lightning?....hahahahahh aaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaahahhahaah
fREDNECKsburg , VA .........now i understand.


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_You drive a F-150 Lightning?....hahahahahh aaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaahahhahaah
fREDNECKsburg , VA .........now i understand.

As cute as that is, there's no ******** actually in Fredericksburg. Oh and raw power > gerbil powered VWs


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*

wow, not to jump into this all blind, but seriously, you're saying there aren't ******** in fredricksburg? just go to the hooters any night of the week if you want to see some.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sccrjoe07* »_E30s? Im sorry but









well, if you dont like E30s... why did you join in on an E30 thread as an Mwerks (BMW) member?


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvERia* »_wow, not to jump into this all blind, but seriously, you're saying there aren't ******** in fredricksburg? just go to the hooters any night of the week if you want to see some.

That's in a neighboring county (Spotsylvania). As far as Fred goes, its straight suburbia.








And why hate on a Lightning? Because it's faster, less common and handles no worse than your cars?


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
well, if you dont like E30s... why did you join in on an E30 thread as an Mwerks (BMW) member?

I love BMWs, I just don't see what the big deal is about the body style








on edit: I mean I have great respect for them, it's just not something I'd spend money on










_Modified by sccrjoe07 at 12:54 PM 9/17/2004_


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sccrjoe07* »_That's in a neighboring county (Spotsylvania). As far as Fred goes, its straight suburbia.









http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypMap.p...fbT:0
Hooters
Address: 10400 Spotsylvania Ave, Fredericksburg, VA 22408
Phone:	(540) 898-8044


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*

Most addresses within a few miles or so of Fredericksburg (into Spotsy and Stafford both) go by either Fred or the county. City limits end ~5 miles before that. And Hooters isn't in the boonies even, it's still "modernized" over that way. I take it you've been here?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

but of course, trivia night wednesdays rocked back in the day when my buddies and I needed a break from army life, but no matter what the signs may say, or the nearby businesses are like, that parking lot is filled with ******** everynight...fredericksburg has it's definite share of ********, if you can walk around town and see people strolling the streets in cameoflaged hinting overalls and john deer caps, you cannot deny that there are a fair share of ********.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sccrjoe07* »_
I love BMWs, I just don't see what the big deal is about the body style








on edit: I mean I have great respect for them, it's just not something I'd spend money on









I think the big deal about the body style is that it's the last classic styled 3er BMW. Most people prefer the old quad headlamp BMWs.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

on a side note... the fastest BMWs on the planet are E30s.


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*

In the surrounding areas, yes. I was offended by the other poster implying that just because I'm in Va that I'm a *******








It's not like I'm driving a skyjacked Ram.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sccrjoe07* »_In the surrounding areas, yes. I was offended by the other poster implying that just because I'm in Va that I'm a *******








It's not like I'm driving a skyjacked Ram.









that's just a poor generalization yes, but to deny fredericksburg, or virtually any other part of VA does not have their share of ******** is just plain folly.


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_on a side note... the fastest BMWs on the planet are E30s.

They run dead even with E36 M3s and chipped 1.8ts, right?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

depends on which engine they got swapped in as the E30 will take any engine BMW has ever produced... and that includes the V8s and V12s.
My car with a $5000 Turbo kit will outrun a new M3.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sccrjoe07* »_And why hate on a Lightning? Because it's faster, less common and *handles no worse than your cars? * 









My passat vr6 with me as the driver got better times than ALL lightnings on autocross 2 years ago. I can just imagine what an e30 with nice tires can do. (I dont have nice tires, I dont know)


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*

I've seen a Viper run an astounding 14.5 quarter mile








With equal drivers, it's a lot closer








Edit: I was referring to RUSSIAN's Jetta and GTI... I never claimed to touch any model M3 in handling. I cross shopped an E36 M3 and the handling was







Insurance was triple










_Modified by sccrjoe07 at 1:55 PM 9/17/2004_


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*

yeah I had a e36 once, that car handled on rails. love e30 and e36's...


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_yeah I had a e36 once, that car handled on rails. love e30 and e36's...

No kidding, I had my heart set on a black '95 5 speed coupe, guy tossed me the keys for 30 min or so, insurance was ~3700 every 6 months








It's 2800 for the Lightning and Dakota, so while it's still expensive as all get out, it's about as cheap as it'll go unless I drove a minivan... Insurance blows me


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

why oh why did i ever get rid of my e30!!!?? 
the A2 16V GLI is no where near as fun as even a base model e30.


----------



## Benz 2 VW (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

srry sccrjoe...but there really is no comparison between your truck and VW's. not flaming or anything, but i have a hard time seeing where you think your truck excells at any certain area of performance. Also, lightnings aren't that rare, you see a hell of a lot less of my car than you do lightnings (f-150's have been the best selling vehicle in america for several years straight). 
i just see it as a pointless vehicle. if you want to go fast, buy a car. if you want to haul lumber, buy a truck.


----------



## sccrjoe07 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (Benz 2 VW)*

Ok so you see lots of F-150s, that's everywhere. I've seen 2 other Lightnings... ever.
I can't afford insurance on a sports car and I needed the hauling function, so I got a Lightning. It's fast and it performs better than 90% of the cars on the road. Get over it. Not flaming.
And how can YOU say it doesn't excel in some part of performance? It's a mid 13 second *truck* stock, 0-60 in 5.3ish seconds and it pulled .87 on a skidpad, whilst still having a 5000 lbs towing capacity and being priced reasonably


_Modified by sccrjoe07 at 4:42 PM 9/17/2004_


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*

For those sitting on the fence, just do it. The E30 is one of the best driving experiences you will have for the money. To tempt you even more... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mr K)*

The above is the nicest 325iX I have ever seen.
Hands down.
Also happens to be owned by a neighbor.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SeattleGLI)*

very nice ix


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

i love e30s, someday maybe i'll have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

no u wont,







its time for me


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (pineapplegti)*

wow this thread makes me wanna sell my mk2 to get a bmw


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

do it


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSWARTZ* »_very nice ix









That is sick!!!


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

keine Zweifel... oder viellicht eine e28....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (silver30v)*

how much does a... say a 89 325 two door weight?? about how much is this one lowered?? so hot...
















bump for more pics


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (.sanya.)*

I need an e30 , trade u this







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1606281


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (pineapplegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineapplegti* »_I need an e30 , trade u this









bump for aron's e30 obsession


----------



## G-grip (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (20psirabbit)*

I can't believe I sold it for $1500!!!!


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (G-grip)*

Just trying to get this thread out of the archives


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

where can I find a reasonably affordable e30.
All i keep finding is high mileage big $ cars.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_where can I find a reasonably affordable e30.
All i keep finding is high mileage big $ cars.
\

high millage should not be an issue, but your best bet to find cheap bmws are on craigslist, or ebay, usually the enthusiast sites, the people try to get more $$$


----------



## Johnny Blue (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (G-grip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-grip* »_I can't believe I sold it for $1500!!!!






































Which mean I have the right to call you crazy








Because of you guys I need and E30. i hate you.


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Johnny Blue)*

Ugh. Sold mine for $3000, and I still have the suspension setup sitting in storage... I guess I'm hoping I get another one at some point. No point in having a car INSIDE NYC though...
-s


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_
*87*: First year for the "i/is" model with the 2.5 high revving motor. Large aluminum bumpers, small tail lamps, large front IS spoiler under the large aluminum bumper. Many 87's are "e" cars with the slow revving 2.7l 


How do I tell an E from an I car? I am looking at an 87 325is right now.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg59* »_
How do I tell an E from an I car? I am looking at an 87 325is right now.

look at the tach. eta's redline at 4500-5000 rpm (5500 for the super eta 88), the i 6500


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*

I do need an E30- but there seem to be none for sale in Chicago at the moment (5 speed 6 cylinder). Maybe a 944, there seems to be quite a few of those at the moment...


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (16vracer)*









same car. my car lol. its for sale. $6,000 pick it up


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

bump out of the archives-i want an e30 so bad


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Fk man !!! You had to remind me.
I almost got over it for a while....now the feeling is back, and i want it again.


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (jettajake00)*

someone left a nice big dent in my e30s passenger front door at the supermarket parking lot today... so aggrivated... a door ding here and there is no biggy but this was just someone who did not care at all
and here is the e30 cartoon 3d model i am working on (but is not even close to finished) for a short i will be making soon that features a bunch of old-school euro rides... (e30, volvo 240, volvo 740, merc 190e, cortina, etc)


----------



## jettajake00 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (VwG60Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwG60Kid* »_someone left a nice big dent in my e30s passenger front door at the supermarket parking lot today... so aggrivated... a door ding here and there is no biggy but this was just someone who did not care at all
and here is the e30 cartoon 3d model i am working on (but is not even close to finished) for a short i will be making soon that features a bunch of old-school euro rides... (e30, volvo 240, volvo 740, merc 190e, cortina, etc)









that is cool stuff man
and yeah, sorry to remind you RUSSIAN-i reminded myself too unfortunately


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (jettajake00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajake00* »_that is cool stuff man
and yeah, sorry to remind you RUSSIAN-i reminded myself too unfortunately






























I dont hate you man..........however you are playing with my emotions


----------



## 87vdubgti16v (Jun 16, 2004)

I am leaving this thread and never coming back i am trying to erase these beautiful images out of my head as i type this good bye...


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I saw a nasty 325es this morning on my way to work...had the m badge, missing parts...but man I do love the e30.


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (sccrjoe07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sccrjoe07* »_
As cute as that is, there's no ******** actually in Fredericksburg. Oh and raw power > gerbil powered VWs

Hey now...can't one enjoy detriot _and_ german muscle???


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

always a good thread to resurrect...


----------



## BoostedMR2 (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

































More here: http://www.squidd.net/gallery/...age=1
-- DavidV


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


----------



## ep skate (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

one of the best threads i've seen, can't wait until i cam get ahold of one. i plan on getting one as soon as i get out of school, unfortunately that won't be for at least three more years. hope to get one of these.


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (ep skate)*

i bought one of those E30 four months ago.
1988 E30 M3 2.3L S14 US.Spec Catless.


----------



## moclov (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

What are people using to get their E30's this low?
















Simple spring & shock combo? Airbags? Coilovers?


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (moclov)*

this thread is pure sex


----------



## TheDarko (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

boy i am glad i got another e30


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (coop)*









yes that is my M3 when i first bought it(before it because race prepped) passing an SL55. 
damn im glad i own an E30 M3!


_Modified by $3000dreamcar at 6:21 PM 2-11-2005_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (moclov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moclov* »_What are people using to get their E30's this low?
















Simple spring & shock combo? Airbags? Coilovers?









Andre's (the 2nd one) used KW Variant II


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: ($3000dreamcar)*

ATTENTION ALL THOSE LUSTING AFTER M3:
If you really want an M3 but just cant afford it, take a look at the '91 318is! I have driven both cars at the limit and the M3 is only a little more fun. The M42(16v) powered 318is is truly an awesome car! I picked one up 2 months ago for $1000 at a charity auction. With a chip and m3 rear swabay it is incredible! The 325i/s is also a very fun car but doesnt give you the same driving experience as the 318is or M3. Seriously, find one and take a test drive, you will fall in love! It'll do 130 on the long straight of my favorite canyon


















_Modified by 2002maniac at 6:40 PM 2-11-2005_


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: (2002maniac)*

how right you are...I am ACTIVELY looking for a fixxer-upper 91 318is. I test drove a mint white one two weeks ago with my girlfriend...It was a blast and the M42 just needs the right mods to bring out the smiles:
-Mark D or TMS/JC chip
-lighter flywheel
-4.27 diff from convertible 318
-short shift kit
-full suspension
and Blam! instant awesome!


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (Dan92SLC)*

i want an e30


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote »_






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Dan92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan92SLC* »_-Mark D or TMS/JC chip
-lighter flywheel
-4.27 diff from convertible 318
-short shift kit
-full suspension
and Blam! instant awesome!

Exactly! Im hunting for a 4.27, they are HARD to find! The only 318ic's Ive found didnt have the LSD








It is _almost_ and M3 but without the high cost. And I HAVE driven an M3 so dont tell me it isnt even close.


----------



## CameronH (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (RUSSIAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUSSIAN* »_You drive a F-150 Lightning?....hahahahahh aaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaahahhahaah
fREDNECKsburg , VA .........now i understand.

Uhh...F150 Lightning > Any E30 save for the M3 in the most pristine condition imaginable.


----------



## CheeseFries (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (CameronH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CameronH* »_
Uhh...F150 Lightning > Any E30 save for the M3 in the most pristine condition imaginable.

Why arent you banned?


----------



## CheeseFries (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII GTI* »_e30 wagons own me

makes the both of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

because Im slacking off


----------



## vrha (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

whats the number of companies that produce e30 m3 over fenders for the e30 318/325? and whats the best?


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (vrha)*

you mean you want to put m3 fenders on a regualr e30?
best bet is to get a set out of the junker


----------



## ultima (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_you mean you want to put m3 fenders on a regualr e30?
best bet is to get a set out of the junker

It actually takes alot more than that. Alot of bondoing and bodywork. The non-M E30 is alot different body wise than an M3. Not only the fenders, but the trunklid, rear window....it's just going to cost you too much to make it "look" like an M3. And the resale value will be......yup the price of a regular E30. Best bet, get a genuine M3....you'll be much happier.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

actually, fitting JUST the fenders is a common thing to do.
The fronts bolt straight on
the rears bolt on but then have to be blended into the top seam (the line that runs from the top of the tail lamp, under the door handle and over the front wheel arch)
There are companies that make replicas out of fibreglass.


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*

but why add weight? 
interesting thread on roadfly about a 2.7i M20 with S38 individual t bodies making amazing HP...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Dan92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan92SLC* »_but why add weight?

Tire clearance. Fiberglass wouldn't add weight...


----------



## ultima (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chapel)*

True. But why spend all that money? Unless you do your own bodywork, it really isn't worth it. Let's say what you would spend on a non_m E30 in good condition. $3000. All the bodywork to be done...around $2000 (estimating on that one....could be more or less. Paint, 2 to 3 grand. All that money spent, and you still just have a good condition E30 that kinda looks like an M3. Of course only enthusiasts willl be able to see it stick out like a sore thumb. 
Now why do that? When you can drop in an S50 for that price? Or an M50 with heavy modifications? The raw power makes it so much more worth it!


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (ultima)*

i think anyone can see the difference they might just not realize it, but the rear pillar is a dead giveaway


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

I really need to stop reading this thread...
Chapel - I need a hug.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (rossi46)*

no you need an e30


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_no you need an e30









If you remember correctly, Rossi had one of the GREATEST E30s I've ever seen on these shores.
He had a factory M-technicII 325i Sport. Unbelievably clean.
I can't hug someone who would turn that away for a Mk4 VR6...








Also, the widest tires you can fit to the ass end are 225s (225/50/15s)
And these engines generally make ALOT of torque. Hell, my mildly modded 325i breaks 205/50/15s loose.
Toss a hotted up M30, M50 or turbo into that car and the rear tires are gonna be handed a rather gruesome murder.
M3 fenders can allow up to 265s and that comes in handy.
I have seen 275s with M3 fenders and I've even seen 315s, but they were widened M3 fenders.
I'm looking to get 225/50/15s all around. I can break traction in 2nd gear with just a fast redline shift from 1-2. Now with the lightweight flywheel, it's tiresmoke city.


----------



## ultima (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Sounds sweet man! You have pics of your E30?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

a couple








the only one that matters


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Ooh, ooh, my E30 was featured in a magazine, too!








Congrats, Chapel


----------



## E30325i (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (rossi46)*

I got mine stuck in the snow...


----------



## cheades (Oct 19, 2001)

Chapel - with the right offset you should be able to put close to a 255 on the back, there is lots of room back. There was a guy with a regular e30 325is he had for track that he "only rolled" the fenders and got 315's all around.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (cheades)*

Why did I totaled mine......





















I miss the damn E30.... But I get another one some day...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (cheades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheades* »_Chapel - with the right offset you should be able to put close to a 255 on the back, there is lots of room back. There was a guy with a regular e30 325is he had for track that he "only rolled" the fenders and got 315's all around.

bull****. You'll hit the struts with a high offset (more than 35).


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
bull****. You'll hit the struts with a high offset (more than 35).

Unless it's an iX (+37 to +42mm). Just giving you grief, Chapel. I've got 225's all around with no rubbing. Any higher than that and I think you'd be pushing it. I can't believe this thread is still around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Yeah, 225s is the most you can put on. Many people have tried different offsets and there is only so much room for tires under the rear fenders (Especially in the later e30s)
This thread will never die... it's partly responsible for the increase in mwerks traffic. It's a good 'marketting tool'


----------



## zachtube (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (zachtube)*

so which is better to buy in the end... 325i or 318iS??


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (TheDarko)*









Jesus... I need to own one of E30 M3 soon


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_so which is better to buy in the end... 325i or 318iS??


they both are, the 325i/is would prop be a better buy becouse you can find them cheaper and there are more of them, but the 318is will only be a little bit more, and is more tossable then the sixpots


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_
they both are, the 325i/is would prop be a better buy becouse you can find them cheaper and there are more of them, but the 318is will only be a little bit more, and is more tossable then the sixpots

but the 325 has more power doesnt it? Its a better motor right?


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
but the 325 has more power doesnt it? Its a better motor right?

the m20 is a great engine, real stout and takes a beating
more power but 2 more cylinders as well.
Its really personal prefrence. The 318is, is a different car then the 325is, i perfer the six becouse of the smoothness and the tourque, but i would still drive the 318is in a second and buy one two if i came
across the right deal as they are more fun of a car to drive then the 325


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_
the m20 is a great engine, real stout and takes a beating
more power but 2 more cylinders as well.
Its really personal prefrence. The 318is, is a different car then the 325is, i perfer the six becouse of the smoothness and the tourque, but i would still drive the 318is in a second and buy one two if i came
across the right deal as they are more fun of a car to drive then the 325


I dont think I would get a 318iS unless it was a 16v... there were to different heads right? A 16v and a non-16v








But with nice suspension you can make a 325i handle just as good right







I think I prefer the straight 6.
This is kind of like the G60 vs VR6 argument thread with Corrado's... some like a little bit lighter high strung 4-cylinder then others like the smoother VR6.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

no the 318is is a 16v, you can only find them in america in 91, there is also the 91 318i, which has the same engine, but its four doors and no fun
the old 318s are 8v's, there not what you want in an e30
oh yea you can make them both superb. the weight difference will the be the biggest difference between the two cars in the handiling area
the 318is should be included in all searches for an e30, just becouse its tough to come across a nice 325i/is so it gives you more options


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*

I found a 91' 318iS with 84k miles for $3999
red with black leather interior
or I can get a 325i


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (2002maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002maniac* »_ATTENTION ALL THOSE LUSTING AFTER M3:
If you really want an M3 but just cant afford it, take a look at the '91 318is! I have driven both cars at the limit and the M3 is only a little more fun. The M42(16v) powered 318is is truly an awesome car! I picked one up 2 months ago for $1000 at a charity auction. With a chip and m3 rear swabay it is incredible! The 325i/s is also a very fun car but doesnt give you the same driving experience as the 318is or M3. Seriously, find one and take a test drive, you will fall in love! It'll do 130 on the long straight of my favorite canyon

















_Modified by 2002maniac at 6:40 PM 2-11-2005_

Danny,drive them both. They are different cars. Do you like a high strung 4 or a smoth torquey 6? personally I love hitting 7k in 1st-3rd, I love the feedback it gives. The vibration in the clutch pedal and shift knob. 4,000 seems reasonable if it is in good shape. Drive it!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I wonder how many souls this thread has claimed for the god of e30...


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_I wonder how many souls this thread has claimed for the god of e30...

I know...








Even my E21-obsessed friend (owns 2 of them) wants to sell for a 318is.


----------



## Hans Stuck (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

bump for newbies


----------



## jean luc picard (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_bump for newbies

thanks Chap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2beirish (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: The sweetest illness*

E30s are sublime cars. I bought an 88 325iS with 34,600 miles on it 3 weeks ago. Stored covered in a garage, driven on weekends by a fanatic. H&R springs, high cost stereo, European options you can't get here (bought by a GI in Germany during a tour). Even with a leaking front shock it outhandles my very souped-up, Neuspeed-ized Jetta 1.8T wagon. Monday I start the suspension build: Bilstein Sport struts & shocks, Turner Motorsports brake kit, Ireland Engineering front and rear sway bars, new IE subframe and trailing arm bushings, offset front control arm bushings, IE camber plate, strut brace, etc. This car literally looks brand new: I get more looks from people in this car than I ever did in my souped-up bright red, lowered & Bassani exhausted 99 Mustang Cobra. Hilarious. I love it.


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

rumor has it that chapel will be rebuilding a dual charged bored and strocked 3.0 m20 good for 400+ hp and thats why he bumped this thread







.
I just wanted to start a rumor. So chapel realy whats the plan for the e30?


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: The sweetest illness (2beirish)*

i always get comments on my car, but mostly from crazy old foreign dudes who can barely speak english.


----------



## bugatti212 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: The sweetest illness (2beirish)*

Hmmm, 3,900 for what looks to be a mint 91' 318IS w/ only 84k on it.....









http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...=1069


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: The sweetest illness (bugatti212)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugatti212* »_Hmmm, 3,900 for what looks to be a mint 91' 318IS w/ only 84k on it.....









http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...=1069

dont do it, go for a 325i m20, that would be like buying a 2.0 Jetta


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (nuke941)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuke941* »_rumor has it that chapel will be rebuilding a dual charged bored and strocked 3.0 m20 good for 400+ hp and thats why he bumped this thread







.
I just wanted to start a rumor. So chapel realy whats the plan for the e30?

It's a secret, but I'll tell you that there will be a LOT of body work happening to repair some rust first... then after that...


----------



## Carbon1.8T (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_I wonder how many souls this thread has claimed for the god of e30...









I'll bring this thread back from the archives because it has gained strength by claiming another. I just picked up this beautiful 1991 318is because of this very thread.
I have been wanting a light weight, cheap, rear wheel drive car for a while now and now I have it. I can't wait to swap out the suspension, wheels and tires and get it on the autocross. No more fruitless suspension tuning for the Jetta, all fund are directed to the e30!
bow down to this thread


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (Carbon1.8T)*

i'm thinking about getting a 325is when i get back


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: The sweetest illness (nuke941)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuke941* »_
dont do it, go for a 325i m20, that would be like buying a 2.0 Jetta 

wrong. there are guys making 130+ whp with minor mods in their 91 M42 318s. 
You CAN make a 318is quick easily. And it definitely feels more nimble than the I6 cars.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Your right.. I do need an E30!


----------



## moclov (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

So this thread, and the myriad of other E30 threads lately, got to me ... finally picked up a car I've wanted for a looooooong time ...








Not *that* car, but just like with, albeit with the stock basketweaves. 150k on the clock, been in TX all it's life, complete maintenance history. Can't wait for the shipping company to get it to me.


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

Funny that this thread popped up again. Someone at work is selling a 325e mtx. Not sure what year, $2400. Looks very neat and tidy.


----------



## apex strafer (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Merc-MarkO)*

^^^ that is so...perfect.


----------



## djgonzo007 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I dig the M3 side grills from on the first cab.
E30s rock.


----------



## 4ITB (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (4ITB)*

This thread has more longevity than a geriatric popping Viagra. What's the official count for E30 owners that were converted because of this thread? Long live the E30. 
Jim


----------



## moclov (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (4ITB)*

oi ... no fair pimping your car in your sig at S14.net, and now here too!!
j/k ... it's a beaut ... love the BBS racing wheels


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Mr K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr K* »_This thread has more longevity than a geriatric popping Viagra. What's the official count for E30 owners that were converted because of this thread? Long live the E30. 
Jim

it sure helped, but i always wanted an e30, but only a few years ago they where still kind of expensive, recently they've hit rock bottom pricing


----------



## 4ITB (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (moclov)*

hey, when all you have left is pictures....


----------



## MARCSICKSURF (May 7, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (4ITB)*

Quote(oi ... no fair pimping your car in your sig at S14.net, and now here too!!
j/k ... it's a beaut ... love the BBS racing wheels)
Whaaaaaat!! someone from Fresno owns an E30M3??


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (MARCSICKSURF)*

Someone asked for more info earlier. Here's an article I saved about the different E30 models:
Differences between models 
by Frederick Kim 
The issue often comes up: So what exactly are the differences between a 325e and a 325i? What does that "s" mean in 318is, 325es, and 325is? Is the 1984-85 318i the same as the 1991 318i? How come some models have an X in their name, like 325iX? What's a 325ic? And why does the M3 look so different than the rest of the E30s? This guide will attempt to explain the differences between all the American E30 models. 
The main differences between the 325i and the 325e are in the engine. Although both models have engines from the same M20 family, the 325e had more displacement (2.7 liters versus the 325i's 2.5) but drastically less horsepower. The 325e redlines at a very low 4800 RPM and only had 121 hp @ 4250 RPM but 174 lb-ft of torque @ 3250 RPM and an incredibly flat powerband to compensate. The "e" stood for "eta," which is the Greek letter for efficiency and was the theme for the 325e. It also had a very conservative 2.93 rear gear (2.79 in the earlier models) to allow low freeway RPMs and higher gas mileage; in contrast, the sport oriented 325i had a much shorter 3.73 rear end (4.10 in automatics). Although the "i" models had a smaller displacement engine, it had much more horsepower: 167 horsepower, 164 lb-ft torque and a higher compression ratio (9.7 vs 9.0). As a result of its peaky powerband, the "i" also had a higher redline at 6700 RPM. 
As a side note, any model with simply a "325" designation is equipped with the 2.7 liter eta engine. It was BMW's base model from 1986 until 1988 when it was phased out of production in favor of the 325i. In its final year, the 1988 325 (dubbed "Super Eta" by enthusiasts) was equipped from the factory with special pistons, 325i head/exhaust system, and Motronic 1.1 engine management control, bumping horsepower up to 127 and raising the redline to 5500 RPM. 
Any model with an "s" suffix, like the 318is, 325es, and 325is, denotes the sport model which only came in two door form. It can be easily recognized by its front spoiler with integrated foglights, rear decklid spoiler, and 14" BBS cross-spoke "basketweave" rims. It also featured a limited slip differential (optional on the 318is) , bolstered sport seats, thicker swaybars, slightly stiffer shocks and front springs, and 3-spoke sport steering wheel (except '90 on, which used a leather-wrapped airbag wheel). The 325es and 325is came with an on board computer, power sunroof/mirrors/windows, central locking, and premium sound system standard as well. In 1991 there was no official 325is model, although the Sport package with all the aforementioned items was still available. 
The "X" denotes all wheel drive and only came in 325iX form (there was no such thing as a 318iX or a 325eX). It shares major components with the rest of the 325i, but uses a different oil pan and pump because of its front drive axle and comes with 15" rims (and unique +41mm offset). It also featured side skirts and slightly flared fenders to differentiate itself from other 2WD models. 
The "c" denotes a convertible, although it is not an official BMW designation. Rather, it is used by dealers and owners to easily identify a convertible model. BMW North America imported the 325i convertible in 1987 and the 318i convertible in 1991; both of which were still in production in 1992 when the E36 was released, as is BMW's policy to overlap convertibles into the next generation until their replacements are ready. 
What about the racing derived M3? It shares very little body parts with other E30s and comes with a completely different motor. The M3 is very easily identifiable with its body coloured bumpers/mouldings/mirrors, front spoiler, flared fenders, rear valence, rear wing, high trunklid, rear window clip, and roof mounted antenna. It's engine, the S14 DOHC 2.3 liter 4-cylinder producing 195 hp @ 6750 RPM/166 lb-ft of torque @ 4750 RPM, was derived from the 3.5 liter M5 6-cylinder and was intended for motorsport use. It featured a very peaky 7100 RPM redline, 10.5:1 compression ratio, 4.10:1 LSD and short ratio gearbox. The M engineers also equipped it with a larger 18.5 gallon fuel tank, 5 lug 15" BBS cross-spoke rims, and upgraded brakes (thicker and larger diameter ABS-equipped discs, heftier callipers, and a revised master brake cylinder). Interior upgrades were limited to red gauge needles, oil temperature gauge (in place of the standard fuel economy gauge), sport steering wheel, leather sport seats, rear armrest (replaced the center seat) and the M logo on the instrument cluster, door sill, and shift knob. 
In stark contrast to the M3 was the 318i. The 1984-1985 318i's engine was a slightly modified version of the M10 motor used in the previous generation E21, putting out only 101 hp @ 5800 RPM. It had the basic L-Jetronic engine management system (as opposed to the Motronic used in the 325e/i models), rear drum brakes, and limited standard equipment. It was hard pressed by its competition and was finally dropped after the 1985 model year. However, the 318i moniker returned for 1991 but with a brand new 1.8 liter, 16-valve DOHC motor producing 134 hp and 128 lb-ft of torque. Although it lacked the uplevel features of its 325i stablemate, it provided lively performance at an entry level price. 
[Rule #1]


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Mr K)*

I want an E30! still.


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (4ITB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ITB* »_









OH MY GOD. I AM SPEECHLESS








page 10 p0wn3d


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

alright, i know there are more e30 sedans out there, where are they?
anyone want to trade for a s13 240? engine swap to new KA24DE, dual overhead cams, yeah baby.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (hoveraudi)*

Bump for the hell of it.








I came across this gem on the DC craigslist...

only 92,095 original miles! it's a '91 318i sedan... M42 motor... 5 speed... they want $2950 for it.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (AKADriver)*








AKA are you considering buying it? Can you post a link to the ad?


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (AKADriver)*

damn, i would love to get one of these(325is) when i get back.
i know they handle good, but i need something that runs atleast a 15flat in the 1/4 mile.
i just think its time i stepped up from 8v vw power


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (lionheart)*

Oh, oh! This thread DEFINITELY needs these pics I took a month ago at the race track in my hometown!








































This was basically a street legal race car.







That car was far from a stock '88 M3. Engine from an M5, head, pistons, crankshaft, etc. new, gearbox, differential, exhaust, brakes, suspension, fuel system, interior stripped from sound insulation, seats, pedals, steering wheel, seatbelts... Only the shell was original and that's actually good, cause externally it didn't look anything special, really. A truly insane car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 12:10 AM 6-29-2005_


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

I raced a convertible red e30 a while back, uphill on a bridge. took him. that right, no liscence but im already racing. i bet i could get in trouble for that.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (lowredcabrio)*

















MMMMM the smell of race gas in the morning


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (masa8888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masa8888* »_







AKA are you considering buying it? Can you post a link to the ad?

Click on the picture in my post.








I considered it, but if I were to buy an E30, it'd be an '89 325i sedan... first year for plastic bumpers and motronic 1.3, last year with no airbag.
there's one of those on the DC CL too, but the ad is a couple weeks old, and it's got some problems (exhaust leak, messed up front valance, valve lash problem) that make its $3500 price a bit optimistic IMO, even considering its ultra low mileage (68k!). It also doesn't say if it's a manual or not.


_Modified by AKADriver at 5:22 PM 6-28-2005_


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (chandlerGTi)*

Me at Lime Rock with the NEQ a few weeks ago.
























This is what the M3 is for. It's so much damn fun on the track.


----------



## rpaller (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*

Stumbled across a 86 325. Not sure if it is an e or i. Might check it out and this thread just makes me want it more...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (rpaller)*

'86 = Eta engine
The 325i(s) didn't come to the US until 1987.


----------



## rpaller (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

Thanks... Guess for a daily driver it would be just fine if everything else checks out.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (rpaller)*

http://newyork.craigslist.org/....html
Looks like a great deal to me!


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*

More more more!! Jesus H. Krist, the E30 M3 is bonerific!! My gf turned me on to these, she used to race one with her dad (yeah, she's cool like that). There's what looks like a really nice one in my area for 16.5 obo, and I'm really thinking about. What should I look for when inspecting/driving it, and are these cars reliable at all? Would it be a bad idea to use one as a daily driver? This thread kicks ass, btw.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

thank you


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Rad Red Brick)*

It's back!

_Quote, originally posted by *Rad Red Brick* »_More more more!! Jesus H. Krist, the E30 M3 is bonerific!! My gf turned me on to these, she used to race one with her dad (yeah, she's cool like that). There's what looks like a really nice one in my area for 16.5 obo, and I'm really thinking about. What should I look for when inspecting/driving it, and are these cars reliable at all? Would it be a bad idea to use one as a daily driver? This thread kicks ass, btw.


check out http://www.s14.net for lots of info on the E30 M3. Reliable - yes if it's taken care of. You can use it as a daily driver, but I wouldn't recommend it. They can be tempormental at times







The PO of mine drove it daily and replaced it with another E30 M3 for his daily (he wanted white instead of black







)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

My e30 is now for sale...








I have a wedding to pay for.


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

should we congratulate you...or grieve for the car? 

i'm so confused! 
that said, a few nights ago i saw an e30 m3 driven by an old hag. like stringy thin hair, grumpy looking face, hunched over.
man...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

There will be another e30 in my future...


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*










well then, congratulations.


----------



## Smogtastic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Fettes Brot)*

Only BMW I would pay money for.


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Smogtastic)*

Bringing this thread back from the dead.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Grinch337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinch337* »_Bringing this thread back from the dead.

w3rd!
I'm picking up an E30 next week!


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Mr K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr K* »_









which rear spoiler is that?
i'm doing some body prep work on my 318is this weekend to get it ready for the paint booth and i'm thinking about going w/o a rear spoiler, but i dig that one...is it the mtech?


----------



## bodaz1.8t (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

BUMP FOR AWESOME THREAD... I want and E30 Wagon tooo damn much... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (bodaz1.8t)*

OK I admit it, I do need an E-30 . . . .
hmmm . . . eeeee-bayyyy


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

Noob question, but what year are E30s and what model should I look for other than the M3? I am talking one I could find relatively easily.
Jon


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

awesome thread...I LOVE E30s http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (SolbergWRCFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SolbergWRCFan* »_Noob question, but what year are E30s and what model should I look for other than the M3? I am talking one I could find relatively easily.
Jon

83 to 91 (92 for cabrios) avoid first year of production and if you want a performance motor that tunable, avoid the early 318's and 325's (eta motors) you want an 87 or newer 325i, or is or the 91 318is. You can also find them in AWD (325ix) and the cabrios (ic). The etas are a good car for fuel economy if you're looking for just a daily driver.
...then you can get into 89+ face lifts vs. the original look etc etc, lots of options with the E30


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (cramer)*

What about upgrades / transplants? Sorry if I missed it, but I didn't read the whole thread. Maybe an E36 engine?


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_What about upgrades / transplants? Sorry if I missed it, but I didn't read the whole thread. Maybe an E36 engine?

yup, it's all been done, from turboing the stock M20 to the E36 M50, S50/52 swaps, to V8's and even V12s. Way to much info to post in this reply.


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

What is a good price for a 1990 325is coupe in white with a manual and 132,000 miles? It is on Autotrader and looks pretty decent.
Jon
EDIT: It is an IS


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I need to keep this thread alive if I'm gonna sell mine.


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (SolbergWRCFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SolbergWRCFan* »_What is a good price for a 1990 325is coupe in white with a manual and 132,000 miles? It is on Autotrader and looks pretty decent.
Jon
EDIT: It is an IS

All depends on condition-usually from $2k to $4k-some go for more with good mods/great condition- buy Chapel's, it's in great shape, has all records, and you can harass him online if something goes wrong with it


----------



## Carbon1.8T (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (aglio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aglio* »_
which rear spoiler is that?
i'm doing some body prep work on my 318is this weekend to get it ready for the paint booth and i'm thinking about going w/o a rear spoiler, but i dig that one...is it the mtech?

I believe that is an MtechI, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## olde*english (Apr 21, 2005)

someone needs this:









$3000 right now http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (olde*english)*

Man, I HATE this thread...
I _was_ looking for an E21, but this has me rethinking it...


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I bought this yesterday! These are pics from the for sale ad. I haven't even taken my own yet.
























Basically, it's pure sex.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

those real alpina rims or kopis?


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*

Those are Kopi's. I have been drooling over that car since it went up for sale a few weeks ago on r3v. Nice car VW-BMW! Oh how I envy you!


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Carbon1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbon1.8T* »_
I believe that is an MtechI, but don't take my word for it.

Yep, Mtech I. You can find them on Ebay every now and then. 










_Modified by Mr K at 10:50 PM 11-20-2005_


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

as much hottness asim feeling i like the e36 more


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (inneedofafastcar)*

it was my dream as a kid when the 1988 M3 came out to be able to own one, its still a dream. i would get one the day i can get my hands on a clean one


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_I bought this yesterday! These are pics from the for sale ad. I haven't even taken my own yet.









sweet! glad that finally got sold, I was going to buy that one but didn't hear back from him till after I put a deposit on mine, which I'll be picking up in 4 days


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg59)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg59* »_Those are Kopi's. I have been drooling over that car since it went up for sale a few weeks ago on r3v. Nice car VW-BMW! Oh how I envy you!

Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

yea the price


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_yea the price

and the weight (the Kopi's are fairly heavy, as are most replica wheels)


----------



## Carbon1.8T (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (cramer)*

also, real alpinas come in 16", not the bling 17" of the kopis. 17" wheels do look great on an e30, especially those.


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Carbon1.8T)*


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

you know that wings unfunctional right


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_you know that wings unfunctional right









riiight..and that thing couldn't climb up to the top floor of a parking garage either








def one of the SICKest E30s i've seen


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_you know that wings unfunctional right
















car has a Euro-spec "built" E36 M3 Motor in it


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

That car looks really familiar...


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*

it was at Eurofest @ the Bmw Spartanburg plant, SC; in October
i'm trying to find the pictures shot by a photographer after the show... but not any luck


----------



## qimis (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

Here are some pictures of mine ...


----------



## qimis (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (qimis)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_it was at Eurofest @ the Bmw Spartanburg plant, SC; in October
i'm trying to find the pictures shot by a photographer after the show... but not any luck

here is what chris is talking about.
my friend clint shot these pics right after the show
Here is the entire article... http://tunerzine.com/articles/....html


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (qimis)*


















Oh CRAP!
Now I have to buy a white E30....
..And some new pants.


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

My personal e30
























-Chris


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (Merc-MarkO)*

freaking cars are all atleast 12k...


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

that white one is sex except for the rear fender flares.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Piper_VW)*

What the hell, did I never pimp my ride in this thread?








Okay, whatever, here it is...gone, not forgotten:
























Unlike most 'looks better in pictures than in person' cars you see on the interweb, this car was near-mint. It had a 1" crack in the paint on the rear spoiler; that was the _only_ exterior defect. Even the front spoiler was totally unmarked. It also had nice goodies like a newly rebuilt motor, all new engine accessories, clutch, M3 LSD, H&R/Bilstein/BMP suspension, M3 control arm bushings...a very long list.
I miss it. 
Probably be repurchased whenever the current owner gets tired of staring at it in his garage when he returns every few months from various classified locations...


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87 VW GTI* »_My personal e30
















-Chris

Nice catch can!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (vdubjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjb* »_freaking cars are all atleast 12k...









mine isnt


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

My Old E30


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

Just put her in winter mode:


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

There are some great cars in this thread, however the ones with stretched tires made me throw up a little in my mouth.
Jon


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (SolbergWRCFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SolbergWRCFan* »_There are some great cars in this thread, however the ones with stretched tires made me throw up a little in my mouth.
Jon

They actually give me a little bit of wood, esp the silver one of ToolowforNYC's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_










Numbersix, your old car really makes me reconsider my ill feelings towards the 87 IS's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg59)*

So how nice would an 89' 325iS with 110k miles be? Selling for about $3400 and comes with Kopi's and lowering springs. Seems to be up to date in service and all that.


----------



## AutoExe (May 1, 2005)

I hate this thread! The more I see it...the more I want an E30.
I've been looking for an E30 325iS for quite a while but it seems impossible to find a clean example around here.
Pics for views...one of my favorites:


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (AutoExe)*

oh god the thread that drives me nuts....
specially being in a place where it seems its neer impossible to buy any nicely used older bmw e34, e36, or e30.... or maybe it just me


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_So how nice would an 89' 325iS with 110k miles be? Selling for about $3400 and comes with Kopi's and lowering springs. Seems to be up to date in service and all that.

sounds like a good deal if the car check out


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_sounds like a good deal if the car check out

Sounds like a steal to me, pick it before I do!


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (nuke941)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuke941* »_oh god the thread that drives me nuts....
specially being in a place where it seems its neer impossible to buy any nicely used older bmw e34, e36, or e30.... or maybe it just me 

I know, huh? This thread has made me keep an eye out for a 3xxis in the PNW - they seem few and far between. I want one too.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (Rad Red Brick)*

Do they make aftermarkt M3-Fenders for the base model cars? The Fenders make the car, other wise it looks just like any generic cartoon-car a kind draws (a box). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Numbersix)*









Yummy


----------



## 2002maniac (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (RzinDubs)*

Here's mine. Not as "HAWT" as others, but it sure makes me smile.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (AutoExe)*









that car is THE hotness [ for more pics of it check my thread in the e30 forum ]


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

wow ... I can't look at this thread anymore








Anyone want a mint BMP 20th w/ 6K miles


----------



## 7797 (Jun 12, 2002)

I think I hate this thread,Found an 84 318I and will probably trade my 92 GTI straight up for it,8v 's of fury forever!
Will an et of 35 work on E30's I want to swap my B2's over (16x7.5)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

yes


----------



## dubb_head (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Thanks a lot guys.!! I had E30s in my mind long, long time ago. I bought a 94 jetta as my driver but now I want a E30 318IS. Very hard to come buy in Toronto!!


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (dubb_head)*

<-------------


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mikeG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeG60* »_<-------------









luckyyy ... lets see some pics [if you haven't posted any yet]


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*

I'm gonna slap on the assload of parts I've ordered this week and then take a photo shoot with my brother's (sick) E30.
Here's what he's got:








Mine's gonna be much cooler of course








And it's Alpine White


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mikeG60)*

Alpine White > All Colors


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_Alpine White > All Colors

Well there you go....join the movement of converts!


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (mikeG60)*

Someone needs to buy my rims and put them on an E30,








... or i might just try it


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

^^ Lovin' those Schmidts


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_Alpine White > All Colors

Except DiamantSchwartz


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_Except DiamantSchwartz









Yeah, that color is pretty nice.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
Yeah, that color is pretty nice. 

Thanks.







Side by side it is indistinguishable from Cosmos Black which is the best paint evar.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

Sorry if someone put this up already, I can't read this whole thing right now

















Also I saw someone driving his e30 M3 beater through that snowstorm the other day, I felt pain.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

Why didn't we get the wagon here


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_Why didn't we get the wagon here































thats what Im saying... E30 wagon with E36 M3 motor = one the funnest nicest looking wagons you could ever own.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_thats what Im saying... E30 wagon with E36 M3 motor = one the funnest nicest looking wagons you could ever own.

I'd be happy with an e30 325 wagon to tell you the truth ...


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
I'd be happy with an e30 325 wagon to tell you the truth ...









so would I... but with M3 engine would make it that much sweeter


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_so would I... but with M3 engine would make it that much sweeter

yes it sure would


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*









andre's [toolowfornyc] car has the PERFECT stance ...


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_Why didn't we get the wagon here































there is one locally up here in Boone, NC; it's on some black Borbet type A's with a polished lip, its a purple 325IX Wagon. i'll try and get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_there is one locally up here in Boone, NC; it's on some black Borbet type A's with a polished lip, its a purple 325IX Wagon. i'll try and get pics tomorrow.

damn, yeah def. post some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

the owner is restoring an E28 M5 now, so the IX is his daily driver


----------



## GTnAZ (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

i guess im just not an old german car kind of guy... i think all Jetta pre MKIV are ugly!
and same with BMW's... sorry.. but that is my opinion..


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta01Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta01Wolfsburg* »_ i think all Jetta pre MKIV are ugly!
and same with BMW's... sorry.. but that is my opinion..









well I think you've fallen securely off your rocker... sorry.. but that is my opinion.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_
well I think you've fallen securely off your rocker... sorry.. but that is my opinion.









lol, I don't think it's opinion, more like fact


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_thats what Im saying... E30 wagon with E36 M3 motor = one the funnest nicest looking wagons you could ever own.









boy does it...








I mean... really...
http://willz.ca/ED74525.htm
For Sale in canada
I need $19,000USD ASAP.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


----------



## CARVNIT (Sep 7, 2005)

"_I haven't fallen from my rocker"... _







My .02: these machines looks best with web wheels or something with a dish. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (CARVNIT)*

here's my e30... next to the old school pimp 7series. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

Where's the "Here's where you can buy an E30 thread"?
I want like half of these cars but they ain't nowhere to be found.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

right there in my sig, yo


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Karma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karma* »_Where's the "Here's where you can buy an E30 thread"?
I want like half of these cars but they ain't nowhere to be found.

Agreed. If i found a clean, well mainted, stock (or tastefully modified), low mileage E30... I might be dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_right there in my sig, yo

bump for Chapel's hot setup


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Everything is for sale for the right price.







Make me an offer, I probably won't take it, but it's worth a try right?


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_Everything is for sale for the right price.







Make me an offer, I probably won't take it, but it's worth a try right?

nice a fellow DS 91 318is owner...looks nice...mine should be presentable by spring








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*

Nice car and nice wheels... you're too far away though.
Chapel, I always digged your car but too many miles for my needs. Sucks cause you're close and I know you took care of it. I cannot believe you haven't sold it yet.


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Karma)*

An E30 can approach 300k with little effort








Ask my friend, his car runs as strong as mine with 260k on the clock (I have half that). Sounds mean too - headers and a track pipe routed to a SuperSprint


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Karma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karma* »_Where's the "Here's where you can buy an E30 thread"?
I want like half of these cars but they ain't nowhere to be found.

A quick search of stuff in NJ came up with this beauty: $15,500 is a little steep for me though...








http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...ist=7
















This looks a little more in my price range: $2800 
http://newyork.craigslist.org/....html










_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 8:48 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## Method819 (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_right there in my sig, yo

Why cant I have $3500 for this.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Kid* »_Why cant I have $3500 for this.









sell the 'raddo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mileage is the last thing to worry about with these cars if they've been maintained.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_mileage is the last thing to worry about with these cars if they've been maintained.

I'd agree with that. Altho I would say your car is the exception rather than the rule. In general, a lot of the E30s I find are high mileage, and poorly taken care of. The low mileage E30s I find are generally well cared for, but have insanely high asking prices.
Your car, has obviously been well cared for. Too many other E30s have been picked up by people who were more interested in slamming the suspension than spending their money first on maintenance items.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_
I'd agree with that. Altho I would say your car is the exception rather than the rule. In general, a lot of the E30s I find are high mileage, and poorly taken care of. The low mileage E30s I find are generally well cared for, but have insanely high asking prices.
Your car, has obviously been well cared for. Too many other E30s have been picked up by people who were more interested in slamming the suspension than spending their money first on maintenance items.

well sort of; After 200k or so the car becomes a beater, and when you can pick them up for under $1000 you drive em till they fall apart, i know i do


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Black20th)*

^ that one is *absolutely perfect!!!*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Orjan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orjan* »_^ that one is *absolutely perfect!!!*

yeah, very clean and subtle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_
yeah, very clean and subtle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not as cool as mine, but pretty close!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: (coop)*

for all you E30 experts I had one I bought from my mom on so long ago as a daily driver, but I was into old detroit iron back than Had a 69 plymouth Road Runner. The car was a 86 325ES.. now being into German cars I have only ever seen ONE other E30 325ES.. all the others are 325is.. can someone tell me what the ES stands for, or what the diff is between the is and es??? The car itself was 100% stocker.. but had M coloring on the dash and sterring wheel.. never relized it untill years later.. 


_Modified by H2oVento at 12:37 PM 12-22-2005_


----------



## vw96gti (Feb 10, 2004)

the IS model has a limited slip differential and is a 2.5l six cyclinder made more for performance. the 325 ES is the economy model of the bmw. it is a 2.7l six cylinder and doesnt have a limited slip diff. it has flatter pistons and was made for people who wanted a commuter car which was better on gas and everything. still nice car but takes more to get power out of it.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (vw96gti)*

325ES is the economy version with the sport package. It had all the IS stuff. LSD was optional.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_325ES is the economy version with the sport package. It had all the IS stuff. LSD was optional.

Thank you.. it was a really great car..


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (H2oVento)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

























e30 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## vw96gti (Feb 10, 2004)

damn man black20th gets some sick pictures. where do you find all these?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (vw96gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw96gti* »_damn man black20th gets some sick pictures. where do you find all these?

I get around


----------



## vw96gti (Feb 10, 2004)

you just find all these online, or u actually take the pictures?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (vw96gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw96gti* »_you just find all these online, or u actually take the pictures?

Online.


----------



## rynolax1 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Black20th)*








I Miss My Old E30 ('87 325is):
























It was fast as heck and a **** load of fun to drive. It had Billstein sports with eibach springs, 4.10 LSD from an M3, UUC short shifter, UUC 2.5" custom SS exhaust. I dropped close to $2,000 to pretty much put a brand new front end on the car: steering rack, pump, all hoses/belts/seals, new control arms w/urethane bushings. I finally sold it about 2 months ago but i'm enjoying my '05 GTI !







My neighbor is the guy who really got me into BMW's, he's got an E30 M3 with s50 swap, chipped, lowered, exhaust, anything and everything has been done to it. The thing is worked, it's definetly the sickest car i've ever seen/driven in. I almost pissed my pants when he took me for a ride in it, i'll see if i can get some pics of it for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rynolax1 at 8:28 AM 12-25-2005_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (rynolax1)*

damn ... looks like an awesome car [ * - * the seats







]


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Gotta love the E30 porno-red interiors.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Pics from *the ring*:


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

a really clean iS:


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

with 15x8 BBS RMs :


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (rynolax1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rynolax1* »_







I Miss My Old E30 ('87 325is):
It was fast as heck and a **** load of fun to drive. It had Billstein sports with eibach springs, 4.10 LSD from an M3, UUC short shifter, UUC 2.5" custom SS exhaust. I dropped close to $2,000 to pretty much put a brand new front end on the car: steering rack, pump, all hoses/belts/seals, new control arms w/urethane bushings. I finally sold it about 2 months ago but i'm enjoying my '05 GTI !







My neighbor is the guy who really got me into BMW's, he's got an E30 M3 with s50 swap, chipped, lowered, exhaust, anything and everything has been done to it. The thing is worked, it's definetly the sickest car i've ever seen/driven in. I almost pissed my pants when he took me for a ride in it, i'll see if i can get some pics of it for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by rynolax1 at 8:28 AM 12-25-2005_

What's up man? This is Chris' friend Mike, with the green Corrado VR.
Well not anymore actually, I guess you can figure out what I'm driving now in my sig








Alpine White '89 325iS








I put my Corrado up for sale that Sunday, and bought the E30 the following Saturday.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mikeG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeG60* »_
Alpine White '89 325iS










Very nice, how you like it so far ?


----------



## rynolax1 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (mikeG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeG60* »_What's up man? This is Chris' friend Mike, with the green Corrado VR.
Well not anymore actually, I guess you can figure out what I'm driving now in my sig








Alpine White '89 325iS








I put my Corrado up for sale that Sunday, and bought the E30 the following Saturday.

Hey whats up man? Nice E30, I always loved the Alpine White.


----------



## vw96gti (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

hey can you please find me more pictures of these cars. these are sick and want to see more shots of them.









thanks guys


_Modified by vw96gti at 2:18 PM 12-26-2005_


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_Very nice, how you like it so far ?

I like it a lot. That pic was from a few days after I bought the car. I've already put euro grilles, euro bumper trim, and a euro rear plate tub on the rear. It's got yellow fogs and highbeams, and there's a KW suspension waiting to go on it when we can use my friend's lift. As for the wheels, I guess you'll find out soon enough!...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I reduced the price on my e30... again.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

*<< 2006 Bump >>*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*



































































_Modified by Black20th at 2:36 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Alpina ///M


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_

















Hmm, the front wheel lips have changed to narrower ones. Maybe the brakes wouldn't have fit without spacers and then the wheels were out of the fenders.
But anyway, that's just the most gorgeous M3 ever.


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 10:35 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Holy crap!
It's the fabled Auto Climate Control system for E30s with the Extended OBC!!!
It's even got the Active Stability Control!
WOW
That... is a VERY rare beast.
Check out that boost controller in the left corner too.
Those seats are great too.








I'm wondering if that has motorized popouts for the rear considering it has 4 window switches.
Then there's the matter of those switches to the right of the e-brake








Nice reversal job on the intake. Normally the intake reaches over top of the head.
I can't tell if all of this is stock though.
The coolant reservoir doesn't seem right. It's off of like an E34
I've never seen such detailed photos of this car before.
The car doesn't have an overhead check panel either.
It also uses a later e36 sunroof switch.
In fact, that whole dash might be custom too...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I'm looking more at that dash and thinking it's mostly E34 stuff
It's got that Center vent off an E34 but it's definately in an e30 shell








And this is NOT an E30 gauge cluster at all...
I need to find out more about this car.
Also, the front speaker on the driver's side is messed up... it's in the way of the dead pedal


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Wait a minute...
there's no such thing as an Alpina B6 3.5S Turbo...
I have a feeling he took a wrecked Alpina B10 Bi-Turbo E34 and put ALOT of stuff from that car into this
http://web.telia.com/~u8310608...o.htm
It's definately ALOT of E34 B10 BiTurbo bits in that E30. Interior and engine wise.
The dash shell is an E30 with E34 gauges, e34 center top vent, e34 Climate control and OBC. 
Then he wrapped it all in suede.


_Modified by Chapel at 12:20 AM 1-2-2006_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

http://bmwe34m5.com/articles/A...1.pdf


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

yo Chapel, this is the translation from the site [from german to english]:
I discovered this vehicle on the BMW meeting in Bayreuth. It concerns a very remarkable reconstruction, which is unique in this form with security. I my therewith not yet once the Antriebskonzept B10 Biturbo motor and M3 Karosse consisting of, when rather the various little subtleties, that one sees first on the second view:
* Instrumentenkombi out of E34 B10 Biturbo (full functionally) * air-conditioning control and BC out of E34 *
electric seats out of ALPS B10 * addition instruments (under the Tacho) out of B10 * inner room completely in
Alcantara in the ALPS design * Schiebedachansteuerung, harvest lamps out of E34 * ABS out of E34
Now only the things that are been noticeable me immediately are that. Further information yet will send me certainly the owner of the vehicle if he reads this article here.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_yo Chapel, this is the translation from the site [from german to english]:


Link please.... It's from http://www.e30.de isn't it?
Alpina never made a B6 BiTurbo, so that car is probably an "ordinary" M3 with B10 stuff.
EDIT: found the story:http://wp1016621.wp027.webpack...0.htm


_Modified by Orjan at 9:44 AM 1-2-2006_


----------



## FLchargeddub (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

this has to be the best thread ever


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Orjan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orjan* »_Link please.... It's from http://www.e30.de isn't it?
Alpina never made a B6 BiTurbo, so that car is probably an "ordinary" M3 with B10 stuff.
EDIT: found the story:http://wp1016621.wp027.webpack...0.htm


Yeah sorry, the whole time that I was on the site, the URL never changed from e30.de


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Some nice e30s here [excuse the ugly grill on the 190e 16v







]


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Aside from the ghetto grille on the 190E 16V that's a sharp looking bunch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

oh man.... I thought I will not ever own another e30 again..... until I accidently found this thread....


----------



## Iainham (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (IamGoofy)*

You know an E30 makes total sense, there are enough crazy







brits who own them - check our site out............








http://www.e30zone.co.uk

Iain 
Hartge H27 E30 Cabrio 1989
http://community.webshots.com/...bLlEb


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Iainham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iainham* »_You know an E30 makes total sense, there are enough crazy







brits who own them - check our site out............








http://www.e30zone.co.uk

Iain 
Hartge H27 E30 Cabrio 1989
http://community.webshots.com/...bLlEb

nice e30 club you got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Iainham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iainham* »_...check our site out............








http://www.e30zone.co.uk
...

Welcome to the Vortex!
Nice club!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

ahh yes. E30Zone
good site. Good people... the database is a bit archaic, but that's the only drawback.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (Iainham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iainham* »_
Hartge H27 E30 Cabrio 1989
http://community.webshots.com/...bLlEb


Nice Hartge you have there. I recently rode in an '86 H26 Coupe.


----------



## Iainham (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Thanx Chapel, we are working on the database !!!! 
Same on this site - some real nice cars !!!!


----------



## Iainham (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*

The H26 is a real nice package, friend of mine had one in Stirling Silver with oxblood red leather....but the setup was great, its the Hartge 'recipe' or 'package' with good balance between setup of suspension coupled with the thicker anti-sway bars coupled with the extensive engine work on the H27 which make it such a driveable car.
What was the H26 you rode in like ????


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_










That is some sick (literally) camber on the 190 as well...


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (lowblackdub)*

I just got back from a few hours @ e30tech.com. I really don't want to have to post a pic of the "new" 325is I may purchase in the future, but I wouldn't be suprised if I ended up bringing this thread back to the top sometime soon for that very reason.
Thanks Chapel.














....and now you're selling yours.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Iainham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iainham* »_Thanx Chapel, we are working on the database !!!! 
Same on this site - some real nice cars !!!!

Look into Vbulletin or even our Zeroforums
Much cleaner layout


----------



## xbinoochx (Oct 14, 2004)

did they ever make an e30 thats all wheel drive?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (xbinoochx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xbinoochx* »_did they ever make an e30 thats all wheel drive?


325ix


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_
325ix 

Hell of a fun ride in a stick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iainham (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Ok will do - thanks for the tip !!


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_
Hell of a fun ride in a stick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea and even better with all the sport trim.
An 88ix owns any 88is any day of the week


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_yea and even better with all the sport trim.
An 88ix owns any 88is any day of the week

RWD > AWD


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

My friends e30 m3 with a fully worked s50. All I can say is, holy ****.
























The list of parts in this thing is ridiculous.



_Modified by necromanx13x at 9:50 AM 1-4-2006_


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: (necromanx13x)*

That's an amzing lookin M3!!! that thing must go like hell....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif would you have anymore pics.. especially of the rear spoiler. I like the added touch of the M colours on the rear spoiler. Also would you have any performance stats on the car????
Thanks


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (necromanx13x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *necromanx13x* »_My friends e30 m3 with a fully worked s50. All I can say is, holy ****.
























The list of parts in this thing is ridiculous.


_Modified by necromanx13x at 9:50 AM 1-4-2006_

very nice ///M


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (gtiglxvr62000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiglxvr62000* »_That's an amzing lookin M3!!! that thing must go like hell....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif would you have anymore pics.. especially of the rear spoiler. I like the added touch of the M colours on the rear spoiler. Also would you have any performance stats on the car????
Thanks

Im not actually sure of all the parts in it. I know the engine is fully worked and it has ptg race headers. The car was originally owned and built by Rui Azevedo of Azevedo Motorsports as a drift race car for himself and somehow it ended up in my friends hands.


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (necromanx13x)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mikeG60)*

Mike, very clean e30. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

This e30 is very clean and simple ...


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*

some of mine we took today
























Crazy grafitti we found!










_Modified by OptimusGlen at 6:27 AM 1-8-2006_


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*









































































-- DavidV











_Modified by E30Cab at 7:09 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

nice cab
dig the interior


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Son of a B...5er!)*

probably the sexiest car EVER!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (borapumpkin)*

a few more I found ...


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_









lol the dude in the background...
Midlife crisis kicking in, in 3... 2... 1 ...


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Amenoveedubus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amenoveedubus* »_lol the dude in the background...
Midlife crisis kicking in, in 3... 2... 1 ...


----------



## camo_vw (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

This is my room mates bmw(e30)...all cleaned up with *my wheels *on it


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (drifter_xero02)*

sorry if some are a repost, but here are some of my favs.


----------



## TigerII (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (borapumpkin)*

My new baby.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (TigerII)*

Nice ///M Tiger


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (drifter_xero02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drifter_xero02* »_This is my room mates bmw(e30)...all cleaned up with *my wheels *on it


































NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE All he needs now is some EURO Bumpers and his' done


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (borapumpkin)*


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Black20th)*









I need to take some new pictures. I ditched the eyebrows for euro-grilles, got some new foglights, and put the chrome kidneys back on.
I also have foglight blanks now so I have like a million front-end combinations to choose from.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (VW-BMW)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (borapumpkin)*









love this shot, had to share with you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I never new these existed. Is this real I can't read german. http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-E30-M3-...wItem


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (HI SPEED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HI SPEED* »_I never new these existed. Is this real I can't read german. http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-E30-M3-...wItem

Yeah, it's real. A few guys in the BMWCCA E30 M3 special interest group have them in the US too.
I saw one at SIGfest two years ago, and another up at the Lime Rock vintage races.
I'll dig up pics later as they are on another computer.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

damn thats a clean ///M


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_a few more I found ...









I love that red 328is/325is (whichever it is).
I wish I could find a clean 89+ 325is like that one (red exterior, tan interior). I'd buy it in a heartbeat, and throw on some BBS RCs.
Jonathan


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_
I wish I could find a clean 89+ 325is like that one (red exterior, tan interior). I'd buy it in a heartbeat, and throw on some BBS RCs.
Jonathan

they are all over the place.... on the orther hand, I can't find a decent 89+ blk on blk 4 dr e30 325i







and this tread is so evil....


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (IamGoofy)*

I HATE ALL OF YOU!
ok ok I don't... I just want one.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (IamGoofy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamGoofy* »_
they are all over the place.... on the orther hand, I can't find a decent 89+ blk on blk 4 dr e30 325i







and this tread is so evil....

I've been looking for 6 months now... I have yet to find a clean 89+ 325is with decent mileage. The keyword is "clean". They've either been beaten on by some 16 year old, have a ton of miles, or have insanely high asking prices that are "firm".
Again, there's plenty of ragged E30s out there... I don't want someone else's problem.
If you know if a clean E30 for sale, then definetly post it up in this thread. If I could find a clean, rust free, red 325is w/ reasonible miles, I'd buy it.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_
I've been looking for 6 months now... I have yet to find a clean 89+ 325is with decent mileage. The keyword is "clean". They've either been beaten on by some 16 year old, have a ton of miles, or have insanely high asking prices that are "firm".
Again, there's plenty of ragged E30s out there... I don't want someone else's problem.
If you know if a clean E30 for sale, then definetly post it up in this thread. If I could find a clean, rust free, red 325is w/ reasonible miles, I'd buy it.

your problem is your looking for one with low miles, there are tons with higher millage that are prob in better shape and better maintained then ones with less millage. 
You gotta remember too, someone selling a car at say 160,000 has done most of the needed maintaince at that point, you but one with 140,000 on the odo and your gonna have to do alot of the work that the higher millage one has already been taking care of.
ANd millage on these engines mean absolutley nothing, the nicest e30 i've seen in a while has 270k+ on the clock


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mine should be rust free soon... at least on the chassis and static panels...


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_
your problem is your looking for one with low miles, there are tons with higher millage that are prob in better shape and better maintained then ones with less millage. 
You gotta remember too, someone selling a car at say 160,000 has done most of the needed maintaince at that point, you but one with 140,000 on the odo and your gonna have to do alot of the work that the higher millage one has already been taking care of.
ANd millage on these engines mean absolutley nothing, the nicest e30 i've seen in a while has 270k+ on the clock

I did not say "low" miles. I said "reasonible" miles. I'm well aware of e30 maintenance.
The fact of the matter is, sure, there are clean high mileage E30s out there. Chapel's is a great example of it. There's also low-mileage cars out there owned by non-enthusiasts, that need a ton of maintenance. I'm looking for neither of those... I'm looking for a reasonible (okay "low") mileage car, owned by enthusiast -- someone who knows what he owns, and has taken care of it as such.
Jonathan


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

well, what do you consider to be a reasonable asking price for a clean e30 325iS?
I've begun to notice recently that e30 prices are on the rise.
I've been seeing a TON of unmodded 120k+Mile E30s going for well over $4000 now.
I saw a rusted out ****box of a 325e go for $2000 the other day... nothing spectacular and it needed ALOT of bodywork...
Yet people feel OK offering me $1500 and $2500 for mine...
hell, I saw a clean, non modded white 89 go for $5500 the other day! and it had a ****ty red interior!
I mean, what the ****?!
So, with that, my car is going in to have a makeover.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

ha and i won't pay more than $1500 for an e30, but i just want to beat em for a year and get a new one


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (coop)*

E30= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








E30 M3= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

well, **** you too


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_well, **** you too








I'm entitled to my opinion, just as you are to yours


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

and that's my opinion of your statement








Drive a 325iS back to back with an M3... 
I love the M3 as much as the next guy, but the 325i is so much more livable and subtle.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_and that's my opinion of your statement








Drive a 325iS back to back with an M3... 
I love the M3 as much as the next guy, but the 325i is so much more livable and subtle.

Honestly, I've driven both, one of my co-workers had an E30 m3 that I was able to take for a rip more than a few times, and one of my fathers best friends has a 325i or is ( i think) that i drove bc i was thinking of taking it off his hands, and to be honest, i loved the m3 feel, the 325 didn't do anything for me. but, different strokes for differnt folks, it's all good










_Modified by EuroBurner GLI at 1:43 AM 1-19-2006_


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_and that's my opinion of your statement








Drive a 325iS back to back with an M3... 
I love the M3 as much as the next guy, but the 325i is so much more livable and subtle.

thats why you need an alpina b6s



























_Modified by coop at 5:25 PM 1/19/2006_


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (coop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coop* »_thats why you need an alpina b6s









Thats what I'm talkin' about.








I remember reading an article on this car a few years back, sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Ohh god, their rectangley shape.. back ass front ends.. theirs no car like them..
Andddd I need to change my boxers.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

My friend just called them ugly because their square!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
): ): ): ):


----------



## autobahnmouse (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveMKIIDub* »_My friend just called them ugly because their square!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
): ): ): ):

you are not alone


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (autobahnmouse)*

i hate this thread








it makes me want to sell my mk4 for an e30 and then spend allll the money on it.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_i hate this thread








it makes me want to sell my mk4 for an e30 and then spend allll the money on it.









me too... oh wait!


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (autobahnmouse)*

so how do i convince my corolla-driving girlfriend that it's not about A to B and this is the car that i *need*?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (ablauer)*

Question for all you E30 experts:
How much would a 1987 325 automatic 4 door with ~60xxx original miles in excellent condition go for?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

4000


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_i hate this thread








it makes me want to sell my mk4 for an e30 and then spend allll the money on it.









Haha, thats what I did. I sold my 337 for an 87 325is in almost perfect condition. Pics are back a few pages in this thread.


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Grinch337)*









New suspension FTW


----------



## ErykTheRead (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mikeG60)*

Just got mine a week or so ago. Looking forward to fixing her up and beating the hell out of her at the track.








-E


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (ErykTheRead)*

What's with the French high beam trend? (looks great! I know someone who has been doing this for many many years on his numerous Bimmers)


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (ErykTheRead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErykTheRead* »_Just got mine a week or so ago. Looking forward to fixing her up and beating the hell out of her at the track.
-E

I'll take that moonroof off your hands


----------



## ErykTheRead (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_What's with the French high beam trend? (looks great! I know someone who has been doing this for many many years on his numerous Bimmers)

That is exactly as delivered. Not sure I'd do it myself, but unless I'm given a good reason to change it, they will stay as is.

_Quote, originally posted by *mikeG60* »_I'll take that moonroof off your hands









Thanks for the kind offer, but I will pass. It will be a street car too, and the AC is disconnected, so the moonroof will be handy. That and it is PRISTINE. The previous owner replaced it just a bit ago, complete with fresh seals and buttery smooth operation.
All in all I got an amazing deal. It runs as is, and just needs some minor rust touch up, a power steering belt, and some shift bushings. I'll probably hit the valves at some point, but apart from that and some fresh rubber it is basically track ready.
That is not to say I won't begin the slow process of replacing tranny and motor mounts, guibo, rear shocks (still work well, but at 6 years they are getting a bit corroded), fluids, etc.
-E


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (ErykTheRead)*

yeah I was going to sell the MK4, buy the Bimmer, etc. etc. I bought the Bimmer, and decided to keep the MK4 for now.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

yea you might need a reliable car in the driveway when your mk4 breaksdown ;-)


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_4000

hmm... thats pretty good i guess, considering it is soon to be 19 years old!


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjettaman)*


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (EVIL6)*


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (EVIL6)*








@ last two pics
any links to more info on that one?


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (TigerII)*









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Bombadill (Feb 17, 1999)

MIne: 223K, 1991 325iX


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Bombadill)*

My E30 with its new owner:








Now mit 7.5x15" BBS RG-F forged alloys and Potenza SO3's, SSK, chip, etc.








Mmmm, look at that pristine front spoiler goodness...damn I miss that car.


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

From what year to what year was the E-30 Porduced?


----------



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Zookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zookie* »_From what year to what year was the E-30 Porduced?

1984-1991


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (NoLongerLow)*

to 92 in cabrio form. I think in europe the cabrio even went into 93.


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_








nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ALMOST perfect....lose the blacked out grille kidneys,especially with those wheels.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_











bump just cause this is way too ill....


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Grinch337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinch337* »_Bringing this thread back from the dead.

























My excellent condition E30 325is will be for sale very soon, IM me if youre interested


sell this yet? 
Yes.....it's back


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_i hate this thread








it makes me want to sell my mk4 for an e30 and then spend allll the money on it.









double that.


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Amenoveedubus)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Huckvw)*

*<<BUMP>>*


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
oh my, thats a bit special.


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*

Got it about a month ago. Still stock ... still looking for parts and wheels


----------



## Code-7 (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*

My buddy just got some new rims and suspension on his 325ix.


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

Add me to the list...just picked-up my pristine 1990 325is Tuesday. 134k miles, all records, and the guy threw in the Bentley manual with the deal!


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

Also: Friend of mine came up and wanted to see this car I was so hot about. 
"You're crazy...you've got a 16 year old car, with 134k miles as your DD?" 
Then he drove it.
"Nice find, man." 








These cars are simple, well designed, and robust. They seem designed with maintenance in mind.


----------



## poopy_pants (Aug 10, 2000)

just curious... how much did you pay?


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (poopy_pants)*

pm sent


----------



## DaveInLA (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (ErykTheRead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErykTheRead* »_Just got mine a week or so ago. Looking forward to fixing her up and beating the hell out of her at the track.








-E

Please remove the ///M badge from the grille. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DaveInLA (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (HarryC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarryC* »_
These cars are simple, well designed, and robust. They seem designed with maintenance in mind.

My car is surprising reliable. However, I'm not sure about the "designed with maintenance in mind" part. The M20 engine has a timing belt that needs to be changed every 4-5 years or 40-60K miles. That's something most cars don't have to deal with.


----------



## KharatosGTI (Feb 21, 2006)

Dammit, why'd I have to click on this thread.


----------



## mmmturbo (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (KharatosGTI)*

Just picked up my 91 318is yesturday. 196,000 miles, well maintained, interior looks brand new. Pics in a few days when i can clean up some things. And yes this thread planted the seed that made me want an E30.










_Modified by mmmturbo at 6:18 AM 4-15-2006_


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (mmmturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmturbo* »_Just picked up my 91 318is yesturday. 196,000 miles, well maintained, interior looks brand new. . .

Had the profile gasket done?


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (HarryC)*

This reminds me...
One of my best buds just picked up an 87 325iS a few weeks back, it's a solid ride. And it's on 16" SSR Comps


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I miss mine.


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (mikeG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeG60* »_This reminds me...
One of my best buds just picked up an 87 325iS a few weeks back, it's a solid ride. And it's on 16" SSR Comps

















that car is hot. nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*

















the search continues....


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_ 
the search continues....[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Agreed.... I'm still looking for a clean 325is or 318is.......


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*

It was beacuse of this thread that I bought my '90 325is and it was the most fun car I've ever had. I still wish I didn't trade it in for the Volvo. Oh well, perhaps in a few years... 
130,000kms on the clock. Wasn't much of a looker, but she ran great!


----------



## dumkopf (Aug 23, 2005)

welp...you've convinced me....I _do_ need an E30!


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (autobahnmouse)*
















type A's FTW! I used to want a set soo bad for my old SPG. Such a clean classic design.


----------



## dhvag (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (MikeSAABt)*

Saw a clean maroon convertible with racing dynamics body kit yesterday







. I'm convinced.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


----------



## M3Driver (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's my 89 M3:
8500rpm 2.5L S14, 221 rwhp
Turner Motorsports J-Stock suspension
I pulled the interior and stereo system, as well as the A/C system and other useless items. So now its at race weight, maybe 2550lbs
























































































And my former daily driver, a 91 318iS:

















_Modified by M3Driver at 8:15 AM 4-24-2006_

_Modified by M3Driver at 8:17 AM 4-24-2006_


_Modified by M3Driver at 8:20 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: (M3Driver)*

Will y'all quit bumping this thread? The temptation's growing ...








Oh wait ... doh!








I must have missed this but is there a quickie FAQ for things to look out for when inspecting an E30?


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (M3Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Driver* »_Here's my 89 M3:
8500rpm 2.5L S14, 221 rwhp
Turner Motorsports J-Stock suspension
I pulled the interior and stereo system, as well as the A/C system and other useless items. So now its at race weight, maybe 2550lbs










And you put a bunch of other crap in the cabin for what? Make it go faster? LOL.
Car looks good, but if you strip a car out, strip it out.


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Mencius01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mencius01* »_I must have missed this but is there a quickie FAQ for things to look out for when inspecting an E30?

Not quick, but it's thorough:
buyer's guide


----------



## M3Driver (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (KlokWerk)*

What 'crap' are you referring to? All you can see in that pic are the door pods and the monitor, about 30 pounds worth of stereo equipment that is gone now, like I said I pulled all that stuff out.
The pic of my interior was when it was my daily driver, now it is quite different.


_Modified by M3Driver at 8:50 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (KlokWerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KlokWerk* »_And you put a bunch of other crap in the cabin for what? Make it go faster? LOL.
Car looks good, but if you strip a car out, strip it out. 

Oh shut up








Edit: except now I see a PS2 controller... that's definitley gheey


----------



## M3Driver (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSAABt)*

I used to have the car in a lot of shows, where I earned lots of points for my stereo system including the PS2; being able to play DVDs of me actually racing the car is pretty badass at a show. Also, my passengers would be able to play games or watch movies while on long road trips.
Just because you don't see a benefit in something doesn't mean you have to take cracks at it. Surely you can tell that everything in my car has a purpose


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (M3Driver)*

****ing haters... 
your M3 is fricking sick dude. Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

reading comprehension! dude took all that crap out of the m3. pic is a before shot.


----------



## dichiee (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (theblur)*

I have one and now it's making me crazy with all the things I saw haha


----------



## drvroom (Mar 2, 2000)

*more e30s*

Here's some more fer yallz.
























































,...and I'm spent.


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: more e30s (drvroom)*

Ya i need an e30, not now, but like right now.


----------



## Widebody325 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: more e30s (SargeinAZ)*

Heres a couple pics of my e30. Hope you euro style vee dub guys like it.


----------



## Carbon1.8T (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: more e30s (Widebody325)*

autocrossing last weekend. I love mine.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: more e30s (Widebody325)*



Widebody325 said:


> Heres a couple pics of my e30. Hope you euro style vee dub guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: more e30s (todye4)*

I hate all of you.
I've been searching Autotrader for the past few days because of this thread.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (M3Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Driver* »_Here's my 89 M3:









DEAR LORD!


----------



## Widebody325 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: more e30s (todye4)*

Its not a 335. But it is a M50 swap, with a turbo setup in my room right now. Im just waiting for a couple more parts then its boost time. Heres a couple more.
























_Modified by Widebody325 at 7:42 PM 5-1-2006_

_Modified by Widebody325 at 7:46 PM 5-1-2006_


_Modified by Widebody325 at 7:49 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## Vich (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (autobahnmouse)*

So how much would a E30 M3 cost. A reasonable price. Autotrader has some but they are upwards of 18,000$


----------



## Widebody325 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Vich)*

Yeah thats pretty much the size of it. You would be hard pressed to find a good one for under 13k. I personally, think e30 m3's are not worth what you would pay for them.


----------



## M3Driver (Apr 25, 2004)

There is a $15k rule when it comes to buying an e30 M3
Either you pay $15k to buy one in good, running condition, or you pay less than $15k and spend the difference to get it in good, running condition.
That is for a stock example. If you are looking at a 2.5 or a track car, it only goes up from there.
One nice thing about the M3s is that they are gaining value. Most cars you'll lose money on, but E30 M3s have been solidly holding their values.


----------



## poopy_pants (Aug 10, 2000)

so i went to summit point for a bmw drivers event. my instructor took me out in his e30 race car. 
one word. unbelievable.


----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (M3Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Driver* »_There is a $15k rule when it comes to buying an e30 M3
Either you pay $15k to buy one in good, running condition, or you pay less than $15k and spend the difference to get it in good, running condition.



It is extremely important that you abide by this rule.
I have heard stories of troubled owners that had to spend a few thousand trying to repair an M3 they bought because of an "affordable" price. If you come across such a car ($10,000 and under) be extremely inquisitive of how the previous owner took care of it. M3's are rare cars that require special attention to. 
But, if you do muscle up the guts to spend $12,000-$15,000 for an M3, you are doing yourself a favor in the long run. The car will be in almost almost perfect condition. M3 owners know what they have, and will be meticulous in keeping their cars the way they like it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If however, you find the M3 to be out of your price range, I'd suggest an E28 M5. Most of the ones I've seen on Craigslist were sold for less than E30 M3's, and their condition were just as great, if not better.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Deflated_97)*

got Type A's on my E30








then tried making some flatcaps


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

















E30 wagon 325IX
his summer wheels are 16x9 Borbet Type A's.
stumbled across this in my College Town, apparently he owns an E28 M5 also


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_
his summer wheels are 16x9 Borbet Type A's.
stumbled across this in my College Town, apparently he owns an E28 M5 also

Awesome, I wish i could get my hands on one of those..


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Piper_VW)*









So, this car is sex and basically I just fell down thinking about what it would be like to touch it.


----------



## MulbrryVR (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*

bump this cause its ****ing siiiick OO=[][]=OO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

e30's remind me of


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (VeeeDoubleU)*









what size/ET are your B1's? 16x9 ET15?
Suspension? Car is ill, props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MulbrryVR (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_








what size/ET are your B1's? 16x9 ET15?
Suspension? Car is ill, props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

check out bimmerforums.com and search for brock b1's...he has a thread there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Demo24 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_
his summer wheels are 16x9 Borbet Type A's.
stumbled across this in my College Town, apparently he owns an E28 M5 also

some how I have the feeling I've seen this car but I can't be sure.
Wonder what he drives in winter. Two rear wheel drive cars in Boone probably wouldn't be to fun to do. Interesting enough in AWD cars. And yes i have experience, nothing like 4 wheel drifting through intersections


----------



## Jetta16vGLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Demo24)*

I finally found the perfect E30 project after searching since December 28th, 2005.








1990 318is, Alpine white, Sport Package Interior, LSD, BBS Basketweaves.







The car is in Charlotte North Carolina, and I live in Langhorne Pennsylvania. It is a 1200 mile trip 16 hour drive there and back. I'm gonna drive up with my friend's truck and either a wheel dolly or open trailer and tow it back since it doesn't run.
The body is in very good condition has a new paintjob in Alpine White of course just like my old Mk2 GLi. My criteria for an E30 was it had to be Alpine White with a black interior, solid body, plastic bumpers and facelift tailights which pretty much meant a 88-91 E30. I think it is worth i'm sure some of you will too after seeing an E30s potential.








Just thought i would share since i'm going to be starting my project now. I will have to start a project thread or something when i get started. Motor swap or turbo the stock motor depending on the condition. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
This is what the seller told me...
it is in really good condition for its age and mileage.About 1000 miles before the engine stopped tha car started burning a lot of oil. One day the car lost about 90% power and it sort of chugged home. I had it towed to a field and it has been there ever since. There is a crack on the top of the driver pod on the dash and a 5 inch one above the glove box. The interior is in great shape overall - the black is not faded - it appears that someone took care of it.

These don't look like ellipsoids, they look like regular sealed beams. Didn't the later model 318is come with ellipsoids? I have a set i bought off my friend for $40, but they fell of the shelf in my garage and one lense shattered. I might buy a new set of Euro "smiley" ellipsoids and the euro grille off ebay.


----------



## Widebody325 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (MulbrryVR)*

they are 17x10 in the rear and 17x8.5 in the front. 245/35's and 205/40's. The suspension is Ground Control coilovers. 750 rear spring rate and 500 front. Heres a few pics from this past weekend, I just made that cage this past week by the way.


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Widebody325)*

umm, wow. dont be shy, we can deal with some pore pics/specs/swap?? Cage looks nice.








oh yeah, do you know what Et you are running on the B1's?


----------



## poopy_pants (Aug 10, 2000)

found a min 87 325is, white on red. picking up as soon as i sell the gti.


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

found a non running rusty 88 325. Will get it running shortly


----------



## andyhurz20 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Family operation!*

Here is my E30 325is, My Brother's E30 DM Race Car, and my father's mint M3 (30,000 miles on it!!! And no it's not a garage queen, driver's schools all the time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )








My Brother's Race car by itself








My car By itself









Playing in the snow!








Last one of my car I swear!








I have a million pictures of my car!








Finally my dad's!








Ok you might say that we are a little







but if you have ever driven a E30 at speed you would understand!


----------



## M3Driver (Apr 25, 2004)

Is that a BMWCCA D-Mod car? what kind of motor is he running?
Sweet stable btw - whats your favorite angle of your car? lol


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (M3Driver)*


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Vich)*

i was looking an M3 that appeared to be in excellent condition but the owner wanted more than 19 for it. in the description he wrote "Do not offer me BB for it."










_Modified by JettaLMP at 7:49 PM 5-27-2006_


----------



## fat chapman (Mar 25, 2006)

i love e30's!


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (fat chapman)*

This one is mine...


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

i want mtech 2 on mine so bad. too bad i can afford it.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (M42Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M42Technik* »_This one is mine...









sick e30.


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Thanks. 
These wheels will be on it soon:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...47367


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Widebody325)*

your car is sick. If it was my car I would have left the brocks silver. Still hot though


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (phonic)*

just bought a 1988 325 sedan, black on black. can't wait to pick it up, body is MINT and i got it for a steal (imo) can't wait to start modding it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zanardi (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (geoffp)*

Let's go ahead and knock this thread to 20 pages....cheers to the E30!


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Eurorigged)*

I've been looking for an e30 for 3 months now. Everytime I find the right one, it gets sold


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (JettaLMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaLMP* »_i was looking an M3 that appeared to be in excellent condition but the owner wanted more than 19 for it. in the description he wrote "Do not offer me BB for it."









_Modified by JettaLMP at 7:49 PM 5-27-2006_

lol.. i remember that exact posting..


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

Love the E30s, I would love to have a Touring as my everyday car.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (JSMGLX)*

Borrowed from e30.de


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Orjan)*

Oh, this belongs here!


----------



## Liqued12 (Aug 11, 2003)

Lets see some E30's with Bosers


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_I wonder how many souls this thread has claimed for the god of e30...

me


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfectGLi* »_








So, this car is sex and basically I just fell down thinking about what it would be like to touch it. 

damn right. thats the hottest wagon ive ever seen, except for the ghost busters station wagon


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Orjan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orjan* »_Borrowed from e30.de









Wow. That is sweet.


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Liqued12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Liqued12* »_Lets see some E30's with Bosers

all you have to do is pop the hood


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

MMMM... ///M Power.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

^


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black20th* »_









MORE INFO MORE PICS!!! Specifically ... the body kit that's on it, what is it? Is is the 'ix' sides and flares? What gen M motor is that?








^ ^ ^ That's mine. All stock 320i Touring for now


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh my god someone please tell me what flares/skirts those are, I require them for my e30!


----------



## CamryDriver (Mar 5, 2005)

everyone needs an e30 cause you can put an 8 series v12 in the front, cover it up with an ugly hood, and still have a badass car..


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

Man, these E30s are great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (CamryDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamryDriver* »_everyone needs an e30 cause you can put an 8 series v12 in the front, cover it up with an ugly hood, and still have a badass car..


Oh....My...God...!


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (HarryC)*

MUST ... POST .... MORE .... TOURINGS!!!


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (TopSpeed)*


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (geoffp)*

i posted these questions on MWerks, but there is hardly any movement on those forums, so i'll give it a try here:

well i changed the oil in my 1988 325 today, but the oil "light" is at yellow, how do i go about reseting this?
also i have my radio code, but is there a special way of entering it? i just put the digits in, and nothing happens????







Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (geoffp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoffp* »_i posted these questions on MWerks, but there is hardly any movement on those forums, so i'll give it a try here:

well i changed the oil in my 1988 325 today, but the oil "light" is at yellow, how do i go about reseting this?
also i have my radio code, but is there a special way of entering it? i just put the digits in, and nothing happens????







Thanks In Advance!!

This might be useful:
http://www.bmwe30.net/cgi-bin/...on=02


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (woofster)*

Here is my e30. Sold my MKIV and bought this to save for a house.....
1991 325ix coupe (pretty rare)
188k now on the clock
New tranny, transfer case, steering rack, axels, driveshaft done in the last 20k by the previous owner.
Yeah, I know it's an auto... but the price was too good to pass...


----------



## Der insider (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (EasyNameToRemember)*

I finally caved and clicked on this thread.
BAD MOVE!!!!
Anyone know if someone 6'4" can fit in an E30 M3 comfortably and with a helmet?
I hope not, or else I will be day dreaming for about a month...


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (WallyWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallyWolfsburg* »_I finally caved and clicked on this thread.
BAD MOVE!!!!
Anyone know if someone 6'4" can fit in an E30 M3 comfortably and with a helmet?
I hope not, or else I will be day dreaming for about a month...









I'm 6'4", I fit just fine with the seat 90% back, adjusted all the way down, with a bit of room to spare


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

I used to own a 318is.... BT, it passed to a better life, though the replacement's much better! Nice little cars, lots of fun


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (WallyWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallyWolfsburg* »_I finally caved and clicked on this thread.
BAD MOVE!!!!
Anyone know if someone 6'4" can fit in an E30 M3 comfortably and with a helmet?


6'2" here, with a big torso, and I have no problems. Lots of legroom, very little shoulder/hip room, though--these cars are NARROW!


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Yorldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yorldi* »_I used to own a 318is.... BT, it passed to a better life, though the replacement's much better! Nice little cars, lots of fun

wow...nice stable.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (WallyWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallyWolfsburg* »_I
Anyone know if someone 6'4" can fit in an E30 M3 comfortably and with a helmet?


6-4 here as well, I can fit in with plenty of room, with a helmet it's tight. I dropped the seats by adding aftermarket ones and now have plenty of room with a helmet (seat dropped about 1").
You could also search for a very rare non sunroof M3...


----------



## Neoxxt (Jun 30, 2004)

So, uh...
It worked. I had been sitting on my last daily driver for about 6 months with no motivation to sell. I listed it the day after I looked through this thread. 
Currently drive a 1999 ES300. Going to sell that as well, get myself a 325 for the summer months and a jacked up - hickriffic Cherokee for the winter and call it a day. 
No car payment, extremely lower insurance and both vehicles will actually be fun to drive. I owe you guys big time


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Neoxxt)*

So...
does anyone here in the US have an E30 touring yet?
I saw we do have one in Canada.
They are legal, up to 1989. From the NHTSA eligibility listing:
"BMW All other passenger car models except those in the M1 and Z1 series. 1980-1989 78 92-62-No.02"


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_So...
does anyone here in the US have an E30 touring yet?



there is at least one on the east coast that i've seen... I'm sure there's a few more that have gotten in "creatively"
there's a couple in B.C., here's one from the E30 picnic from B.C.


----------



## Royvw85 (Jun 21, 2006)

Everybody needs an e30,timeless design,great driving machines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Neoxxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neoxxt* »_So, uh...
It worked. I had been sitting on my last daily driver for about 6 months with no motivation to sell. I listed it the day after I looked through this thread. 
...
No car payment, extremely lower insurance and both vehicles will actually be fun to drive. I owe you guys big time

Rock on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (HarryC)*



























































































































_Modified by phonic at 10:50 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (HarryC)*











































































































































_Modified by phonic at 10:51 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## SoFloGLI (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (phonic)*

20 pages of hottness.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I need an E30 M3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Ghetto-8v)*


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe when I sell the rallye... I have my sights set on a white M3 E30!!


----------



## ZachTR (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Yorldi)*

Darn you all, I want one sooo bad, but im worried about being able to keep it up with only a part time job and a girlfriend, they suck you dry faster than gas does. 
Who wants to just donate one to me?
I love you forever, ill even give you my 318, sweet deal eh?


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (ZachTR)*

I love this thread. So many nice cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackMagicPearlR32 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

Gotta get me a 325is next year .


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (BlackMagicPearlR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagicPearlR32* »_Gotta get me a 325is next year .

Maybe you didn't see the thread title, you NEED an e30. Make it this year


----------



## sashae (Jul 3, 2001)

I regret selling my 325is more than keeping my S4... would really rather have held on to the 325. Sigh. Great car.


----------



## BlackMagicPearlR32 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WickedMystic* »_
Maybe you didn't see the thread title, you NEED an e30. Make it this year
















I did


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (BlackMagicPearlR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagicPearlR32* »_I did

















you picked that up?? if so nice!!
what wheels are those? and are they still available in the states?


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (BlackMagicPearlR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMagicPearlR32* »_
I did

















Awesome!


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (WickedMystic)*









I made the mistake of driving an 88 M3 with euro dogleg transmission last weekend, so now my car has to go.


----------



## BlackMagicPearlR32 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (VW-BMW)*

Question for E30 experts. How come I am seeing different part numbers for the a/c , ps and alternator belts ?
Example, Bavauto.com lists AC as 12.5 x 825, Alternator as 9.5 x 865 and two power steering belts 9.5 x 813 and 9.5 x 800. BMAParts.com lists A/C Belt as 13x810 , PS Belt as 10x813 and Alternator as 10x865 for the Same model / year car ??


----------



## Jetta16vGLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dan92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002maniac* »_ATTENTION ALL THOSE LUSTING AFTER M3:
If you really want an M3 but just cant afford it, take a look at the '91 318is! I have driven both cars at the limit and the M3 is only a little more fun. The M42(16v) powered 318is is truly an awesome car! I picked one up 2 months ago for $1000 at a charity auction. With a chip and m3 rear swabay it is incredible! The 325i/s is also a very fun car but doesnt give you the same driving experience as the 318is or M3. Seriously, find one and take a test drive, you will fall in love! It'll do 130 on the long straight of my favorite canyon

















_Modified by 2002maniac at 6:40 PM 2-11-2005_


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan92SLC* »_how right you are...I am ACTIVELY looking for a fixxer-upper 91 318is. I test drove a mint white one two weeks ago with my girlfriend...It was a blast and the M42 just needs the right mods to bring out the smiles:
-Mark D or TMS/JC chip
-lighter flywheel
-4.27 diff from convertible 318
-short shift kit
-full suspension
and Blam! instant awesome!

I completly agree i own a 91 318is and a 84 325e. My friend whom previously owned an 84 325e swears up and down that the 325e handles better. Having had a taste of both I like the handling of the 318is better. and a pic for views.








Oh yeah the motor to the left is going in the 318is. I am doing the Alpina B6 3.5S conversion with a little forced induction on the side....


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

^ Ditto that. Most BMW enthusiasts in the know realize that the E30 318is is much more than a poor man's M3. I always like to describe it as an "M3-lite". Not as many calories but just as fun and tossable.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

I do miss my 91 318is.... Cry....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

Anyone want mine?
see below..


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

Nice rides. The wagons are super *hot*!


----------



## buickbeast (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (155VERT83)*

E30 newbie here, I would love to get a clean 318. What prices are we looking at? Things to look for, options to get?
Thanks!


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (buickbeast)*









E30s are fun.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (mikeG60)*

i had to do it. bought it 2 days ago.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (vr6freak)*

* >> back up <<*


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

you guys all suck. I'm gonna go pick one up later this week.


----------



## Carbon1.8T (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

I bought my 318is about a year and a half ago, partially due to this thread. I did all the modifications and am currently having a ton of fun at the autocrosses and just recently won my class at my first BMWCCA regional autocross.
But I recently picked up my dream car, a 2002 s2000, and of course the financially prudent thing would be to sell the e30, but I just can't make my self do it, I know I am going to miss it even with the s2000. It's been so reliable and right now I'm probably faster in it than I would be in the s2000 on the same course; it's that good and I'm that comfortable with it.
Maybe I can sell it to a fellow enthusiast on the car lounge so I'll know it is going to a good home.
good memories


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (Carbon1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbon1.8T* »_
Maybe I can sell it to a fellow enthusiast on the car lounge so I'll know it is going to a good home.
good memories

You know, I have a good home here...


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_you guys all suck. I'm gonna go pick one up later this week.

Annnd she's mine.


----------



## green archer (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (green archer)*

Come on guys, someone wants mine.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HarvVAG)*

If only it wasn't a iX and automatic...


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


E30 V12 TT : http://www.rmotorsport.com/sak...t.wmv
Great job to fit the V12 and 2 turbos


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (ZachTR)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Black20th)*

In the spirit of this thread....
...an old boss of mine has an '88 325is that's in awesome shape for a Midwest car. I worked for him 2 years ago, and last I saw the car, the paint was nearly flawless, it had some mild suspension upgrades, and 16" wheels w/ 225/45 tires. 
He's recently contacted me saying he might be looking to sell it very soon. He let me drive it a few times, and it got me interested in E30s. I've been reading E30 boards ever since. His price also sounds extremely reasonible.
On one hand, I love how these cars drive. The responses are great, and even 15 years later, they still feel more solid than my '03 GTI with a 1/4 of the miles.
On the other hand, due to my work circumstances my GTI only gets driven 7,000 miles/yr as it is. So, adding a 2nd car is harder to justify. Selling an '03 GTI that's under warrantly until nearly 2010 for a 15 year BMW is also hard to justify.


_Modified by BUJonathan at 3:27 PM 8-20-2006_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*

dont be a pu$$ and buy a second car.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_...an old boss of mine has an '88 325is that's in awesome shape for a Midwest car.
due to my work circumstances my GTI only gets driven 7,000 miles/yr as it is. So, adding a 2nd car is harder to justify. Selling an '03 GTI that's under warrantly until nearly 2010 for a 15 year BMW is also hard to justify.


So have him sell the car to me.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_If only it wasn't a iX and automatic...

Whassamatta? You don't like AWD?


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_dont be a pu$$ and buy a second car.









I figure a clean E30, especially in the Midwest, should be easy to sell if I change my mind. I'd like to buy a house in a year, so if I need some cash, ditching the E30 is an option.


----------



## 91-318is (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*

this thread is [partially] responsible for my E30 mental illness...


----------



## poopy_pants (Aug 10, 2000)

just picked mine up finally.
















_Modified by poopy_pants at 11:23 PM 8-21-2006_


_Modified by poopy_pants at 8:36 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (poopy_pants)*

looking to sell mine..
88 BMW 325is, 91k, third owner...super clean....
check link for more info....
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...ist=0


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

It's an epidemic over here, I have two friends who have picked up 318is's in the past two weeks. And I would probably have one by now too if my (stolen) car hadn't been recovered. Hell, I still might!


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Slonie)*

Damn !!!! I just convinced myself why I SHOULDN'T buy an e30. And then I see this tread !!! Oh well ! I'm going to to have start looking again.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (91-318is)*

mine just sits in the driveway.
for sale btw


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_looking to sell mine..
88 BMW 325is, 91k, third owner...super clean....
check link for more info....
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...ist=0

















Very nice looking car. I want one in that exactly color combo.
Unfortunately almost too clean for what I need... you'd be insulted by my offer!


----------



## pizzadriver (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Jerry_HEAVEN)*

Got myself a 91 318is a couple weeks ago. Sorry for the crappy shot


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Just got mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hans_11 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Fresh From Malaysia*

ol'skool blue e30 '84..
























*Made in Germany..Refined in Malaysia*



_Modified by hans_11 at 7:48 AM 10-17-2006_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

wow ... VERY clean car hans_11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Black20th)*

















Man, this thread is painful. My E30's been in storage for a month and a half now.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

i just decided i need an e30


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (kcn0113)*

I need an E30 an E30 M3 that is.


----------



## captaingomes (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (mikeG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeG60* »_
















Man, this thread is painful. My E30's been in storage for a month and a half now. 


I agree, this is a very painful thread! I miss my '90 318iS badly


----------



## hans_11 (Sep 27, 2006)

so worth it bring up diz pOst again....hehe....
enjoy guys.....


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (poopy_pants)*
























































































... more here.... http://davidv.smugmug.com/gallery/2018362/1

-- DavidV


----------



## Slowedtrans (Jul 23, 2005)

Everyday I see this E30 M3, not in very good condition, but is always sitting in the parking lot of a gas station. I want to go up the owner and ask him if he will sell it. Maybe I will leave a note under his wiper one of these days.


----------



## ChadsRabbit (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Slowedtrans)*

click click save thread


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Black20th)*


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (TheDarko)*

uh....wow....this thread delivers in more way than one.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
uh...back to reading...was going to do a little hmwk...must (lost thought)...


----------



## hans_11 (Sep 27, 2006)

Fresh From Malaysia
Local M3








ridin 18inch








stunning Red










_Modified by hans_11 at 12:32 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## lotatimmy (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (VW-BMW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-BMW* »_I bought this yesterday! These are pics from the for sale ad. I haven't even taken my own yet.
























Basically, it's pure sex.

is that this ebay car?


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

Do it. Do it!


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (lotatimmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lotatimmy* »_is that this ebay car?
Not sure if VW-BMW still follows this thread, but he sold his. That ebay car isn't his....his had a tan interior and no sunroof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (ATL_Av8r)*

I just picked up another E30 to use as a beater, then i came in here and it reminded me of the glory of the E30. Now i have another project car in the garage


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Anyone want to sell an e30 m3? please Im not joking ebay has 1 clean one please pm or email me at [email protected] thanks Jim


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (Jimbow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbow* »_Anyone want to sell an e30 m3? please Im not joking ebay has 1 clean one please pm or email me at [email protected] thanks Jim
Check the BMWCCA.org website. There's always a couple decent ones floating around there.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

thank you


----------



## euro.love (Sep 10, 2006)

Heres a couple shots of my e30. And a lil video of me and my boy tommy in his 911 crusin on the highway.
http://s10.photobucket.com/alb...nch16




























_Modified by euro.love at 4:48 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## lotatimmy (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (euro.love)*


----------



## Illuminated (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (lotatimmy)*

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

well i picked up some sport seats this week, cleaned them up and put them in.
Before:








After:
















ordered up a new shift boot and e brake boot from a guy located here in Mass, does lots of other custom interior work as well.








the seats aren't perfect pulled em from an 84 coupe, but overall they were in great shape and i grabbed em for $140. i'm going to take them out of the car and clean the tracks up, they have some rust on them, sand that off hit them w/ some black paint, and maybe get them re-upholstered come spring.


----------



## coop (Jan 13, 2002)

should have kept the black back seat, the red sport seats don't look that bad against the black, in my old is it was red all over


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (coop)*

I just went through this entire thread for the first time...







hawtness overload! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Why can't I be rich?


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (330R)*

you dont have to be rich to own a E30 or even to make it look good. I picked mine up for $500, with rebuilt motor just needing paint and some interior work.


----------



## M50B25 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*

Some E30 videos:
950hp E30 M3:
http://videos.**************/c...3.htm
E30 with M3 3.0 motor, 1129hp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJr0fxZE50w
same E30 3.0 but with 800+hp:
http://www.fiddy.se/filmer/[email protected]
Monster BMWs:
http://videos.**************/v...7.htm
E30 1048hp:
http://videos.**************/v...6.htm
325 turbo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uUszNi65hI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8csMPfLPfU
E30 V12 twinturbo:
http://www.rmotorsport.com/sak...t.wmv
325 turbo:
http://www.multi.fi/~cfrilund/kalles bmw.mpg
E30 with M5 3,8 turbo motor:
http://www.wolverineracing.com/movie/06edps1.avi
http://www.wolverineracing.com/movie/06edps2.avi
325 turbo:
http://video.google.com/videop...turbo
http://video.google.com/videop...=true
http://video.google.com/videop...71410


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (IHateSpeedBumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHateSpeedBumps* »_you dont have to be rich to own a E30 or even to make it look good. I picked mine up for $500, with rebuilt motor just needing paint and some interior work.









Mint E30 M3 and a nice place to keep it warm.







And I'm not selling the ITR. 
To be more serious I would say not 'rich', but 'richer', anyway.










_Modified by 330R at 9:35 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (330R)*

Here's a photo I took of my friend Chris' E30 325iS on SSR Comps back in April:











_Modified by mikeG60 at 7:14 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: (330R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *330R* »_
Mint E30 M3 and a nice place to keep it warm.







And I'm not selling the ITR. 
To be more serious I would say not 'rich', but 'richer', anyway.









_Modified by 330R at 9:35 AM 10-29-2006_

Since my teens, there's been 3 cars I've always wanted...an e30 3-series, an ITR and a 944....2/3 aint bad







one day I will own a PY ITR


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (fahrfrumlosin)*


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*

Finally got the above link working


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (fahrfrumlosin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrfrumlosin* »_Since my teens, there's been 3 cars I've always wanted...an e30 3-series, an ITR and a 944....2/3 aint bad







one day I will own a PY ITR









Long-lost brother?














I've told myself I'll have to have an E30 and a 944 or 968 somewhere down the road, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like your taste in cars.


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

Heres a few pics I found recently:
















































































Thought this was pretty cool: e30 Touring with Cosworth engine swap.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Please keep this going!!!!!


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (geoffp)*

love this one


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (niels.d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels.d* »_
Thought this was pretty cool: e30 Touring with Cosworth engine swap.

















Now THAT is interesting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20Valver (Nov 30, 2000)

Another 318is for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2944564


----------



## 20Valver (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (20Valver)*

ttt


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (20Valver)*

This may be a really broad question, but how much would it cost, estimated, of course, to build up a '91 325is to look like some of these stunning examples. Say $3500 went into the car. How much more money is necessary?
Something like this...


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (niels.d)*









Oooo....perfect.


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

as long as this thread insists on continuing i might as well ask how much youd give this guy? that seems a bit high but then again the M's of this gen. are becoming a bit of a collector's item.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=69


----------



## fat chapman (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (JettaLMP)*

this thread is the greatest thing ever!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fat chapman (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (fat chapman)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

this thread needs to come back


----------



## James Gti (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (geoffp)*

[http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/2349/uconim2.jpg/IMG] 
[IMG]http://scarfesse.free.fr/Nurburgring%2051.jpg

















You can join us if you are fan of M3 on stefplus.be


----------



## Royvw85 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Royvw85 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Royvw85)*

wow good to have this thread back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TOOOlowCOUPE (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (TooLowForNYC)*

Just got this bad boy.....and after 3 hours of detailing.....


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (TOOOlowCOUPE)*

Shameless plug: 
Anyone out there have a 88-91 325i/is for sale anywhere in the US!??! Willing to pay some decent cash!!


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re:*

why cant there be a "you need an E28" thread


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaceghost* »_why cant there be a "you need an E28" thread























There _could_ be, you just have to make it!


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

I hate this thread.
I'm dead set on buying an e30 this summer as a project car


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

We need a ... you DON'T need an e30 thread, i can't seem to find good examples.
And when i DO find one, it's already gone. I'm positive some TCL'er alerady bought it.


----------



## spaceghost (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (niels.d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels.d* »_
There _could_ be, you just have to make it!









sold, think i will. viva la e28


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*

This thread needs more pre-1988 Euro chrome steel bumpers. They give the car an "old school" look... like an E21.








For whatever reason, these bumpers aren't common in the US... even though they bolt onto an early US car without swapping rear aprons like the later plastic bumpers. You do end up with a couple extra holes, though, since the early US bumper mounts lower.








An interesting thing about the early cars is that they have bigger rear fender openings. Do they have more rear tire clearance?


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (inwoo)*

...


----------



## DjPtsatsot (Jul 13, 2002)

Any more pictures of the M3 w/ the E39 M5 Wheels?










_Modified by DjPtsatsot at 7:34 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## vincentobrien (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (DjPtsatsot)*

must buy e30


----------



## Secret_Agent (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (vincentobrien)*

LOL, stand in line!







I've been searching for an 89-90 E30 IS for a project/track car (going on 4mos now). It's like trying to find a yeti in the desert.


----------



## stevehecht (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (Secret_Agent)*

Don't despair. I found my E30 on ebay (1990 325i coupe w/M3 springs, steering rack, 4.10 LSD, upholstered cloth Recaro seats, poly bushings, Bilstein struts) with 125K Florida miles after one month of intensive searching on the web. But you must be relentless. I was on the web EVERY DAY going through all my sources. Here is a partial list, from what I can remember:
BMWCCA
BMWCCA, Boston Chapter
ebay
AutoTrader
Cars.com
R3VLimited
e30tech.com
roadfly
grassroots
bimmerforum
bimmerfest
maxbimmer
Hemmings
Craigs List: Boston, and many other metro areas, and New England states


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

Someone buy mine.


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

whoa whats the details?


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (JayDiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayDiv* »_whoa whats the details?









Here's the quick version:
Garrett t3/t4
2.7L stroker (eta bottom end)
FK springs / Bilstein sports
320whp / 360 wtq @ 16 psi
Its now running 19 psi and maxing out the injectors. Should be 350whp / 400+ wtq...


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

w00t... how much?


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_w00t... how much?

http://e30tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=448728


----------



## captaingomes (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

Ahhhhhh I could never find this thread when I searched for it! Because I used to own one back in 1997 and because of this thread as well, I had to start casually looking for a 1991 318iS. I took the plunge and bought a beautiful red example with 176,000 KM's in fantastic shape. No rust, engine and chassis feel great, and the interior is spotless. The only issue I have is the steering isn't as magical as I remember, being very light and not stable at all at highway speeds. I need to research putting an E36 steering rack, and if that will improve things.
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (captaingomes)*

Holy hell, an E30 in LA5Y Helios Blue like my Jetta!! I have to have it!


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (VegasJetta)*

If anyone is interested, I know where a super clean 91 325is Automatic is located. They want $4500 for it; it has 130,000. Yes I know automatic, but it is incredibly clean, send me an IM if interested.


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zanardi.)*

Man, it's a good thing I have an e21 waiting for me later this summer, or I would also be scouring the classifieds looking for an e30, those older bimmers sure are addictive, even to people that don't have one.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_










Jesus any more pics of this ILL e30?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Hogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hogan* »_Man, it's a good thing I have an e21 waiting for me later this summer, or I would also be scouring the classifieds looking for an e30, those older bimmers sure are addictive, even to people that don't have one.

I have an e21, but it still doesn't stop me from looking for e30s - and today I found this (way out of my league, but I'm allowed to dream- aren't I ?)
















It's an *Alpina B6 3.5s *- number 23 of only 62 produced....


_Modified by Orjan at 2:34 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

FOUND a 91 E30 M3 sitting behind a business here..languishing in the elements and being backed into by UPS trucks!!! Its diamond Schwartz and hasn't run in 2 years.....need to sell my quattro so i can get it


----------



## HarryC (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (stevehecht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevehecht* »_







=


Nice car! What wheels are those?
Also, does anyone know a good source for E30 M3 springs? I'm looking to replace my saggy OEM springs, but I don't want much of a drop or poor ride quality.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (HarryC)*

those are Mille Miglia Spyders.
Look on ebay and http://www.s14.net for M3 springs.


----------



## stevehecht (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (HarryC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarryC* »_Nice car! What wheels are those?

They're for sale, BTW.


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (Orjan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orjan* »_I have an e21, but it still doesn't stop me from looking for e30s - and today I found this (way out of my league, but I'm allowed to dream- aren't I ?)

It's an *Alpina B6 3.5s *- number 23 of only 62 produced....

_Modified by Orjan at 2:34 AM 5-29-2007_








well that is one special e30 right there, and i love those cars, but i'm using the e21 as an excuse to not look at e30s... or i will have one before i know it. i keep thinking about the little apline white 82 320i with 80k waiting for me when i finish my rabbit haha.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_This thread needs more pre-1988 Euro chrome steel bumpers. They give the car an "old school" look... like an E21.


you want some european goodness? how about an imported '84 323i? its a friend of mines, he's been trying to sell it, but apparently no body wants the car, just the rare euro parts off of it. heres a crappy pic


----------



## elephant parade (Jan 10, 2006)

my neighbor's E30 is the dream, i'm looking to pick one up in the next 3-5 years


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: (elephant parade)*

this makes me miss my 1986 325ES sooooooooo bad


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

^^^M5 badge?


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87 VW GTI* »_Someone buy mine.









how's your suspension setup treating you? i have a bilstein cup kit on mine right now but i want to go a bit lower. i like the way yours looks.


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

No complaints. Its on the stiff side, but I'd say its not harsh. I like it.


----------



## mr.dobsi (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*


----------



## AlpineE30 (Apr 9, 2007)

*This thread must continue!*

Here are some shots of my AlpineWhite M52.








































and a couple engine bay shots...
























I just gained fishbowl status, it had 5% all over the back windows, but that was way too baller for me, especially at night. I also need to spin the coils down some more and get smaller tires. Then I'll be ridin' dirtty.


_Modified by AlpineE30 at 3:19 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: This thread must continue! (AlpineE30)*

Excuse the dirtyness











































_Modified by fahrfrumlosin at 12:26 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

i stopped looking for an e30 awhile back.
guess i need to start the search again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brilliantrot (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

Im planning on buying an e30 next summer, i drive a 528i and will be selling it by then. Im looking for someone who knows about good suspension, I wanna go low and would like to know if anyone can give me some tips on what suspensions drive very well and go low.


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*

man i should have kept my e21!!! You never forget your first car.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Maddave10)*

I'll be joining the E30 club shortly... I'm in the process of buying a 325is and should be picking it up in 2 weeks.
FWIW, finding a clean E30 for a reasonible price is tough. Most of the "clean" cars have been snagged up by the enthusiast community, and everyone seems to think their E30 is worth $8k and poops gold nuggets out the tailpipe. Pffft. 
Outside the enthusiast community most people just look at them as a cheap old BMW, so finding a clean one is tough, and many non-enthusiast sellers just market them locally for sale in the newspaper or with a For Sale sign.
My parents think I'm nuts







driving 300 miles to go buy a 17 year old BMW... I say its a brilliant idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. They funny part is, my dad OWNS a BMW ('04 325i), yet he still thinks I'm crazy for buying an "old" car. LOL.


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_
FWIW, finding a clean E30 for a reasonible price is tough. Most of the "clean" cars have been snagged up by the enthusiast community, and everyone seems to think their E30 is worth $8k and poops gold nuggets out the tailpipe. Pffft. 

Most of the cars people ask 7k+ for are exceptionally clean. Until you own a pretty clean 17 year old bmw it's hard to fathom how tough it is to keep a 2 decade old car in like new condition, running and driving nice and with sought after mods to boot. 
Basically what I'm saying is, yeah maybe people are asking hgh prices but there are more people with appreciations for clean e30's than most 80's cars and only so many truely clean ones out there so they can ask what they want. And unlike most cars where people have different taste in mods most people like the same type of thing, euro parts, quality suspensions, german wheels. There aren't too many gaudy upgrades available and the few with clean e30's usually spare their cars the ones that are.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Mossman)*

I have an E36 M3 and I'm going on "my own" soon, and if I see the E36 is too much financially, I will be getting an E30. Anybody else done the switch from E36 M3 to an E30? I have driven E30's before, but not any modified ones.


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

I have 3 e30's and my pops has an e36 m3 so I have a good amount of experience driving them back to back. I can't believe BMW got from the e30 to the e36 in 1 generation to be honest. Obviously I love e30's or I would have 1 e36 rather that 3 old ones but they definitely seem newer and more refined and easier to drive fast. Honestly braking, ability to put power down (although I've never driven an e30 with sticky 235's yet...soon), and also more perceived solidness. Sorry entourage is on I can't think right now...


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mossman)*

So you're saying the E36 has a greater chassis feel and overall performance? 
I guess comparing an M3 to a standard E30 is a bit unfair


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (BUJonathan)*


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_So you're saying the E36 has a greater chassis feel and overall performance? 
I guess comparing an M3 to a standard E30 is a bit unfair









OK entourage is over, phew. I think the e36 has a much greater handling potential while still being comfortable on the street. I haven't experienced too many suspension options on e30s' to be honest. I'm about to install oem m3 springs on like new boge struts on my vert and I'm gonna go with ground controls and billy sports on my soon to be turboed 325is, so maybe I'll change my tune. I don't know if it's the rear suspension or just wider tires or what but I feel like you can throw the e36 around and it feels way more planted. Throwing my e30 vert around is fun too but it's mostly fun when it gets loose. Eh it's really apples to oranges I'm being stupid...can't think flight of the conchords is on haha.
Basically I think the e36 m3 is just an awesome package. Seats, driving position, motor with just enough power to be fun not enough to get me killed, gearing, gearbox, suspension. Balance with non staggered summer rubber. Damn they're good cars for 12 g's


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (DasKomet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasKomet* »_mmmmm. i _do_ need an E30.....









Ouch, those wheels are too big








I'd take it down a notch.. or three.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (Mossman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mossman* »_
OK entourage is over, phew. I think the e36 has a much greater handling potential while still being comfortable on the street. I haven't experienced too many suspension options on e30s' to be honest. I'm about to install oem m3 springs on like new boge struts on my vert and I'm gonna go with ground controls and billy sports on my soon to be turboed 325is, so maybe I'll change my tune. I don't know if it's the rear suspension or just wider tires or what but I feel like you can throw the e36 around and it feels way more planted. Throwing my e30 vert around is fun too but it's mostly fun when it gets loose. Eh it's really apples to oranges I'm being stupid...can't think flight of the conchords is on haha.
Basically I think the e36 m3 is just an awesome package. Seats, driving position, motor with just enough power to be fun not enough to get me killed, gearing, gearbox, suspension. Balance with non staggered summer rubber. Damn they're good cars for 12 g's










While I still had my my E30, I did a little driving in an E36 M3 CSL.
I won't kid you, that E36 was night/day difference over the E30. I agree, the difference between the two cars is so immense - had to ask twice if I wasn't driving an M*5*!
BUT, I have to say that from my perspective, I didn't like the change. I didn't think the 3 series NEEDED to be that much bigger and heavier. My first thought was, this I6 is nice, but how will the 4cyl handle this chassis?
Case in point - the "E36" 318Ti. Fun to wring out, unfortunately easy to do. Anyway, back on topic.. I will own an E30 again someday. I *might* take up an E36 M3 (since they are rather easy to come by, although I'd prefer that white CSL I drove). But for the E30, you could take a 320/318i and still have fun. You don't NEED the //M. My perfect car would be an E30 325is like the one I had. I wouldn't want the M car due to maintenance, insurance, and replacement part costs.
I would be afraid to drive it, for fear that anything couldn't be fixed that same weekend..


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

I looked briefly at the 325iX during my hunt for a project car (AWD was a requirement). The parts pricing made VW/Audi parts look cheap in many areas. Then I noticed the E30 Bentley manual doesn't cover iX models. Truly a bastard child in BMW's eyes I guess. I wasn't going to take a chance with that overly complicated (compared to 1st gen quattro anyway) transfer case setup they had going....plus the prices of decent ones were a bit out of my budget.... so I got an Audi 4000 quattro instead. Hey its still Bavarian.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*

E36 M3 CSL? What you talkin' bout?


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
Case in point - the "E36" 318Ti. Fun to wring out, unfortunately easy to do. 

The 318ti is an e30. E30 suspension, late e30 318is motor. e30 dash.
I like it for its hatch versatility and I'd love to have a fast one cuz everyone know's they're slow, just like I'd love a boosted VR mk3 cabrio.
I find the e36 325i to be a little too slow to me. I used to work at a bmw shop and to be honest some 328's felt strong enough for me while some felt like 325's. Can't really explain it and they were in good tune and not owned by the type of person to chip them or anything....so weird. Anyhow if I ever get an e36 it's gonna be an M or with an M swap. The e36 m3 is such a great all around package and the prices are lower and still falling. 
I think you need an e36 m3 and an e30 is the point of all my posts


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (danny_16v)*









1995 Model. Came in white with red/blue diagonal cheker on hood, colored //M badging and colorful //M stitching on steering wheel and seats. 
It also had the CSL works - lightweight body, etc.. Basically a street legal track car.

_Quote »_In 1995, BMW produced a limited number of lightweight M3's. The factory started with an E36 M3 and then removed practically everything not needed for competition. True to their sporting past, these M3's were dubbed CSL's - for Coupe Sport Light - and they were reminiscent of the famous racing CSL's of the '70s.
The M3 Lightweights were reduced weight vehicles, yet they were fully equipped for the road. They were only made in Alpine White, with colorful Motorsport racing flags on the front and rear. Today, the Lightweights are the rarest of the late model M3's.


http://www.bmwworld.com/models/m3_ltw.htm


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: (Mossman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mossman* »_
The 318ti is an e30. E30 suspension, late e30 318is motor. e30 dash.


Hence the "e36" in quotes.









_Quote »_
I like it for its hatch versatility and I'd love to have a fast one cuz everyone know's they're slow, just like I'd love a boosted VR mk3 cabrio.


Friend has one in Sweden. It's gutless, so he added the supercharger. Its better, but still a dog.


----------



## Illuminated (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (PsyberVW)*


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

This thread is amazing!
Reminds me of the E30 I drive when I go see my mom on the West Coast.
She's offered it to me before....maybe I should pick it up...


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

Uhh...Got me thinking again...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TigerII (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Re: (spaceghost)*

My contribution


----------



## Illuminated (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TigerII)*

^ mmmm nice M








rest: http://www.e30tech.com/forum/v...eed35
clean e30 w/air ride on daytons
















rest: http://www.e30tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44369


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Illuminated)*

recent shot


----------



## fire6-27 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (fahrfrumlosin)*

Here's mine.
Photo is from the PO. I bought it in NH and drove it out to CO.


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Illuminated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Illuminated* »_^ mmmm nice M


















I'm in LOVE... I think I need an E30 Vert... or 36... or 46...
and i dont care if they flex, its effen RAD.


_Modified by Mr. Joe at 1:17 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mr. Joe)*









Same as the one I saw here?


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Der Audidude)*

This one is for sale in Seattle right now:

















_Quote, originally posted by *From The Description* »_
Engine: The engine in this e30 is a hand built 2.8L "stroker" engine. No expense spared, and the single highest specific output NA m20 I am aware of in the country. The engine is properly tuned with Unichip engine management, and with the HFM conversion and lightweight flywheel it really does feverishly rip to redline gear after gear. Idle is slightly lumpy, but is still quite steady and perfectly suitable for use on the street. 

http://www.m-carsseattle.com/c...325IS


----------



## psnolazy (Jan 21, 2005)

'highest specific output NA m20"..what are the tq/hp figures? does anyone know?


----------



## Mossman (Sep 7, 2003)

I was blinding oncoming traffic with my HID's and got flashed like once a night on average, so I aimed the headlights on my e30 vert a couple of days ago, thought I'd show you guys the play by play.
Before:








parts needed:
OEM E30 M3 springs
SSR Comps
15mm spacers
fender roller
After:


----------



## Illuminated (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mossman)*









































rest :
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...95426


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87 VW GTI* »_Someone buy mine.









what a hot car!


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (BUJonathan)*








Took her out to Waterfest last weekend


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Der Audidude)*

This one is sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_









..and this ain't too bad either








Pics from http://www.e30.de/ of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ycdeo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Orjan)*

I mother-****ing love god-damn E30 wagons. Designed by Satan himself, I say!

<3








<3


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ycdeo)*

^^
that's an E34 M5 touring.


----------



## ycdeo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TheMadChigga)*

Get that stick out yo ass. OK, I just love Wagons, I don't care what model it is, wagon=sex.


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

how have i never seen this thread before
subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit:
x
_Quote, originally posted by *Illuminated* »_ 
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...95426










bimmer forums won't lemme access that thread, did it get holed or somethin


_Modified by vwcool at 11:34 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ycdeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ycdeo* »_Get that stick out yo ass. OK, I just love Wagons, I don't care what model it is, wagon=sex.

jeesh, I didn't know there are angry Accord drivers, using foul phrase and all that ish, what is bothering you? tell us my man, tell us a story.
and that bf.com thread is in offtopic, its only for registered members.


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

You guys were talking about the e36 vs. e30 a little while back, so I just wanted to share my new aquisition! 








I am so in love with this car!


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TheMadChigga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMadChigga* »_
jeesh, I didn't know there are angry Accord drivers, using foul phrase and all that ish, what is bothering you? tell us my man, tell us a story.
and that bf.com thread is in offtopic, its only for registered members.

i am a registered member lol


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

great thread


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Pic of mine just because everyone should have one...


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (g_man)*

bump because i <3 this thread


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (inwoo)*

















I just bought this, I plan to unpimp it a little, adjust the coilovers up some, different wheels with no stretch. It was done right, low mileage, near flawless inside and out.


----------



## dired (Mar 2, 2005)

thats skidmark's old car ^, get a magnet and see if it sticks anywhere.








selling mine: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3511433


----------



## ARINUTS (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: (dired)*

BWAAHAHAHAHAHA
I feel bad for you badb5, that car was the furthest thing from mint & you should have seen the donuts skidmark (andre) used to do in the park. I'm sure there are pics or vids of it floating around somewhere. Does it still have the stock 121 HP eta engine? All Show and no go?


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (ARINUTS)*

So it's had some history and been restored - so what?
What ever he did to it didn't seem to hurt it. It runs strong for stock, no issues. The body was done right by whoever did it, magnets stick all over it







. Everything lines up, great panel gaps, well done. 
It checked out just fine mechanically by a master BMW mechanic. No evidence of a bad accident, it all checked out.
The price was right and I plan on doing an E36 S52 swap into it, this is just a starting point
I mainly bought it for the body already being done, whoever he had do the interior did a decent job, even though the front seats will be upgraded at some point. It's a solid E30 despite it's past....
All I have to deal with is upgrading the mechanicals and a little suspension work and upgrade the brakes.



















_Modified by badb5 at 3:26 PM 10-27-2007_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

thats a great looking interior!


----------



## dired (Mar 2, 2005)

no offense man, but i've seen that car in person, looks aren't everything.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (dired)*

It's all good - it's a 325es, it's slow, for now...
I'm glad I don't have to deal with the body or interior.
I have an LSD lined up for it, looking for a good S52 with transmission, they aren't that expensive. I have 2 friends that are great at E30 engine swaps. Not sure what I'm doing about brakes at this point. 


_Modified by badb5 at 12:58 PM 10-28-2007_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (badb5)*

i need an E30!!! i hate/love this thread


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Check these E30 M3 Cabrios out from another thread:


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (g_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g_man* »_Pic of mine just because everyone should have one...










wow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love it! 
this is one of the coolest threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (Toiletcar)*

I'm so hooked on E30's it's scary....


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_I'm so hooked on E30's it's scary....

same here they are my all time favorite car. I just cant wait till I find an M3 for the right price.


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (giantrobot9000)*


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (giantrobot9000)*

bringing this back for an update...
















































New mods since last shoot: rear apron, exhaust, repainted front spoiler, hood seals and bumper seal.
-- DavidV


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

really nice. Not to often you see a hard top eather. Was it hard to find it?


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (E30Cab)*

Is that Euro-spec? Or have you added all that stuff?
Regardless, nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*

Thanka for the kind words. The car is originally a U.S. spec '92 model, and I have slowly been converting everything over. The top came from a wrecked car in L.A. that was going to the crusher. I convinced the owner to part with the top before the car was crushed, and even factoring the cost of having the headliner redone and finding all the mounting hardware for it, it was a smokin' deal. 
Pics of the work in progress can be found here: 
http://davidv.smugmug.com/gall...90113
And the most recent photo shoot here:
http://davidv.smugmug.com/gall...90113
-- DavidV


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (E30Cab)*

nice.. must of gotten it for a good price.. If i ever get a vert thats going to be something i have to keep an eye out for.


----------



## xjzhx (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

i want an e30 m3 so so so bad... (sigh) too bad i'm sure they're hard as hell to find.


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_It's all good - it's a 325es, it's slow, for now...
I have an LSD lined up for it,

All S-package E30s had an LSD from factory. Save your pennies.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (giantrobot9000)*

IMO, as far as looks go, its been all down hill for most of BMW since the E30.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

this thread lives on








wow, 20k posts ago. memories
I miss my E30


_Modified by Chapel at 12:05 AM 11-24-2007_


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's mine... Not much to look at, and missing the front and rear valances in this shot.


----------



## GT_Who (Mar 20, 2006)

What are the 'verts like to drive? Wet noodle like most '80's drop tops, or are they a bit more rigid? I want a fun second car, and I adore convertibles as long as they don't drive like ****e.


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

My E30 is so much fun to drive. It puts a smile on my face every time I get in it on a sunny day with the top down. I find the handling is excellent even though it's heavier than the coupe/sedan version. The M42 engine lightens things up in front, so that certainly helps in balancing out the weight distribution (vs. the inline-6s). I should also add that the stock pedal setup is perfect for heel-and-toe and it's very, very hard _not_ to take those corners without heel-and-toeing simply because it's so well set up for you!
Before I got mine, I knew I wanted one and I looked quite a while for it. Although it's far from being done, it's been an amazing 2nd car so far and definitely one that won't break the bank.











_Modified by woofster at 2:47 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## bora.the.explora (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (thebigmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thebigmacd* »_
All S-package E30s had an LSD from factory. Save your pennies.

not true.


----------



## phonic (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Black20th)*

he he he that's my car.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (bora.the.explora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bora.the.explora* »_
not true.

true.. and its actually hard to find one with an lsd.


----------



## 2.4 20V (Apr 30, 2007)

I need a 325i 4 door shadow line with M-tech and 9x16" Borbet A's
something like this:


----------



## captaingomes (Nov 28, 2002)

This thread needs to disappear before more people spend money on E30's like I did! However, maybe it will help with resale value


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (bora.the.explora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bora.the.explora* »_
not true.

completely and totally true actually...
ALL iS and eS cars had LSDs from the factory... however some you might find now may NOT due to people raiding them
in fact, I've seen S-pumpkins (it's got a BIG S on the diff) in non-iS and non-eS cars from the FACTORY on the build sheet.
It's a pretty strong diff too!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (captaingomes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captaingomes* »_However, maybe it will help with resale value









Mine appreciated in value
bought for $3000
sold for $4100 with more miles.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


----------



## captaingomes (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
Mine appreciated in value
bought for $3000
sold for $4100 with more miles.









Bastard! Well I paid top dollar for mine, so I'm really hoping they go up in value in the next few years, especially for clean examples. I plan on hanging on to mine for a long time though!


----------



## haris (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (Mossman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mossman* »_
The 318ti is an e30. E30 suspension, late e30 318is motor. e30 dash.
I like it for its hatch versatility and I'd love to have a fast one cuz everyone know's they're slow, just like I'd love a boosted VR mk3 cabrio.
I find the e36 325i to be a little too slow to me. I used to work at a bmw shop and to be honest some 328's felt strong enough for me while some felt like 325's. Can't really explain it and they were in good tune and not owned by the type of person to chip them or anything....so weird. Anyhow if I ever get an e36 it's gonna be an M or with an M swap. The e36 m3 is such a great all around package and the prices are lower and still falling. 
I think you need an e36 m3 and an e30 is the point of all my posts

i know someone who threw an e36 motor into a 318ti and a crazy suspension. its monstrous


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (haris)*

E36 engines drop right in to E30's. A Z3 MCoupe is based in large part on an E30. I'm about to put an MCoupe steering rack in both my E30's 2.7 turns lock to lock. 
Here are my two:
88 M3 slightly under 75,000 miles:
































91 318ic with 61,000 pampered miles:



















































_Modified by badb5 at 4:06 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (badb5)*

I had to bump this, the thread that got me really interested in e30's...


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (badb5)*


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
completely and totally true actually...
ALL iS and eS cars had LSDs from the factory... however some you might find now may NOT due to people raiding them
in fact, I've seen S-pumpkins (it's got a BIG S on the diff) in non-iS and non-eS cars from the FACTORY on the build sheet.
It's a pretty strong diff too!


Actually all 325is cars came with an LSD. On 318is cars the LSD was an option. 
One of my coworkers, who knows more about BMWs than any person I have ever met, has a 1991 318is without an LSD (or a sunroof, which is rare).


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (Grinch337)*









WOW Just WOW


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_








WOW Just WOW 

x2! 
want one.
do any of these ever come up for sale anymore?








for a decent price even?


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (andlf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andlf* »_
x2! 
want one.
do any of these ever come up for sale anymore?








for a decent price even?

Yup.
Define decent. If you're lucky, you'll find some low priced ones but you'll have to be quick. Typically, an average condition M3 goes for the low to mid teens.
http://www.s14.net and your local BMWCCA are good sources for enthusiast owned cars. Craigslist is a good spot to find ones for low prices


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_
Yup.
Define decent. If you're lucky, you'll find some low priced ones but you'll have to be quick. Typically, an average condition M3 goes for the low to mid teens.


I've heard of the "15k rule." Either you spend 15k outright, or you spend the difference in your purchase price and 15k sorting out the car you bought.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Grinch337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinch337* »_
I've heard of the "15k rule." Either you spend 15k outright, or you spend the difference in your purchase price and 15k sorting out the car you bought. 

Yup, it's been discussed lately on the different M3 boards if that rule amount should be raised or not. It seems to still hold true for the most part though. 
From what I've observed over the years:
$9k and under - potential track car or parts car. Usually has a totaled title.
$9k-15. These seem to be the ones that follow the "$15k rule" the most, though I've seen several 15-16k cars that still need work.
$15-20 These are your well cared for, better then average cars. Should need no work or very little.
$20k- 45 Very low miles, original, mint etc etc. These are garage queens. The $45k car was known as the "bubble car"


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (phonic)*

there is still relevance in this thread!
















M52 swap with Porsche Design 90s (Murdered out?)








Same car with different, doper ass wheels (TH Monos)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Grinch337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinch337* »_

Actually all 325is cars came with an LSD. On 318is cars the LSD was an option. 
One of my coworkers, who knows more about BMWs than any person I have ever met, has a 1991 318is without an LSD (or a sunroof, which is rare). 

and it's definitely not just a 318i? 
I always forget the M40 powered 318s...


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_E36 engines drop right in to E30's. A Z3 MCoupe is based in large part on an E30. I'm about to put an MCoupe steering rack in both my E30's 2.7 turns lock to lock. 


iirc the non M z3s have even faster racks.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_t








Same car with different, doper ass wheels (TH Monos)


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (BTM)*

I'd love to round out my E30 stable with a touring.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (badb5)*

I saw a red E30 M3 Cabrio yesterday. Made me remember this thread.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

















JESUS!!!


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Numbersix)*

nice


----------



## udfong1213 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (udfong1213)*

those wheels are amazing.. are those borbets??
i'll throw mine in here for a bump..
















it will see many changes this year tho..


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if e30tech.com is the most involved e30 forum?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_I saw a red E30 M3 Cabrio yesterday. Made me remember this thread.









an M3 CABRIO!!! i wonder if it was a real on or a rep. 
and to BuBuJoe there is also
R3Vlimited
and you can check out 
bimmer forums too


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (BoBoJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoBoJoe* »_Does anyone know if e30tech.com is the most involved e30 forum?

i like r3vlimited better.. a little faster moving it seems.. they both seem to be filled pretty much all the same people tho anyways..lol


----------



## zurus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (vwkid23)*

manuel gay


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (zurus)*

This thread always makes me want an E30......


----------



## 610EUROs (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*

this thread makes me glad i own an e30. more pictures !


----------



## thomatt12 (Mar 11, 2008)

The E30 is simply a classic... I want to have me one...
__________________
BMW M3 Parts | BMW M5 Parts


----------



## noznab (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (thomatt12)*


----------



## ErykTheRead (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (noznab)*

My car will never be sexy like these.
Then again, I didn't buy it to be sexy...








http://www.youtube.com/v/1Y_mseo5jDM&hl
-E


_Modified by ErykTheRead at 6:39 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

So: I've tried the search but it just doesn't work very well.
I have a real bad jonesing for an e30.
I'm a buy something good and take care of it if your going to buy it at all guy.
I'm going to end up spending about 5k on a car (the first I'll have bought myself actually).
It will be my daily driver though I'm a student living right on campus so it will see light use, with the exception of an occasional 200mile or so trip home and back.
I've got no problem doing oil changes and the like but I don't have many/any tools or actual mechanical experience if something big comes up. However, given tools and instructions I would have no problem digging in. 
Do you guys think I could swing an e30?
If so, does anyone know of a good example for sale around the Kansas City area?


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Robstr)*

Because of this thread I sold my VW and now own an E30, thanks guys
















and for those who think they know, my 318is did NOT come with an LSD from the factory!


_Modified by trb02jtta at 9:05 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

updated pics of my 1988 E30 sedan, just threw the rieger lip on there:


----------



## Cptn. SenseofDirection (Oct 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those red seats are awesome!


----------



## Johnny-M- (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (zachtube)*

Hi i just read some stuff on this forum that really helped me decide 100% in buying a 318is E30 over an AE86. I was leaning towards the e30 as i am a bmw fan, but now I'm sure. What i would like to ask you is what rims are those two e30s (wagon and cabrio) wearing. They look great on the e30 even though they're small (must be 16s right ?) so that way the handling won't be affected. What's the brand ? Great thread guys. E30 Power!
ps i'm talking about those in the end of this page http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8


_Modified by Johnny-M- at 7:39 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Johnny-M-)*

wow,
I couldn't find this thread at all
I searched 'car lounge' for threads created by 'chapel' and searched the following terms with NO SUCCESS:
You
Need
E30
thread
NO RESULTS
I eventually searched TCL for EVERY THREAD I EVER CREATED and there it was


----------



## loserondacruisecontrol (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Chapel)*

And thus my signature.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*









I need*ed* an e30.


----------



## GT Blahbeans (Feb 19, 2008)

I want one. =(


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Johnny-M-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny-M-* »_Hi i just read some stuff on this forum that really helped me decide 100% in buying a 318is E30 over an AE86. I was leaning towards the e30 as i am a bmw fan, but now I'm sure. What i would like to ask you is what rims are those two e30s (wagon and cabrio) wearing. They look great on the e30 even though they're small (must be 16s right ?) so that way the handling won't be affected. What's the brand ? Great thread guys. E30 Power!
ps i'm talking about those in the end of this page http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8

_Modified by Johnny-M- at 7:39 AM 6-23-2008_

Those seem to be Keskin KT1's

I'm currently planning a part out of my vr6 turbo to build funds for an e30.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

Sweet - isn't it?


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (Orjan)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

bump for awesomeness


----------



## whtvr (May 24, 2006)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*









_Modified by whtvr at 10:01 PM 9-6-2008_


_Modified by whtvr at 10:04 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I want another E30 badly...


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*

I ****ing love E30s, my next car will definitely be one


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

i can't believe how old this thread is. actually i can, these cars are the best. i just wish the OP would've used a different pic. that convertible kinda sucks.


----------



## Sail2948 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (borapumpkin)*

my car...


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Let's get some new flicks for this thread!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dj br3ndo)*


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)

I rebuilt the wheels so here are more pics...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Black20th)*

Prodrive M3 at 1000 Lakes Rally, Finland, back in 1988, driven by Ari Vatanen.



























_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 8:10 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

^^^ Great shots!
What the fluck is this?! E30 shooting brake?


----------



## ndc (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*

A couple friends and I put a couple hundred miles on mine on Friday, on the central PA backroads.




_Modified by ndc at 4:27 PM 10-21-2008_


_Modified by ndc at 4:28 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

oh, i want this one in the bay!
So clean!
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/887645311.html


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (WagonHatch)*

bump


----------



## canadanbacon (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (WagonHatch)*

























thanks to this thread i finally got one.


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (canadanbacon)*

i still want one







hopefully my next place will accommodate more than one car


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (geoffp)*

bump it up son!


----------



## blau (Jan 16, 2007)

Scratch that itch.


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (blau)*

e30 FTW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Vwgeist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwgeist* »_e30 FTW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Great now I want a e30.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vwgeist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwgeist* »_e30 FTW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BRB, gotta go take care of this boner real quick.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

















Updated pictures with BBS Moda Sports, and Eibach/bilstien sups.


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (monoaural)*


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WagonHatch)*


----------



## Storz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*

May not be as hot as a lot of the car posted on here, but here are a couple pics of 'before' and 'after' on an E30 I restored last year. Super fun car, sort of wish I still had it...


----------



## chrisvette49 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Storz)*

*ndc *was kind enough to let me experience the awesomeness a few weeks ago


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I'm here. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Storz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storz* »_May not be as hot as a lot of the car posted on here, but here are a couple pics of 'before' and 'after' on an E30 I restored last year. Super fun car, sort of wish I still had it...


nice restoration


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (geoffp)*


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*

how hard are m3 flares to find? Are there any companies that make good reproductions?


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*

Mine
























Delphin on Cardinal = Awesome


----------



## hatchmatteson (Oct 16, 2008)

i really do...
i really do need one of those


----------



## Grinch337 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (dannyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannyc* »_how hard are m3 flares to find? Are there any companies that make good reproductions?

Im sure someone on here will be able to explain it in more detail than I can, but essentially a normal E30 can't be made to look like an M3. Only one set of fenders can be made to fit the car (either the front or the rear). The other set can only be made to fit with heavy modifications. Also, the normal cars and the M3 share hardly any body panels, so getting your normal car to look like an M3 is pretty much impossible.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re:*

ok so i finally got one...








e30s are so played.


----------



## Joe Amato (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mister MK4)*

I also just bought on just like the one above (325is) but in red..







And I love it!


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Hope I haven't posted these already:


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WagonHatch)*

I'll add a few e30's...











































































































































































_Modified by Rob. at 7:41 AM 12-25-2008_


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*e30*


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: e30 (Rob.)*

Screw mustangs, an e30 is the RWD cure for my Golf! Cheaper than a damned fox-body anyways...


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (richardsc)*

I was looking on Google for a pic that I have saved on my wife's computer, but I couldn't find it. But in the meantime, enjoy a different e30 on widened steelies. He said he bought them from a MKI rabbit owner. The Black wheels are 16 x 8 and ones with the chrome lip are 15 x 8. The only other thing I know about them is that I love them.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

damn! now i need an E30.


----------



## phaedrus711 (Jan 21, 2004)

damn this thread again! I've been saving my money and living debt-free for many months, and now this thread comes back to haunt me...
let the craigslist, bmw forum, ebay, autotrader, and random magazine stalking begin!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (phaedrus711)*

WIN WIN WIN.. so much win


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (phaedrus711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaedrus711* »_
let the craigslist, bmw forum, ebay, autotrader, and random magazine stalking begin!

Don't forget to check the classifieds on r3vlimited and e30tech! Usually a nice motor swap or two to be found.








edit:
Son of a bitch, I shouldn't have followed my own advice. 
Here is his thread title: FS/FT: super clean 1991 E30 M52/S52 cams, OBD1, E46 M3 6MT, lots more!
































Asking 13,500 and the pics don't do what he has into it justice. Go find it yourself if you are reading the thread in May 09.

_Modified by ModelCitizen at 5:22 AM 5-13-2009_


_Modified by ModelCitizen at 5:24 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: e30 (BattleRabbit)*

Dunno if these are repost (not sifting through all the pages...)


----------



## Dbrumz32 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: e30 (Capt.Dreadz)*


----------



## 2k1wolfster (Jun 3, 2003)

Some more beautiful E30 in this thread!


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: e30 (Rob.)*

sold mine today and could NOT be happier!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: e30 (stacman)*

What body kit is on the light blue one with the nice interior on pg 3?
Also, what body kit is on the light gray one on pg 4?
They both kind of look like AVR5 side skirts and front, but the rear bumper looks different... 
http://www.beckerelectronics.c....html


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Storz)*

Europameister Edition (148 made)








M3 Cabrio (786 made)








M3 Johnny Cecotto Edition (480 made)








M3 Roberto Ravaglia Edition (25 made for UK only. Same as Cecotto Ed. except RHD)








M3 Sport Evolution III (600 made) These were 90k new at the time & biggest factory HP M3 made (240hp vs the Evo 2's 215hp)


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: e30 (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Dunno if these are repost (not sifting through all the pages...)










Oh yeah, gotta love that.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: e30 (TheFrank)*


----------



## RS-Karl (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: e30 (badb5)*

So much reminiscing, when I see all those E30s! It was my first
(used) car and first of four BMWs! Love the E30s!
Had a Delphin Grey metallic 89 Coupe, bare-bones with no options: 
-> an "RS lightweight", really! 1070 kilos, no power-steering, no AC, 
no power windows... But a whopping 170 horses and lots of torque in
a really light car!
I've always wanted an (E30) M3, with a 6 cylinder engine!...
Keep it coming!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: e30 (RS-Karl)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Oh hai E30 M3 with M5 V10 and E90 suspension. how you doin?
http://www.s14.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28437
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2929437


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Oh hai E30 M3 with M5 V10 and E90 suspension. how you doin?
http://www.s14.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28437
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2929437

















that made my morning- so perfect


----------



## bagoly14 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ironmule)*

What body kit is on the light blue one with the nice interior on pg 3?
Also, what body kit is on the light gray one on pg 4?
They blue one kind of look like AVR5 side skirts and front, but the rear bumper looks different... 
My last post got completely over-run by pictures...








but it's ok, they were nice pics


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

strange... this thread doesn't show up on my watched topics anymore


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bagoly14)*


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (captaingomes)*


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Oh hai E30 M3 with M5 V10 and E90 suspension. how you doin?
http://www.s14.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28437
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2929437

















Hellz Yeah!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (coop)*

6 years later, this thread is still relevant.
This was my 13,000th post... and now... wtf happened?


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_6 years later, this thread is still relevant.
This was my 13,000th post... and now... wtf happened?

What surprises me is that a lot of the links are still active. Best thread ever in the history of TCL.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I know. most of those friggin photos still work too


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

just wanted to get into the e30 thread on page 30


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I have been working on the only m3 I can afford.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

Yall have made E30 values rise 30% with this thread


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Oh hai E30 M3 with M5 V10 and E90 suspension. how you doin?
http://www.s14.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28437
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2929437

Just when I had halfway convinced myself that I didn't absolutely have to have an E30... something like this comes along


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_6 years later, this thread is still relevant.
This was my 13,000th post... and now... wtf happened?

I never realized this post was 6 y.o.!


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Hufeisen)*

Yeah, this thread is an oldie but goodie. I'm on my 2nd E30 by now.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mr K)*

^^^








love the color and the wheels


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (capsaicin)*

my very first car was a '86 325 i bought for $500 back in '99. if i had to to do all over again, i would still have that car today.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_Yall have made E30 values rise 30% with this thread









yep







sold my E30 for about 35% more than I paid for it


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Mr K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr K* »_









This pics shows me how much i want a big tail light E30


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

small tail lights are good with euro bumpers though.


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Chapel)*

I previously posted this, but if anyone really needs an e30 - a really nice one - mine is now for sale (details in the link at the bottom):

































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475217
-- DavidV


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Mr K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr K* »_Yeah, this thread is an oldie but goodie. I'm on my 2nd E30 by now.









DO WANT. Alpina Wheels?


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_









If I threatened your life unless you give me those seats, what would you say?








Very well done, man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (Archaeopteryx)*


_Quote »_If I threatened your life unless you give me those seats, what would you say?

I'd say "Sucka! Should have demanded the door cards and coin insert too!"








-- DavidV


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_
I'd say "Sucka! Should have demanded the door cards and coin insert too!"








-- DavidV








*taking notes and buying ticket to Menlo Park, CA*


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_I previously posted this, but if anyone really needs an e30 - a really nice one - mine is now for sale (details in the link at the bottom):

































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475217
-- DavidV









Your E30 cab is the cleanest and most tastefully modded example in North America. WELL worth what you're asking for it. I have $10k in my stock 91 example. 
E30's like this make me do irrational things - damn you!


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_










Wow, I love how the headlight wipers and black headlights look (e codes?) together! It's so mechanical and sinister. Reminds me of Darth Vader, or a spider (the way the dual headlamps look). Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_
Wow, I love how the headlight wipers and black headlights look (e codes?) together! It's so mechanical and sinister. Reminds me of Darth Vader, or a spider (the way the dual headlamps look). Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









This car has so many nice little details - single windshield wiper conversion, euro bumper strips (no side markers), black kidney trim, Euro grill, fog light option on a 318, third brake light delete from the trunk, rear headrests - so much win and so tempting.




_Modified by badb5 at 9:12 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (E30Cab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30Cab* »_
I'd say "Sucka! Should have demanded the door cards and coin insert too!"








-- DavidV









Thorough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (fbobberts)*

Took mine for a spin first time in a month and then scraped off the sound deadening material for the next 2 hours. A couple lbs lighter again


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The 'you need an E30' thread (ToledoTDi)*

Stålert's E30


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

E30 with S62 swap


----------



## canadanbacon (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (freedomgli)*

god damn it, this thread always pops up at the worst times. i miss my e30 so much.


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (sg207ptg)*








oh my f#[email protected] godd!!!








i just unloaded a years worth of baby goo.
id sell my and everyones souls for that truck!
calling lucifer.
have i got a deal for you.
_Quote, originally posted by *sg207ptg* »_Some more...


----------



## bptblaze (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (GoDDSTOPPER)*

Best thread EVER.


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: (bptblaze)*

that e30 truck looks pretty damn sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Do my eyes deceive me, or is that motorcycle sponsored by Penthouse magazine?


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lethbridge_man)*

if i pick up a beater next summer itll def be an e30. whats the deal with 318is and 325is and lsd? there was something about how many didnt have any a bunch of pages back, which are made with the lsd? i was under the impression that all the is models were until i saw that post.
oh. and something cool:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## canadanbacon (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*

lsd was an option on the 318is so some of them will have it and some wont, im not sure about the 325, im sure someone else will chime in though.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A million apologies if reposts:


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## 610EUROs (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (giulianot)*

owner of the above car should be shot.


----------



## Tri Star (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.strictlyeta.net/articles.html


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (phonic)*

bump to life


----------



## JY VPI (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

ZOMBIE THREAD


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (freedomgli)*

well, my old hooptie cant compete with any of these nice ones, miss mine...


----------



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of Pete Housakos Turbo E30 M3 from Chicago? CAC Motorsports?
It was on the mancow TV show with Turd in the passenger seat...


----------



## Sail2948 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (Soze.K)*

For Sale:
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...44541


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (canadanbacon)*

this thread makes me happy that I daily drive an E30!


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mob my audi)*

Sorry, I had to kill one to get mine back on the road:


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mister MK4)*

Not this damn thread again.
*Clicks on Ebay Motors bookmark*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

since 2003 and kicking


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (canadanbacon)*









MORE HERE
http://www.m3-e30.at/m3-fahrze...d=481


----------



## euroldskl (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (phonic)*

not sure if its been added already but








so clean and simple


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (lightsandsirens)*

what a weak engine... 121 hp.


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (giulianot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giulianot* »_










wasn't that on kijiji not too long ago?


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: (buttman226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_what a weak engine... 121 hp. 

M10 4-cyl is around 121hp
M20 5-cyl is at 175hp. More than the almighty 12v vr6!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

E30 was fitted with M10 straight-4 and M20 straight-6 engines. The 316 used a 1766 cc M10 fed by a carburettor and producing only 90 PS (66 kW; 89 hp), but this allowed BMW to offer a cheap, entry-level car in the range. The 318i had the same M10 engine, but with Jetronic fuel injection, pushing power to 105 PS (77 kW; 104 hp) and improving fuel economy. Finally, the 320i (2.0 L M20 with 125 PS (92 kW; 123 hp)) and 323i (2.3 L M20 with 143 PS (105 kW; 141 hp)) completed the range. Later, in 1985, a 2.5 L version of the M20 boosted the power of the top model to 170 PS (125 kW; 168 hp), replacing the old 323i.
Europe and North America received an economy version called the 325e (the e stands for the Greek letter eta, signifying efficiency). Strangely enough, the engine was the largest available in the chassis, aside from the rare South African version which was available with the 3.3 L M30. The 2.7 L had a longer stroke than the 2.5 L, with a more restrictive head, four cam bearings instead of seven (less internal friction), and softer valve springs. This resulted in 121 hp (90 kW; 123 PS). In 1987, the E30 was revised. The revision contained two significant changes in the engine department. First, the M20 straight-6 engines changed from Bosch Jetronic to Bosch Motronic. This boosted the 320i to 129 PS (95 kW; 127 hp) and the 325i to 171 PS (126 kW; 169 hp), all the while improving the economy. The M10 was replaced by the new, belt-driven cam M40 which also incorporated Motronic injection. The new 318i now had 115 PS (85 kW; 113 hp) and was noticeably smoother than the old version. A new engine had been developed, a chain-driven cam 4 cylinder M42 1.8 L DOHC 16 V engine creating the 318is in 1989. This is the most modern engine built to the E30 (this engine has been later used in early 318i E36s).
The 316 was replaced by a 316i, which used a 1600 cc version of the M40, producing 102 PS (75 kW; 101 hp). Not quite as torquey as the 90 PS (66 kW; 89 hp) 1766 cc M10 it replaced, it nevertheless offered superior performance. In some markets, like South Africa, the old M10-powered 316 continued a lot longer, gaining the new bumpers of the other models. In South Africa, The 316i was released in 1991.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B...30%29


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (om617952)*

Classic thread from waaayy back..
I'll have to put up some pics soon.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (canadanbacon)*

Spa 1992 
Thierry Tassin and Marc Duez


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rob.)*


----------



## rightcoastbiased (Jan 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























scoot scoot


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rightcoastbiased)*

wow.. that has to be my fav. big bumper e30. nice work!


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mister MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mister MK4* »_wow.. that has to be my fav. big bumper e30. nice work!

Those are euro bumpers actually, but your right that looks great!


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwmichael)*

God damn it. Not this thread again.
This thread is the bane of my savings account.
It has directly resulted in the purchase of an e30, an e21, and a 2002.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

f this thread. f it right where it eats.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rightcoastbiased)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rightcoastbiased* »_










lovely car. I'm not a fan of the "French" highbeams, (Especially with a D europlate)








But the car looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (canadanbacon)*


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I've never seen that before, had to google it. Who else but Baur would remove the roof of a perfectly good coupe, and add their own again









_Quote »_
E30 Baur Kohl Coupe...
A project with Bauer and Bmw Dealer Kohl From Aachen. Only 4 were made. 1 320i and 3 325i`s. The whereabouts of the 3 cars that are left are still known. Two are owned by Bauer TC club members, one by the BMW 3-er club. One of them, a red 325i was owned by a Bauer TC clubmember, but was lost in a fire. 
 

_Modified by Insomniax at 12:49 PM 1/25/2010_


_Modified by Insomniax at 12:50 PM 1/25/2010_


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

So what you're telling me is I need an E30.


----------



## Blackheat68 (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwkDODWIb_o
Insane


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Blackheat68)*

i may get bashed for this, so bring it if you must. but i have a serious question:
at this point, do you REALLY want to get into an E30? i mean seriously, at this point, they all must be getting pretty rough. 
i know when i had my "clean" 85 325E it had rattles galore, seats falling apart, "check control" ECU fried out and sending more blinking lights than a xmas tree, wobbly, kinda slow, cracked dashboard, rust around sunroof, falling headliner, bad motor mounts, coolant leak, and a TON of little things were needed to keep it on the road. and when i owned mine, it was in 2000-2001! that was a long time ago. the only saving grace was that there is a junkyard a mile away with at least 20 of them to pick over for parts. 
so for those that own them, isn't it a whole lot of work? 
don't get me wrong, i still love the style to death and often when looking at this thread i am tempted to take the plunge again, but my memories of ownership seem to outweigh the lust for another. 




_Modified by scoTT la rock at 7:06 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_i may get bashed for this, so bring it if you must. but i have a serious question:
at this point, do you REALLY want to get into an E30? i mean seriously, at this point, they all must be getting pretty rough. 
i know when i had my "clean" 85 325E it had rattles galore, seats falling apart, "check control" ECU fried out and sending more blinking lights than a xmas tree, wobbly, kinda slow, cracked dashboard, rust around sunroof, falling headliner, bad motor mounts, coolant leak, and a TON of little things were needed to keep it on the road. and when i owned mine, it was in 2000-2001! that was a long time ago. the only saving grace was that there is a junkyard a mile away with at least 20 of them to pick over for parts. 
so for those that own them, isn't it a whole lot of work? 
don't get me wrong, i still love the style to death and often when looking at this thread i am tempted to take the plunge again, but my memories of ownership seem to outweigh the lust for another. 
_Modified by scoTT la rock at 7:06 PM 1-28-2010_

E30s are definitely getting harder and harder to find in good shape. Generally they're reliable cars considering their age though. But I know what you mean... Mine is a low mileage (95k) Texas car that's been halfway decently cared for. Despite that, it seeps oil here and there, it rattles, the fuel pump conked out last winter... and so on.
Luckily parts are still decently affordable.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_

Luckily parts are still decently affordable.

well true, again what made it okay for me was the 20+ junkyard cars i had to get parts from, and my daily life and learning on the oldschool BMWE30.net site (RIP)


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (Tri Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri Star* »_










Ah man. A buddy of mine owns this car now. Way to remind me how jealous I am again.
There's so much more to it than meets the eye.


----------



## rightcoastbiased (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (BUJonathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUJonathan* »_
E30s are definitely getting harder and harder to find in good shape. Generally they're reliable cars considering their age though. But I know what you mean... Mine is a low mileage (95k) Texas car that's been halfway decently cared for. Despite that, it seeps oil here and there, it rattles, the fuel pump conked out last winter... and so on.
Luckily parts are still decently affordable.

We have almost the same car. 86 325es as a weekend car. My car is drives super solid. Bad things are like climate control lights don't work, weeps oil and power steering fluid and requires some minor repairs (replacing wheel bearings and such). BMW paint holds up fantasticly and I have very little corrosion (southern car). This is my first eta and it feels very stout. It'll get sideways much faster than my 91' 318iS. Its rolling a catback, markd tune, 3.25lsd and 240k.

_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_There's so much more to it than meets the eye.

Exactly. Much more than a small boxy rwd 6 cylinder with junkyards of parts. There are 4 at one local yard here. I need to go get another relay.
I'm a whore for my e30. 


_Modified by rightcoastbiased at 8:21 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (rightcoastbiased)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rightcoastbiased* »_
Exactly. Much more than a small boxy rwd 6 cylinder with junkyards of parts. There are 4 at one local yard here. I need to go get another relay.

_Modified by rightcoastbiased at 8:21 PM 1-30-2010_

The mod list my friend sent me:
91 318is:
-Mint cloth Recaro interior/headliner
-Non-Sunroof, lightest version of all e30s
-Ground Control Coilovers/Koni SA adj shocks
-Complete E30 M3 5lug conversion with aluminum control arms
-M3 Complete Brakes 
-16x8" BBS RS with Dunlop Direzza 215/45
-S/S brake-lines
-e28 wheel bearings
-AKG sub-frame and trail arm bushings
-4.10 LSD
-Mark D Chip
-oem IS side-skirts
-smoothed front/rear bumpers
-Mtech II steering wheel
-euro plate tub
-13 button obc conversion
-Map light mirror
-E36 M3 steering rack
-Power steering delete
-Vert front sway-bar and rear ix sway-bar
-Sparco Motorsports Solid Tower Bar
-resrayed in original Swartz
-euro smileys with euro grill, passenger headlight is cracked but works fine
-BBS rear spoiler


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Some updated pictures of mine: 
























It now has almost 60k miles on it.


----------



## rightcoastbiased (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_
The mod list my friend sent me:
91 318is:
-Mint cloth Recaro interior/headliner
-Non-Sunroof, lightest version of all e30s
-Ground Control Coilovers/Koni SA adj shocks
-Complete E30 M3 5lug conversion with aluminum control arms
-M3 Complete Brakes 
-16x8" BBS RS with Dunlop Direzza 215/45
-S/S brake-lines
-e28 wheel bearings
-AKG sub-frame and trail arm bushings
-4.10 LSD
-Mark D Chip
-oem IS side-skirts
-smoothed front/rear bumpers
-Mtech II steering wheel
-euro plate tub
-13 button obc conversion
-Map light mirror
-E36 M3 steering rack
-Power steering delete
-Vert front sway-bar and rear ix sway-bar
-Sparco Motorsports Solid Tower Bar
-resrayed in original Swartz
-euro smileys with euro grill, passenger headlight is cracked but works fine
-BBS rear spoiler


Sex. My first e30 was a 91 318iS. Someone knew exactly what they were doing. Very tasteful list. I hope to accomplish the rest of that list.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_My short e30 story: (cool story Hansel!)

All of the bushings are definitely shot, and the diff is a tad noisy from the previous owner running the fluid low. The suspension has all the original components and the dampers are in suprisingly good shape for being original. 
*Once you replace all the bushings, you'll be so far into the car you will never want to sell it. Rear trailing arm bushings, Subframe bushings and control arm bushings could all be replaced.*
The engine will be kept to original specifications in order to keep it reliable, keep costs down, keep diagnostics simple and spend more time enjoying it. As it is now with 186k miles on it, it moves nicely! I really think that the people that want to do S50 and S52 swaps are sick individuals. I find the M20 to be fast enough and perfectly suited to the car when in proper tune. 
*S50/S52 engines will go for $2000-2500 more than a M50/M52. Keep that M20 alive as long as you can while sourcing your M50/s50 swap parts. *
As for buying an old neglected German car:
I expected gremlins and nightmares but the car has been 100% reliable for me in the couple thousand miles I have put it through. The car is suprisingly solid where it counts, in the chassis and bodywork, The quality of the interior doesnt match the rest of the car, but I am not complaining, Having the complete opposite would be much worse. The car is much easier to work on than anticipated, though jobs require more time than I would expect due to removing items that are in the way, in order to access the items of interest. All of the little issues the car had when I bought it were simple and cheap to resolve.
The car is a complete joy to drive, I cannot imagine how great it is going to be with the 4.10 LSD, H&R sport suspension kit, new bushings, and new tires. *I will never sell this thing!*
*Exactly! Jeez, if you get through the TLC, you may fall in love. The suspension and diff will make the car even more of a go cart. I'm on 450/650lb groundcontrols and the car rides better than my m roadster on bilstein pss coils.*

_Modified by Sagaris at 7:53 PM 1-30-2010_

Previous owner saying goodbye.










_Modified by rightcoastbiased at 1:32 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (rightcoastbiased)*

Bump to keep this out of the archives, and in my watched topics.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (rightcoastbiased)*

Bump to keep this out of the archives, and in my watched topics.


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (pfunkn87)*

Alright...you guys got me. This thread and every other time I saw a pic of an E30 online, combined with loving them before anyways built up my need for one until I pulled the trigger.
Last July I bought an '87 325e from a girl about my age for $600. Needed a clutch (when I bought it the pedal was on the floor, so I assumed it just needed a slave cylinder). I figured I'd buy it, throw a few hundred bucks at it, get it on the road and drive it till something broke. WRONG.
After lifting it up and finding out it needed more than I thought, combined with me wanting to do it right and not drive a busted ass car around waiting for something to fail and leave me stranded, I've spend ~$1200 on it (would have been closer to $4000 for someone without the discounts I get at work), and most free weekends over the past 6 months getting it back together. I still haven't driven it more than a few miles at at time, maybe 50 total in six months, mostly test drives after repairs (both stickers were out, afraid to get pulled over and raped by the law). 
The only thing that hurts worse than seeing awesome E30s everywhere and wanting one is owning one you don't drive, seeing it every day at work, knowing you've dumped money into it and still don't drive it, and waiting for the next paycheck do put more into it, hoping that the next round of parts will be the last for awhile. It never is.
I still think (oh God I hope) it'll be worth it once I start driving it every day. I just got it insured, and after I replace the distributor cap/rotor/wires hopefully my misfire will be gone, and I can go get it inspected/registered and start enjoying it.
[edit: added a pic]












_Modified by SleeperPrelude at 12:37 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (SleeperPrelude)*

Ok.. need an bumper education on E30's. Or at least someone to fill in the gaps...
These are US Late Plastics I know...








These are late Plastics with Euro trim (hence the no side markers)








What are these? They look like late euro plastics but they lack the black trim and the recess doesn't look like it's supposed to have additional trim.


----------



## z3frog (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (Foxtrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foxtrot* »_Ok.. need an bumper education on E30's. Or at least someone to fill in the gaps...
What are these? They look like late euro plastics but they lack the black trim and the recess doesn't look like it's supposed to have additional trim.










I think that's the M-tech II body kit?


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (z3frog)*

















Mine


_Modified by MattyBoom at 10:41 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*

This thread has singlehandedly increased the used market values of E30s over the past 7 years


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Also:

_Quote, originally posted by *vw_golf_vw* »_mmmmmmmmm.....congrats on *13,000*...

lol


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I need an E30 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyBoom* »_










Lovely! More?


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I took these in the 1980s, the Alpina and M3 at the British Motor Show in 1988 and the other at a dealership at about the same time.





_Modified by DarrenW at 10:17 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*













_Modified by DarrenW at 10:24 PM 3-19-2010_


_Modified by DarrenW at 10:25 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DarrenW)*

mein!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (quicknotfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_mein!










I love the early models......


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*

E30's are the shizz


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I started looking yesterday and bought one this morning, yay!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I started looking yesterday and bought one this morning, yay!!!!

sweet!
What year, kind, color????
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*









now that I own an E30 and know more of the facts about different models, I agree about totally digging the older models more.
I've become partial to the M10 (Formula 1 heritage!) and it's capable of around 170-180 n/a HP with a semi-aggressive build. I'm keepin it!
oh and if you have an older model, tuck your DBs!!!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
sweet!
What year, kind, color????
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


86 ES








Cleaned her up a lot today, reds aren't even accurate in that pic








Runs and drives just fine. I'm eligible for antique plates next year, yay!
It's so freakin' hard to find a decent on these days, thanks TCL!







Ask me how much I paid for her, really ask!


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Ask me how much I paid for her, really ask!










So, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I think I overpaid /sarcasm
$1000


----------



## z3frog (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarrenW* »_


This photo breaks my heart


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Is there a buying guide this this generation somewhere on the internet? What is the forum of choice for this model?
What to look for...ect ect ect.
I ask because its a car that: 
Both I and the wife like
Can fit our budget
More practical then my current car, but still fun to drive
Base model should be cheap to insure. Not sure about the M...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (KeiCar)*

Yeah, just google, there's a few "buying guides", but they might not be complete.
Most are like carfax it and look for visible rust, but it depends on what you are looking for. I was initially looking for an (almost) rust free chassis, and I found mine in exceptional condition. Rebuilt by a professor that got it after sitting for 8 years from the original owner, then the prior owners that put babies in it (lots of animal crackers in the seat cracks). Looking for a 20+ year old car is just that!
I'd also research the common problems before hunting for one. Mine didn't have the heater fan working. Got to it and doused it with PB Blaster, and it was freed up with minimal force after an hour.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*










_Quote, originally posted by *z3frog* »_
This photo breaks my heart










More so because of the euro hitch!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
More so because of the euro hitch!

Super popular add-on in GB.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*

This thread is over 6.5 years old and has over 286K views. Impressive, even for the CL. One more of my last E30 for posterity.










_Modified by Mr K at 2:00 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So, E30 wagons can only be had outside of the US?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh hai guys. this is my e30. :-D
still got a long way to go. have some cool surprises in store!


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: (norcal505)*

More pics...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_So, E30 wagons can only be had outside of the US?

There's one in Washington state, I believe brought through the Canadian underground railroad.
Nice car.
Edit..
You'll have to wait normally 2 more years for the "25 year" rule....



_Modified by Sepp at 7:17 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (KeiCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeiCar* »_Is there a buying guide this this generation somewhere on the internet? What is the forum of choice for this model?
What to look for...ect ect ect.
I ask because its a car that: 
Both I and the wife like
Can fit our budget
More practical then my current car, but still fun to drive
Base model should be cheap to insure. Not sure about the M...

I would say http://www.r3vlimited.com is a good place to get some good info on the cars.
But be warned! The place can be a bit rough. A thick skin is an asset on that site. 
The best car of choice for you depends on what you want.
Do you want a 4 door? or a coupe?
Manual trans, or an auto?
Do you want to go kinda fast, or not so fast?
Do you have a preference for 4 cylinders? or 6 pots?
Do you like cars (older models) with chrome bits on them?, or the newer models with the plastic covered bumpers?
Insurance IS cheap on these cars, until you get an ///M.
Fantastic examples of E30's can be found for 5-7K.
A decent ///M will run you twice that $$,$$$.$$


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Fantastic examples of E30's can be found for 5-7K.
A decent ///M will run you *about 4-5 times* that $$,$$$.$$


I did a little research on ///M's last week and quickly stopped when I saw what decent ones were going for!


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

So much e30 pron! Some really great wheel ideas in here too. Really partial to 5 spokes, especially those fat fives with dish. Yum







I know they're 4x100, what offset do e30's generally take? I despise my bottlecaps, they are the ugliest wheels ever, and I want something prettier for my summer toy.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*

hold on to your tits...
I found some pictures of some Sport EVO's....
bloody fookin 'ell these are beautiful cars.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I don't care if this is a repost.
It deserves it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxacVRF7i1A


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Sepp)*

that man is really fast


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Flavo Cadillac)*

exactly.
He's one heck of a driver.
Talk about running an M3 at 10/10th's!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Ahhh it's always a treat to see this thread pop up every so often! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Walt Thizzney (Jan 15, 2009)

my mom's friend got an 1989 325e for free with only 70,000km on it.


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

That was a fantastic video. Thanks for posting that! 
I need to get some updated pics of mine in here


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (BlackSpeed66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackSpeed66* »_That was a fantastic video. Thanks for posting that! 
I need to get some updated pics of mine in here









Glad you like it!
I watch it over, and over again.
It sounds great with headphones. That's one angry little S14.
Post up some pics!
Keep this thread alive!


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
There's one in Washington state, I believe brought through the Canadian underground railroad.
Nice car.
If you can find a touring 1985, or older, you can import it from overseas legally into the US.
It's usually more expensive than what the car is worth. But you'd have a euro car! 
3-7K for a decent touring.
2-3k for shipping/paperwork.


How are you going to find a 1985 Touring ... they only started making them in 1987!
There was one in NY, in Buffalo to be specific, that was owned by a guy that Ive met before. I also had a 318i Touring 1990 that got sold to a guy from Boston. He came here and drove it home. He said that it was ultra easy to get it titled in the US! He even made it into Performance BMW Readers Rides after dropping about 10gs into it.
How thankful I am of the 15 yr exemption in Canada ...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TopSpeed)*

thank you.
Corrected./Noted.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TopSpeed* »_

How thankful I am of the 15 yr exemption in Canada ...


What is this extension you speak of?
I'm looking at bringing in a '91 vw from Kanada, and all they need in my state is the most recent registration and a bill of sale.


----------



## dlusion (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: (Sepp)*

For every E30 lover, there are haters..








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngbun3HizIY


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
What is this extension you speak of?
I'm looking at bringing in a '91 vw from Kanada, and all they need in my state is the most recent registration and a bill of sale.

It's looking like it's going to possibly end soon...but ohh well...
There's a 15 year mark for bringing in cars that were not originally brought into North America. (I.E. R32 skyline, Golf Rallye Etc etc.etc.
So in Canada, you can import for the most part, any car that was built on, or before 1995.
In the states we have to wait for a car to turn 25 years old, before we have the option to import it (without spending mondo mondo bucks)...or to have it other than a "show" car.
You can do some research.
If a car was imported originally into the states, it's not (normally) a big deal to bring the SAME model in from Canada.
There were some "grey market" cars brought in in the '80's...and that's another story.


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Sepp)*


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

^ sex


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

after this thread I had to go looking for e30's, on Craigslist found only two M3's in all Nor Cal 12 and 16K


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr K* »_This thread is over 6.5 years old and has over 286K views. Impressive, even for the CL. One more of my last E30 for posterity.









Is this a Certified Epic Thread™ yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *RENOG* »_after this thread I had to go looking for e30's, on Craigslist found only two M3's in all Nor Cal 12 and 16K

I love hearing this.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RENOG* »_after this thread I had to go looking for e30's, on Craigslist found only two M3's in all Nor Cal 12 and 16K



E30's in general or M's?
I found a nice E30 in less than 24 hours in Arkansas (for a grand







). You are in SFO, so you probably have much more metal to look at!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

aside from patting my own back I haven't actually contributed to this thread in a while... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
























































































and here's my friend Joey's car currently under construction:
http://joeysm3.com/








Previously a fully built S14... now a fully built S50 (Euro)


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I love this thread.


----------



## boriksh (Dec 14, 2009)

how about my brothers e30 bmw with e30 trailer (bimmer in a half)


































































































































_Modified by boriksh at 9:56 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (boriksh)*

^^^
that rules so hard... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*

awesome


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Looks like your brother is local to me. He should come to the blowneuros gtg. I would like to drool to the car in person.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

your brother is awesome


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
E30's in general or M's?
I found a nice E30 in less than 24 hours in Arkansas (for a grand







). You are in SFO, so you probably have much more metal to look at!


M's only the two. 86-88 maybe four or so between 1-6K.
89-91 E30 absolutely Zero. Looked in the whole LA area even and its even more scarce theres not a single 325 past 1988. Only two a 86 and 87. Not a single M3 in LA, well until I saw this 89 today in Burbank and lost my mind














then the price and I lost my mind again $29,800




























I'll never have an e30 M3. Someone need to post the picture of this super clean M3 here I can't do it here at work.
http://losangeles.craigslist.o....html
*SIGH*
_Modified by RENOG at 3:30 PM 3-24-2010_

_Modified by RENOG at 3:31 PM 3-24-2010_

_Modified by RENOG at 3:31 PM 3-24-2010_


_Modified by RENOG at 3:35 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I remember when they were "cheap". Then TCL started discussing E30's, and the rest is history


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (MKII GTI)*


----------



## konstantinople (Apr 20, 2010)

recent victim of the thread. got one yesterday.  what an awesome car to drive.


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

I was afraid of the E30 until I worked on one. I was pleasantly surprised how it was put together and how little drama was required to replace components. Now that they are within the no emissions test age window in metro Atlanta I am tempted to pick one up.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Its so hard to find a nice clean e30 around here I want a 90-91 soo bad.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

Fitted the Ronal Turbo Phase 1s


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if reposts


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

ATTN: people on dialysis, I will give you a kidney if you have an e30 touring for trade in the states.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## trigtm (Mar 20, 2006)

konstantinople said:


> recent victim of the thread. got one yesterday.  what an awesome car to drive.


QFT - I myself am a victim of this thread.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

syntrix said:


> I remember when they were "cheap". Then TCL started discussing E30's, and the rest is history


Just did a quick autotrader search and couldn't believe the price on E30 M3's. They are more than E36 and E46's with half the miles


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

trigtm said:


> QFT - I myself am a victim of this thread.


serial killer. 

glad someone bumped this thread. I gave up looking for it


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

i dont know a damn thing about E30's but heres my friends and i think its pretty bad ass


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

^ DIW


----------



## wobbie (Jun 22, 2010)

hey thats my car lol
ill thow up some more pics


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

lol.
what's with all the tennis balls?


----------



## wobbie (Jun 22, 2010)

i kept hitting my head getting out and the one on the back is to be jdm like all the cool kids with their air fresheners hanging off their tow hooks.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

The cheetah/leopard stuff is a little out of place but other than that nice car :thumbup:


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a cheap car with fantastic steering feel, preferably Euro and preferably RWD.

Is the E30 the ticket or what?


----------



## SimonWagen (Oct 18, 2008)

.... so clean..


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

some E30 Picnic 2010


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wife's winter car. '88 325iX with 105,000 on the original clutch. What's it worth?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

VDUBber91 said:


> I'm looking for a cheap car with fantastic steering feel, preferably Euro and preferably RWD.
> 
> Is the E30 the ticket or what?


It's one option... a six-cylinder E34 would work too... or a 944/924S.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

AKADriver said:


> It's one option... a six-cylinder E34 would work too... or a 944/924S.


The only thing about the 924/944 that scares me away is the clutch and having to eventually replace it. I've been told the transaxle is a huge and timely pain in the ass to work with. How true is that?


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

VDUBber91 said:


> The only thing about the 924/944 that scares me away is the clutch and having to eventually replace it. I've been told the transaxle is a huge and timely pain in the ass to work with. How true is that?


It's true, but it doesn't come up very often. In my experience, the clutch lasts about 100k miles; you don't see people racking up monster miles on 20 year old cars these days.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

This needs to come back. I'll do so with pictures of my E30's. 










Bought it just like this for $500























































Registered it a week before I totaled it. I hit a Lexus head on, on the track. We were both going about 40. But I got another!










$400


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

ok Ill play...

my new toy, 1990 325is (pre detailing)


** edited to remove the big pictures... see updated pics below...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

325is! Nice cars. Congrats.

More pics, after the detail please.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*325is post exterior detail*

after detail...



































Shes immaculate with all 5 euroweaves (full size spare) in good condition. tan leather sport interior is also equally good...

popouts and ellipsoids are on their way


----------



## wobbie (Jun 22, 2010)

*got some new paint*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

2035cc16v said:


> after detail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Neither of these are particularly special but I saw them in Germany this week so I guess they are relevant 


White BMW E30 in Garmisch by retromotoring, on Flickr



Blue BMW E30 3-Series by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

How about a "You need an E30 AGAIN" thread... I miss my 318is


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

Take a look at this E30 Pickup. I don't recall if it has been posted before.









Item #150481883618 on German eBay.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

I saw this earlier, unusual to see a convertible with a hard top!


BMW E30 3 Series Convertible with Hard Top by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Hardtops are rare and depending on condition, can range from $800 to $1,500. BMW even has factory roof rack attachments for it!


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

Unit01 said:


> This needs to come back. I'll do so with pictures of my E30's.


what's the sticker on the hood about? it's relevant to my interests


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

svantevid said:


> what's the sticker on the hood about? it's relevant to my interests


Millennium Falcon


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

be back later to post some vids of my buddy matts street driven 4G63 powered e30 coupe (10.7 qtr mile)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

geoffp said:


>


Wheel and tire specs por favor?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hufeisen said:


> Hardtops are rare and depending on condition, can range from $800 to $1,500. BMW even has factory roof rack attachments for it!


Not 'round these parts!

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/1922746136.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

This thread is only good for reminding me how badly my e30 needs new paint.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

cleaned up my e30 yesterday...


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

thats the only way to have a black e30... cardinal interior....get the rest of it


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

2035cc16v said:


> thats the only way to have a black e30... cardinal interior....get the rest of it


Nah. Alpina works too. 










-- DavidV


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm thinking my e46 m3 needs a garagemate.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

E30Cab said:


> Nah. Alpina works too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


point taken


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

geoffp said:


>



^ SO clean/sick


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

A buddy of mines
not the usual... 4G63 powered. 10 second street car


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm guessing E30's are really fun to drive.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish we had cheap and abundant E30s here. What some of you guys find for $500 would be $2,000+ here.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

you should see the prices up here then... I check frequently and people are asking ridiculous amounts for an e30 thats a pile


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

Bumping this thread because it inspired my sickness, and showing off my new toy


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

trb02jtta said:


> Bumping this thread because it inspired my sickness


x2 this thread is bad for your wallet.


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

Was bad for mine as well... I friggin love my E30 droptop, rattles and battery eating and all.


----------



## Funfgang (Nov 28, 2010)

Gotta bump and throw in my own while I'm a it.


----------



## rekowsky (Jan 1, 2011)

*my e30 from Poland*


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

Well I think I've finally come to terms with my E30, I've had it for 5 years now and I just don't think its going to be worth the money to get all the bodywork done and a motor swap. I'm going to keep it for another year or so out here in Hawaii. I'll put it up for sale then, I still have a MINI S for fun and I think I'm going to purchase a Jeep Wrangler once the E30 is gone. Until then I'm going to enjoy it. Sorry for the rant...here's some pictures


















The E30 on a cross country drive (taken in Kansas):









More recent shot in Hawaii:


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

geoffp said:


>


What lip is this?


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

There is a 4 door, automatic, 325 IX running around my town, I am AMAZED at how clean this thing is. I left a note on it the other day with my number, saying to call me when they decide to sell it. They probable added it to the other 2,481 notes other people left on it...


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

Mine.


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

^veddy, veddy nice


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

With an ix you won't need the Jeep anymore Adam.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

finally, i can whore in this thread


----------



## Cuiutz (Jan 31, 2011)

*e30 cabrio*

Hi .. this is my e30 cabrio '93 

Some pictures ..


----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

Cuiutz said:


> Hi .. this is my e30 cabrio '93
> 
> Some pictures ..


 
DUDE, you killed your car. 
get ready for the onslaught.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Cuiutz said:


> Hi .. this is my e30 cabrio '93
> 
> Some pictures ..


 Thanks for only posting crappy thumbnail size images


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

fastjettavrt said:


> DUDE, you killed your car.
> get ready for the onslaught.


 Not in Romania he didn't 



badb5 said:


> Thanks for only posting crappy thumbnail size images


 Click them


----------



## ZDuB12 (Jul 13, 2010)

badb5 said:


> Thanks for only posting crappy thumbnail size images


 click on the pictures......:facepalm:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

ZDuB12 said:


> click on the pictures......:facepalm:


 LOL - No thanks - I like em just the way they are.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Just some more whoring out. sadly, I think I'm going to have to ditch my wonderful e30 in the next 6 months or so..


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

few recent ones:


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

leegf said:


> few recent ones:


Are those euroweaves?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

trb02jtta said:


> Are those euroweaves?


E34 5-series wheels.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

trb02jtta said:


> Are those euroweaves?





konigwheels said:


> E34 5-series wheels.


e38 7-series wheels.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Photo credit to BluMagic, thanks!


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

mavric_ac said:


> you should see the prices up here then... I check frequently and people are asking ridiculous amounts for an e30 thats a pile


Mavric, there's a real nice sedan in Hamilton in what looks like mint condition. Check Kijiji:$4000.

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...-Sedan-1987-Mint-Condition-W0QQAdIdZ258521848

AAAAAAAAAARGH! this thread is killing me!! I'm picking mine up tonight hopefully. '86 325e. I won't believe it until it happens though


----------



## Tiberius (Sep 2, 2007)

I once had a jetta said:


> Mavric, there's a real nice sedan in Hamilton in what looks like mint condition. Check Kijiji:$4000.
> 
> http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...-Sedan-1987-Mint-Condition-W0QQAdIdZ258521848
> 
> AAAAAAAAAARGH! this thread is killing me!! I'm picking mine up tonight hopefully. '86 325e. I won't believe it until it happens though


The white 325e coupe on kijiji with the hub caps and clean interior in Toronto? Colour me jealous, I was coveting it last night. What a steal that car is.


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

Tiberius said:


> The white 325e coupe on kijiji with the hub caps and clean interior in Toronto? Colour me jealous, I was coveting it last night. What a steal that car is.


No, one right here in London. I'm gonna get some hate because it's Bronzit - haha but I don't care, it's mint!! Pictures later this week


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

Unit01 said:


> What lip is this?


Reiger Infinity


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't need an E30 anymore - pretty much because of this very thread. This car needs nothing other than some different wheels. I have access to some bottlecaps that will look better than these wheels.
How 'bout them diving boards and Bronzit!!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice Score. Bronzit seems to be a love or hate type of color... I like it when kept clean and simple (which these cars look best anyhow).

Mind sharing what you paid for it?

Oh, and a shameless plug because I have mine up for sale (see sig).


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Nice Score. Bronzit seems to be a love or hate type of color... I like it when kept clean and simple (which these cars look best anyhow).


My suspicion is that over time, all BMW paint colors fade to Bronzit, because there are a LOT more Bronzit e30s now than there were in the 80s. I remember a lot of black, white, and red cars, with Delphin Gray being the leader by a mile. I don't think I started seeing Bronzit until about 10 years _after_ production ended.


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Nice Score. Bronzit seems to be a love or hate type of color... I like it when kept clean and simple (which these cars look best anyhow).
> 
> Mind sharing what you paid for it?
> 
> Oh, and a shameless plug because I have mine up for sale (see sig).


Now that it's mine, I have to love it  I paid 3 and a half stacks. Just got it back from the safety and absolutely nothing was needed. It was -23C this morning and it was quiet and smooth - no rattles or clunks. Just gotta do something about those wheels sometime. It'll be safely parked until Spring.


----------



## DrewMeseck (Feb 11, 2008)

just bought an e30. more pics please:thumbup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Was doing some tuning and took a quick vid of my buddies turbo E30...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just went through this whole thread again. Amazingly some of the pics from 8 years ago still work. 

Posting some from my collection that I don't remember seeing in here. 

This one was on sale on Craigslist recently. I should have bought it. Anyone know what the wheels are?


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Just went through this whole thread again. Amazingly some of the pics from 8 years ago still work.
> 
> Posting some from my collection that I don't remember seeing in here.
> 
> This one was on sale on Craigslist recently. I should have bought it. Anyone know what the wheels are?


Tirerack's inhouse brand wheels
Let's see if this link works...
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand

if not, got to tirerack.com and look up TR Motorsports C1 wheels


----------



## Ernie McCracken (Nov 4, 2009)

Are these too valuable to LS swap now?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

Ernie McCracken said:


> Are these too valuable to LS swap now?


too pointless.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

SuperGroove said:


> too pointless.


and why is that?

LS swap is a huge improvement over any of the offerings that came with the e30.


----------



## Ernie McCracken (Nov 4, 2009)

SuperGroove said:


> too pointless.


Don't troll me, bro.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

SuperGroove said:


> too pointless.


My sarcasm meter must be broken.

Vorshlag GRM $2011 Challenge car


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

I love e-30's. They're like the e-30's of BMW's. :laugh:




/sarcasm.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

mavric_ac said:


> and why is that?
> 
> LS swap is a huge improvement over any of the offerings that came with the e30.


What's wrong with staying in house? Do you know how cheap and how much easier it is to get an OBD I M50 or S50 into an E30?

I've been around M50/S50 swapped E30s and know that 240HP in an E30 is ridiculous fun, and docile around town. With air conditioning.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

IronJoe,

Looks great. Are those E38 wheels?


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

M52 turbo with a chiptune is the new hotness.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

SuperGroove said:


> IronJoe,
> 
> Looks great. Are those E38 wheels?


Yessir. They look good and are pretty inexpensive. They're tiding me over until I can find the right set of RSs.

A stationary shot:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^IronJoe..... I hate you.... that is all 

you make me look at things I shouldn't be looking at and thinking thoughts I shouldn't be having....

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/2251796441.html








It's also sporting those Tirerack wheels.

another one FS in the area :banghead:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/2253276411.html

and another...
autotrader

just kill me now.... 
autotrader

I'll probably never own an E30 M3, but will shop for a 325is after the Mk2 Gti is driven into the ground.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

i


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

wow E30 M3 prices are higher than last time I checked. Nice to see these cars getting the recognition, not so nice given that I'd like to purchase one someday.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

This was just posted yesterday over on S14.net. Matte black vinyl wrapped + vinyl decals:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

How much does a full M3 fender kit usually run? I imagine it ain't cheap.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


>



Can someone explain the fenders? Custom? 'Cause they look bad ass.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

they're custom


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> they're custom


They're awesome.:beer:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Dr. Woo said:


> How much does a full M3 fender kit usually run? I imagine it ain't cheap.





crannky said:


> They're awesome.:beer:


:thumbup::laugh: 

indeed


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

unassuming 460whp:


----------



## OGv2siik (Apr 28, 2011)

MKII GTI said:


> e30 wagons own me


x2


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

E30's going for some serious change these days....

$5000
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/2340606704.html

$5449
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2350520213.html

$4749
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/2350498889.html

Maybe those are dealers...

the only one I've seen that's somewhat worth the money
$8000 w/M50 swap
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2348375897.html


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

There are a few in my area for decent prices.

_MUST DRIVE THEM._

Here's an intriguing one:

1991 BMW 318is with S52 motor

I think $10,000 is way too much considering its appearance.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is my e30... Not an 'es - had an 'i engine and manual swapped in.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

The whole 'i' engine or did you do the head swap?


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The whole 'i' engine or did you do the head swap?


Whole engine - I liked the gas mileage of the 'e engine, but I really wanted an 'i and manual.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I love these cars more and more every time I see one. They look so light and nimble. And that wagon is just _badass_.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Hufeisen said:


> Whole engine - I liked the gas mileage of the 'e engine, but I really wanted an 'i and manual.


If you've got the e engine still lying around, you should consider the i head and ecu with the e bottom end, its the cheap way to get a nice little stroker in there.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Just went through this whole thread again. Amazingly some of the pics from 8 years ago still work.


I know. This thread makes ke feel old though. I made it to drive the price up on e30s so I could sell mine at a profit. EIGHT YEARS AGO! 

The market price hasn't declined since. Yeah, bitches.

Also to celebrate my 13000th post. 34000 posts ago


----------



## Rawrzies (Feb 13, 2008)

I was just thinking about junking my E30 today, what are the odds of this thread being bumped on the same day:banghead:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawrzies said:


> I was just thinking about junking my E30 today, what are the odds of this thread being bumped on the same day:banghead:


you believe in fate? :laugh:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

I _need _an E30


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

Harpoon said:


> I wish we had cheap and abundant E30s here. What some of you guys find for $500 would be $2,000+ here.


I assumed you lived in the northwest. You have the same jacked up E30 price disease in Connecticut?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

leegf said:


> finally, i can whore in this thread


I want one just like this. Very nice looking car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I rarely whore out...


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^your whoring out is justified


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nicely played! :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks to you both. Honestly. :beer:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

damn I love E30 M3's


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


Much as I love the M3 - I would happily take the mk4 RS Turbo sat in front of it... looks almost exactly the same as the one I had when I was 19....
Rear spoiler gives it away as a post 1989.5 model. Mine was an 87'


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Uk in NY said:


> Much as I love the M3 - I would happily take the mk4 RS Turbo sat in front of it... looks almost exactly the same as the one I had when I was 19....
> Rear spoiler gives it away as a post 1989.5 model. Mine was an 87'


In the words of the late, great Bertie Fisher... " The M3 was like a bigger Escort..."


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Beautiful ///M Sepp! I really like the red bumper strips on that color, don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

Sepp said:


> Thanks to you both. Honestly. :beer:


Nice! How was dealing with Enthusiast Auto (guessing based on the backdrop)?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

IronJoe said:


> Beautiful ///M Sepp! I really like the red bumper strips on that color, don't think I've seen that before.


Thanks! I'm really digging the way your M has come along!! :thumbup::thumbup:

and yes, some of us DS folks go the red strip route to emulate the SE cars that were black....it kinda pulls it off nicely...to me, the regular DS cars (that never officially came with the stripe) look a bit monochromatic.
I'm currently shaving the side markers to clean it up a bit...the reflectors are pretty large...

not to steer too far off topic, I did actually have blue strips for about 30 minuets....it looked better in my head than on the car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

epbrown said:


> Nice! How was dealing with Enthusiast Auto (guessing based on the backdrop)?


Actually, this is a movie theater in town..nice big wall for a back drop!

I'm not even sure where E/A is? Oregon?


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

Sepp said:


> I'm currently shaving the side markers to clean it up a bit...the reflectors are pretty large...


Are you removing the front plate support ribs on the bumper as well? I like how clean the bumpers look without them or the markers. It's on my to-do list with the repaint...some day


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^ maybe someday..lot's of projects going on, that one will be nice..but a low priority.

....that does look a hell of a lot better....


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

...and pics.

Something about a black SE......leaves me weak at the knees....

Schwing!


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Jet Black sport evo... timetofap.jpg.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## nykwhy (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

NicholasJay said:


> I want one just like this. Very nice looking car.


thank you!

a few more:




























/whore


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I can honestly say I've been looking at E30 325i sedans lately and been asking some people if they'd want to trade for my S6


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Now my wife says she wants an e30 project... has to be a red manual coupe. Hoo boy.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

Saw a red on black coupe (though it had tan carpet ) on CL....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

cramer said:


> Saw a red on black coupe (though it had tan carpet ) on CL....


so black seats and/or door cards? if so, then it probably had tan seats/cards at one point -- these parts are quickly/easily interchangeable


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

leegf said:


> so black seats and/or door cards? if so, then it probably had tan seats/cards at one point -- these parts are quickly/easily interchangeable


I know that. 

The  was for why you'd leave the carpet tan. Either dye it or replace it :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

That looks incredible. 


Now I'm surfing classifieds for a set of RSs. Thanks and DIAF Phunkshon.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

here is mine in her current state:


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

E30 by projectPhoto™, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

I love M3's as much as anyone, but does anyone have pix of nicely modded 325's? Especially convertibles. Need inspiration :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

matty_peppers said:


> here is mine in her current state:


beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Sepp said:


> beautiful :thumbup:


Diving Boards FTW!


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

On eBay in Arizona right now: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...1694447?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e63b300ef

Not mine, but would love to use it as a project build!

dc


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Hufeisen said:


> Diving Boards FTW!


Thanks for the love! I pulled off the fogs and cleaned up the bumpers this weekend, I didn't need that fog light riff-raff taking away from the diving board glory.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Second E30 I've destroyed.


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Mine*

Here's my daily driver. Hope to have it doubling up on track duty this summer, as well as being the hauler up to the mountains!
See more of it on my flickr,
http://www.flickr.com/photos/norcal505/sets/72157624230547093/


































and my new trays for the summer


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Impromptu photoshoot with my M3 and Karlorado's 325is.


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

matty_peppers said:


> here is mine in her current state:


 Very classy and clean. I dig :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


Gaah as much as I hate 99% of aftermarket taillamps, Startecs have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


^beautiful!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Churras said:


>


awesome.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Alpina E30 love.


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Cool.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm headed to the E30 picnic this weekend.....I'll be posting up major porn upon my return.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, here is an e30 I just painted in F3.


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

Spotted a nice looking E30 M3 on the Nürburgring a few weeks ago...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*some non-m3 love*

i love the e30 m3, but even *i* am tired of looking at them! there is more to the e30 than the m3, although not many seem to realize. i think few cars have ever looked this good as a (pick one) coupe, sedan, touring, convertible.

random images i've been saving for future reference. most are cars from r3vlimited.com.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I too am more of a fan of the regular E30 than the M3. The M is neat and I'm sure is great to drive but the straight six and simple lines of the big tail light E30's are more enticing to me. 

Love your blog, BTW. Been following it for a while now. I knew it was run by a TCL member just wasnt sure who. :thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Big tail light plastic bumper E30's are my favorite next to the M3. I like the lines of a plastic bumper cabrio with a hardtop most of all. I want to strip the vinyl off my 91 hardtop vert and paint it like this one. Mine is black as well.










I'd kill for an M Tech body kit like this one.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I too am more of a fan of the regular E30 than the M3. The M is neat and I'm sure is great to drive but the straight six and simple lines of the big tail light E30's are more enticing to me.
> 
> Love your blog, BTW. Been following it for a while now. I knew it was run by a TCL member just wasnt sure who. :thumbup:


thanks! much appreciated :beer:


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Efff the carlounge. Every time I post my e30 for sale or offer for a trade, you guys bump this with a page of goodness. Now, to get to that build again...


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

I miss my old one


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

My last one.


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)

My 92 Vert


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Death Trap said:


>


those wheels = baller status


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

E30's 

helping people cross streets since 1982


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mavric_ac said:


> E30's
> 
> helping people cross streets since 1982


cool -- where is this from?

looks like it could also be an e21, btw.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Went to some get-togethers (Wanderwagens and Sigfest) - some pictures.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


More of the Maroon M3 with BBS RK's?


----------



## Sealobo (Nov 4, 2001)

this picture is kinda handy.


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

This thread was convincing. Sold my Jeep a few months back for something easier on fuel and ended up with a 91 318is :laugh:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sealobo said:


> this picture is kinda handy.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome thread !


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


Nice!


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

My brother's old 325is. I'm now on the hunt for one of my own before they all disappear like the 240SX did a few years back.


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

I need one so baaad.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

passing an F430 on track


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I am seriously considering trying to find one of these to drive while working on the Heckflosse. Tell me about the 4-cyl models' fuel economy...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Rukh said:


> I am seriously considering trying to find one of these to drive while working on the Heckflosse. Tell me about the 4-cyl models' fuel economy...


The purpose of this thread isn't to discuss E30 merits, features or specs of various models.

This thread simply celebrates the pure awesomeness that is the E30:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/07/17/car-life-gt-gt-the-road-to-seattle-pt-1.aspx

nice read with pics


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

choochoo said:


> http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/07/17/car-life-gt-gt-the-road-to-seattle-pt-1.aspx
> 
> nice read with pics












Nice indeed


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry, I guess I should change my post to something that contributes to the thread more, such as, "OMG I want one so BAAAAD!"


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Rukh said:


> I am seriously considering trying to find one of these to drive while working on the Heckflosse. Tell me about the 4-cyl models' fuel economy...



You can discuss anything you want, just add a pretty picture!
It depends on which 4 cylinder! 8 valve (M10,) was pretty good on mileage...but pretty slow.


I have no idea what engine this VVV car has btw. :laugh:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

DasKomet said:


> mmmmm. i _do_ need an E30.....


This one caught my eye as well :thumbup::thumbup:

:heart:


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

I am picking mine up in 9 hours. Very excited. :laugh:


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

The M10 is fun as hell to run ... let her go furious and it's fun besides going hellllllllla slow!

I :heart: mine.




























http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g150/olympusrally/rainie****imaldub/ten.jpg


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

My Dad had an 82 E21 320i. Sister had an 89 E30 320i. 

(Sigh)...One of these days BMW E30 you'll be mine, one of these days...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

It is illegal to post in this thread without an E30 pic DAMMIT! :laugh:

Here's a rare E30 - in Europe, 2 door touring.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

My day started at 5 a.m. Well worth it. :laugh:




























Pictured with my awesome brother who lent his tow vehicle and my godson who already loves it (along with the 911, Jetta TDI wagon, MKIV GTi, and Miata that belong to my bro).


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^ Looks good - are the bumpers tucked?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Sepp said:


> You can discuss anything you want, just add a pretty picture!


OK then, how about >1100? If you've posted pics in the last 40 pages of this thread, they've been saved for posterity here: e30


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

badb5 said:


> ^^^^ Looks good - are the bumpers tucked?


Yep, bumpers are already tucked. Didn't know what that expression meant before today.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

can't wait to work on mine


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Rukh said:


> OK then, how about >1100? If you've posted pics in the last 40 pages of this thread, they've been saved for posterity here: e30


OMGOMGOMG! On this one I wouldn't even need the bucket seats, DTM tips or the adjustable rear wing. The grey color and those wheels make it a bit less DTM racecar style.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

badb5 said:


>



i have a raging hard-on now


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Now for something - - - different


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mine:


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's my ride at a photo shoot my friend did.





















Not my M5...








http://deepsouthphoto.smugmug.com/Cars/Car-Event/17978894_7KMGV2#1377122320_8kGCdDW


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

If you're going to post in the E30 thread at least show photos with a car in them...


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Phunkshon said:


>


Rear lights completely ruin this car.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^ Agreed


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

my friends e30, might not be your cup of tea, but i love it


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

JorgenP said:


> Rear lights completely ruin this car.


Easy to remove.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

Dammit. This thread has me double checking current finances. Evil.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Sepp said:


>


now there's something you don't see every day! South African 333I, around 200 or so made :thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

butterface said:


> Dammit. This thread has me double checking current finances. Evil.


----------



## pie pants (Nov 9, 2002)

Found this today in my ongoing search for an E30...
http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/2509900568.html

1988 325i 'vert
It's an auto, or else I would consider it.










136k miles
Needs new driveshaft u-joints
located in Southeastern Ohio, ~45mins outside of Columbus.


----------



## lostininglewood (Feb 22, 2011)

*touring*

I have my 89 touring that's looking for a new home. Need space so I can start on my next mini on the lift in pic 2. 

Some nice e30's in this thread. 

mine, need to put bumpers back on.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Some that I have seen this week:


BMW E30 3 Series Convertible by retromotoring, on Flickr


BMW E30 3 Series Convertible by retromotoring, on Flickr


BMW E30 3 Series Convertible by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Phunkshon said:


>


Interesting wheels. eace:


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

I already adore this car. '87 325is, still needs plenty of work but what a sweetheart of a motor. I really came away from it not wanting to drive my Si for quite some time. 

With the brother's 911: 










Made the 7.5 hour trip back to Rhode Island like a boss: 










Still leaking a bit of oil but we'll get there.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

BMW E30 x CCW LM16 by STM Alliance, on Flickr 

 
BMW E30 x CCW LM16 by STM Alliance, on Flickr 

 
BMW E30 x CCW LM16 by STM Alliance, on Flickr


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Tri Star said:


>


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> This car (IMO) is perfect.


 :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

Anyone can buy an E30, or any car for that matter, that is already built. With help, I'm redoing one for myself. Here's the build thread:

http://www.e30tech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109081

And here is the inspiration:


----------



## Sku96 (Nov 13, 2007)

A couple pics from when I was stationed in Germany a couple months ago, also of the BMW Museum in Munich...Yes that is my 20th too :beer:

Oh yeah I hit a cat going 100k so it bent up the front bumper


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

IMG_1429 by Mylch, on Flickr


----------



## trigtm (Mar 20, 2006)

Just bought another, 91 318iS. It's kind of a beater but CA car means no rust here in the NE!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Awesome! I love those cars.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I think it's an impound lot on the outskirts of Chicago, but I found an E30 cabriolet with black leather seats that I may go inquire about at some point that's been sitting in there for at least a year...

This thread pushes me towards doing so every time I come browse through it!


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

Makes me miss mine:

















Nowhere near as clean as the ones on here, but I still loved it to death

Nick


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

Favourite car I've owned, fortunately still do:


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

The e30 has been rocking no front bumper for a couple months, can't wait to get home and get working on her again.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

so what BMW engine in an e30 would be faster than a N/A Vr6 12v


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


woah!!!! converted M3!

Rare pic.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

A2kameiX1 said:


> so what BMW engine in an e30 would be faster than a N/A Vr6 12v


The M3 (s14 engine) is faster 0-60, than a stock Mk3 GTI vr6.

M3=mid 6 second range, vr6=7 second range....according to google.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

A2kameiX1 said:


> so what BMW engine in an e30 would be faster than a N/A Vr6 12v


I've had an MKIV GTI 12v VR6 and 2 E30s. The VR6 is more powerful with lots more torque.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

Nothing to contribute, other than more E30 porn. I miss my E30.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Recent picture of mine. Also, its for sale!


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Sepp said:


> woah!!!! converted M3!
> 
> Rare pic.


Looks like Hong Kong. Huuuuge tarrifs on non-RHD cars if you want to have them registered in HK.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Mintyy said:


> Looks like Hong Kong. Huuuuge tarrifs on non-RHD cars if you want to have them registered in HK.


And in Australia, all of the M3's have been converted, as LHD cars are not allowed...from what I've been told.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

the black one (actually diamondschwarz) has an s52.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Vlad has his E30 M3 touring almost finished


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^^ Very Nice.....


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Hey guys,
Need to advice/help here. 

I've got the go-ahead from Mrs. NWarty to purchase a 1985 325e from a young man down the street from me. The car has 205K on the clock and apparently has meticulous maintenance records. The body is straight as an arrow but is missing the front and rear bumpers. The interior is fitted with the light beige leather sport seats and in good condition, dash is perfect. Color I think is Montreal Blue? 

The car's price is incredible and something I can't pass up. I've always wanted an E30 BMW since I was a kid in the 1980's. My father owned a 78 320 and sister an 89 E30. 

This will be my project car and something I've always wanted to do. Can someone point me in the right direction to the definitive forum/database for E30 DIY's, engine modding/upkeep? 

What should I know about the 325e?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

danny_16v said:


> Vlad has his E30 M3 touring almost finished


Always love his build threads on bimmerforums. The guy is the man when it comes to e30s.

His old Pcar was sick too.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

NWarty said:


> What should I know about the 325e?


Basically the e models (also known as eta) were an economy version of the 325i. It came with a 2.7L straight six which is low-revving and quite torquey). Not the best starting point for an E30 but there are solutions. The head from a 325i will pretty much bolt on and will give a bout the same power as a 325i but you're probably better off just getting one of the stock 325i blocks. The 325es (sport, not plural) are a bit more desirable because they came with sport seats, LSD, and better looking bumpers and stuff. 

Here's some more info on Eta cars.

http://e30eta.com/

And the best E30 forum you'll probably find is r3vlimited.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I pray at this thread!

What i dont understand is this:

This thread already has over 400,000 views. It seems like this is the only thing crowd of TCL likes.

And all of that 4.0 and Miata bull is just there not to sound racist. 

E30 - German
Miata - Japanese
4.0 - American

There, i know the secret of TCL.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Thank ya sir! :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

NWarty said:


> Thank ya sir! :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

NWarty said:


> Hey guys,
> Need to advice/help here.
> 
> I've got the go-ahead from Mrs. NWarty to purchase a 1985 325e from a young man down the street from me. The car has 205K on the clock and apparently has meticulous maintenance records. The body is straight as an arrow but is missing the front and rear bumpers. The interior is fitted with the light beige leather sport seats and in good condition, dash is perfect. Color I think is Montreal Blue?
> ...


I own a 325e. First thing is, buy a 5-speed. The auto is cruelly slow mated to the open diff. Jump on CL and pick up a limited-slip unit out of an es or is model. That and a chip are about as much power/quickness you will get out of a n/a 2.7l. Obviously, you can get much more involved, but that's the most basic solution when you first realize it's relatively slow. The body may be straight as an arrow, but check for rot. The front jack points are a great place to start looking for it, as well as the trunk and the taillight where water comes down from the trunk. Other than that, keeping on schedule with oil changes / water pump / timing belt will get you a lot of miles out of an e30. I have no regrets with buying an 'e' and love whoring my e30 off. People say its undesirable being a 4-door, big bumper clad 325e, but goddamn. Once you own an e30, it just clicks. I love the thing. 

This was mine the first day I bought it, in high school...










and how she sits as of this summer:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Matty, 
Many thanks to you and MellbergVWfan. 

Yep, the 325e I'm looking at is a 5-speed. Even with my limited knowledge of the 325e, I understand that a chip greatly helps and you confirmed with what I've been reading. 

My first repair will be finding and fitting new bumpers and I need to figure out what parts I'll need to strip off at a PNP or buy online.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

EUROBORA8V said:


> I pray at this thread!
> 
> What i dont understand is this:
> 
> ...


No you don't - one reason this thread has survived/ thrived is we try to keep the blah-blah-blah to a minimum. You can blah-blah-blah as long as you post an E30 pic.

Another reason is the pure awesomeness that is E30 that a Miata or 4.0 can't touch. German, American or Japanese has nothing to do with it at all.

Here's an E30 with a 1,000 plus HP turbo M5 motor:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

arn't the E30 m3's like one of the best drivers' car of all time?


----------



## GunSupplier (Sep 12, 2008)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> arn't the E30 m3's like one of the best drivers' car of all time?


Yeah, they like, totally are!


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> arn't the E30 m3's like one of the best drivers' car of all time?


You're thinking of the E36.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^ L-O-L ^


----------



## letmethink (Aug 25, 2011)

Phunkshon said:


>


 WOW


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

My friend's car



















On bags, has an M50 swap in a shaved bay


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

zaYG said:


> My friend's car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already posted it Ross


----------



## A3VWGOLF (Jun 29, 2001)

very nice ^ :thumbup:

Crappy vid but this is the first time I drove my E30 touring in 2 years. Also the first time since I finished the S52 swap
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v87/HighOnLife/?action=view&current=BMW-dayone.mp4
Just open headers, love it so much


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ulti...ars_Trucks&hash=item3a6a900e04#ht_1434wt_1165


----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

JSilva970 said:


> Already posted it Ross


you didn't post it with RS's though


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

zaYG said:


> you didn't post it with RS's though


this is true


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

this thread makes me scour craigslist all day long 



























Gotta give the IX some action too


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I love IX's!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

thanks to this thread I ended up buying one for my 102 mile commute :laugh: 
come to find out it was super ETA ('88 2.7)  now im going to put on a 325i head (easier than doing a cam/springs swap) and see how quick it would be... so much for slowing down :facepalm:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

ricardo said:


> thanks to this thread I ended up buying one for my 102 mile commute :laugh:
> come to find out it was super ETA ('88 2.7)  now im going to put on a 325i head (easier than doing a cam/springs swap) and see how quick it would be... so much for slowing down :facepalm:


 Does it have the OBC with the average MPGs? My e36 has one and, despite being more powerful than the other car which didn't have one, I drive alot slower so I can break my high score. :laugh:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

EUROBORA8V said:


> I pray at this thread!
> 
> What i dont understand is this:
> 
> ...


 shhhhh... 



badb5 said:


> No you don't - one reason this thread has survived/ thrived is we try to keep the blah-blah-blah to a minimum. You can blah-blah-blah as long as you post an E30 pic.


 This thread single handedly raised the value of E30s in the US


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


 Good news everyone, I've invented a new religion, and this is your new god!


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

i just hate that these cars are getting so expensive now. i've had various opportunities to buy them (10 years or so ago) for nothing. 

1. friend had a mint 91 m3 with 53k- drum roll....... only asked $9,000. 
2. friend had a mint 89 325is with 89k- only asked $2,500. 

did i buy either one????? 

no! 


:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, So I am very familiar with them don't know a whole lot about E30's. I found this one and I am seriously close to pulling the trigger on it. 

What do you think about this car? I want to go check it out tomorrow but wont have the money for it until friday. They are only asking $1100 for the car. 

318i Black Convertible, 1991, 5 speed. RUNS LIKE A CHAMP. Great all around car. Daily driver for 3 years. Been in the family since it was purchased new. 
NEW: Tires (3000 miles of wear)
NEW: Radiator
NEW: Water Pump
NEW: Drive shaft
NEW: Convertible Top (has minor damage to the plastic rear window)


















Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

I am picking up a 1991 325i vert tomorrow! Its in great shape besides the top. Its my best friends parents car and all it needed was a ecu. I bought one off ebay (85 bucks!) put it in and it fired right up. 

Anyone have any experience with putting a top on a e30? I heard it was a pain to do and I can't really find a DIY online on it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Ok, So I am very familiar with them don't know a whole lot about E30's. I found this one and I am seriously close to pulling the trigger on it.
> 
> What do you think about this car? I want to go check it out tomorrow but wont have the money for it until friday. They are only asking $1100 for the car.
> 
> ...


A drop top, with a 5 speed, with new parts, for dirt money? 
Cannot go wrong.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Sepp said:


> A drop top, with a 5 speed, with new parts, for dirt money?
> Cannot go wrong.:thumbup::thumbup:


Heres the sketchy part, I just got off the phone with him. Some good, some bad. 

-Interior is good other than drivers seat bolster
-Tranny feels good and clutch doesn't slip. 
-Used it to travel 5 hours a day to work as a daily
-Started as sister in laws moms car, went to sister in law, then he bought it. 

bad
-Odometer doesnt work (estimates close to 300k)
-the rack and pinion was replaced with a manufacturer default and sometimes leaks and chatters only at 55mph. (said something about the manufacturer will replace (swap) it for free with a new one +$200 for a core??)

Obviously I wont know all the details till I go drive it. I think I can get the car for $800 though. Im going wednesday with cash in hand. He uses it as a daily, but I dont want to be stuck with more than I can chew, but I also can't afford a way more expensive one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Is this going to be a project car? or a DD?
Sounds like a perfect project/car on the side.

A DD...it might need some $$$ thrown at it initaliy.



And customary E30 picture below.


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Heres the sketchy part, I just got off the phone with him. Some good, some bad.
> 
> -Interior is good other than drivers seat bolster
> -Tranny feels good and clutch doesn't slip.
> ...


All those are normal for an E30, the seat bolsters wear quick, odo gears all go bad and you can find plenty of DIYs online. Rack and Pinion replacement can be done with some effort also.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Sepp said:


> Is this going to be a project car? or a DD?
> Sounds like a perfect project/car on the side.
> 
> A DD...it might need some $$$ thrown at it initaliy.


Well its a car I've always wanted and feel like I cant pass up a deal like this. It isn't the best timing for me as a Junior in college being I dont have much money to spend towards it. The way I see it, (or hope I guess) is that I could always turn around and atleast get my money back out of it. 

Pic of what I hope it looks like on wednesday


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Heres the sketchy part, I just got off the phone with him. Some good, some bad..


I called as well...

Did you get the part where he uses it as his "dog car" - it was the only car the dog would fit in.

He sounded honest and and like he kept it somewhat maintained. 

Good luck :beer:


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Hufeisen said:


> I called as well...
> 
> Did you get the part where he uses it as his "dog car" - it was the only car the dog would fit in.
> 
> ...


Yeah I talked to him for a while, I live right by him in the beach area with a big boxer as well. Though the dog most likely wont be in the car much, that part doesn't bother me much for a car this cheap. 

Gotta ask, did you search for it from my post? Were you genuinly interested and changed your mind due to a particular reason? Just wondering, I was very hesitant to post the ad with the fear of someone stealing it from me, but at the same time I wanted as much help in this purchase as possible as its about all the money I have at the moment.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

No, wish I was closer! PM Sent - Good luck :beer:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> I was very hesitant to post the ad with the fear of someone stealing it from me,



This has happened a bit in the past!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Let's get this back on track....


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


Going to pick up a green 325i vert in an hour or so


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Technically speaking, this is an E30


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Picked this up last week.










91 325i vert. New top comes in tuesday.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

Denniswhat said:


> Picked this up last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....meh 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, which means I'm probably on the throne.


----------



## dermeizter (Mar 17, 2009)

Hamster confirms that you need an e30











http://goo.gl/wdp3x


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

Phunkshon said:


>


Great, what are those rims?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackmilk said:


> Great, what are those rims?


I'm pretty sure they are from the E32 7-series.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Br1zzy said:


> ....meh


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Blackmilk said:


> Great, what are those rims?





mellbergVWfan said:


> I'm pretty sure they are from the E32 7-series.


they are actually impul silhouettes :thumbup:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

badb5 said:


>


That looks really nice to me - like a Hot Wheels car IRL.

Came across this post in the Hot Shizz thread, idk if these pics were already posted here so I'll play it safe.

QUOTE: Originally Posted by czapa10


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Might be saving this 87 eta soon:


























Door jams are clean










Little rust in a usual place. Can also see it's last registration. Taken off the road in early 07


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^^ hounds tooth interior!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





And customary pic of E30


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

badb5 said:


>


4 lug?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Chapel said:


> 4 lug?


318:laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Blackmilk said:


> Great, what are those rims?


Impul Silhouettes with the centercaps removed. 

It's a 325e turned IS. Straight piped and sounds wicked. Belongs to a friend of mine. :thumbup:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Sepp said:


> ^^^ hounds tooth interior!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Yup and in good shape too! Only other pic I took that shows the interior...obviously of another door jam


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


Holy hell...that's gorgeous 

The more and more I look...M-tech cabby's might be one of the best looking cars ever.

And, a recent picture of mine, new wheels came in tuesday :beer:









(no I didn't bump the dumpster







)


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

repost?


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Random shot of my dirty car this am


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

We R electric E30 600 HP 0-60 in 3.6


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

badb5 said:


> We R electric E30 600 HP 0-60 in 3.6


I wanna hear what that thing actually sounds like when is sliding around and doing burnouts. Not dubstep.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

Denniswhat said:


> I wanna hear what that thing actually sounds like when is sliding around and doing burnouts. Not dubstep.


I posted one up on FB earlier.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Sold my Corrado to save this from certain death. 

















The guy sprayed the wheels, and the grille white while on the car...

Another set of bottle caps with new snowtires and a new grille later


















Was missing a bunch of interior stuff too. So I redid the console. 










I paid next to nothing for it. It's rust free. I'm leaving it like this until spring then I'll start going through the suspension. These cars are awesome, kind of glad I sold the Corrado.:beer:


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


Is the fitment on M3's always this bad? Or is this one out of the ordinary? Not that up on e30's, so honest question..


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

EpicVW said:


> Is the fitment on M3's always this bad? Or is this one out of the ordinary? Not that up on e30's, so honest question..


No, that one looks a bit melted.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> No, that one looks a bit melted.


x2


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Very excited to bolt these in:










Of course, this is the only fun thing I'll do this year after chasing down an oil leak (praying it's not the headgasket), rear wheel bearings, guibo, center support bearing, rear CVs, and on and on and on...but I love it. It's such an awesome car that I have no qualms about putting the time and money into it.


----------



## mitchlevy7 (Mar 1, 2009)

sold my mkiv jetta vr6 turbo and picked up a 91 325i convertible for 800 bucks! ive put a new top, new front seats on, coilovers, got a respray and im doing wheels in the spring. 

the m20 has 275k on it, but i plan on doing a m50 swap as well as ditching the automatic, sometime in the future.

This is a much easier, fun car , and it handles great, especially for a vert. not even close to the same amount of power as my jetta, but its easier to work on, insurance half as much, and parts are pretty cheap.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Unfortunately it's all too common to find poor panel fit in E30 M3's. Poor panel fit is evidence of a rough life, factory panel fitment is uniform and tight. I looked at around 20 E30 M3's over a 3 year period before I bought mine 4 years ago. Everything from S title bride of Frankenstein high mileage nightmares to pristine. pampered low mile garage queens. 

It became obvious early in the search that there is no such thing as a cheap E30 M3. I paid $18k for mine back then which was top of the market. It's worth between $25k and $30k now with 30k more miles on it, it's about to hit the 100k mark. It was in perfect mechanical shape when I bought it. It hasn't needed anything outside of normal maintenance and a set of tires since I've owned it. They are very dependable if you buy them right. 

Mine gets rolled into DD service a week or two a month. I'll post up some images after I get it painted. The original 23 year old metallic gray paint is looking tired. Engine and trans are coming out for an engine bay re-spray as well. Can't wait to get it back looking like this. Mine has an as-new cardinal red interior.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Denniswhat said:


> I wanna hear what that thing actually sounds like when is sliding around and doing burnouts. Not dubstep.


Same here, why do people feel the need to force their crappy music on others?
Just post the video as it was shot, without the music.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

If I come across a running E30 for $500 I'd buy it

I don't get how all my friends find immaculate E30s for less than $1000. Unless they're lying.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Phunkshon said:


>


a little too low for me but I love it:thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

O-M-G:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

/\ Nice videos.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Who make's these louvers?!

Pic of my first e30 to keep this on track:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Unit01 said:


> Who make's these louvers?!


I've never seen them before - I'm thinking they're vintage E30 aftermarket from the 80's. Thanks for keeping the thread on track - nice E30.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Currently for sell $17,500

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2678058057.html


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>



Oh crap, that did it for me. My Henna needs yellow fogs.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

IronJoe said:


> Oh crap, that did it for me. My Henna needs yellow fogs.


I play around with the yellow light look on my Bimmers - Lamin-X is the way to go. You get the look as well as lens protection and it's easy to reverse if your tastes change.

Currently my E34 has yellow Lamin-X high beams, I'm ordering yellow fogs for my E30 M3 now too. You can go clear if you just want the protection - or smoked for that matter.

http://www.lamin-x.com


----------



## AshyLarry (Oct 9, 2006)

Saw this on garagejournal, made me drool....


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

The pure awesomeness of the S14:


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

badb5 said:


> I play around with the yellow light look on my Bimmers - Lamin-X is the way to go. You get the look as well as lens protection and it's easy to reverse if your tastes change.
> 
> Currently my E34 has yellow Lamin-X high beams, I'm ordering yellow fogs for my E30 M3 now too. You can go clear if you just want the protection - or smoked for that matter.
> 
> http://www.lamin-x.com


Yep I run the yellow Lamin-X on my Saab vert... it's held up for years and still looks good. Cleans easily too.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

IronJoe said:


> Yep I run the yellow Lamin-X on my Saab vert... it's held up for years and still looks good. Cleans easily too.


Genuine BMW Euro yellow headlights and fogs are available but extremely pricey. If I went that route I'd use Lamin-X to protect them so might as well get the look with yellow Lamin-X for a fraction of the $$.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

badb5 said:


> Genuine BMW Euro yellow headlights


Not "Euro", but French. Yellow headlights were very much France-specific.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

On this side of the pond we consider any European country "Euro" even France :laugh:


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

Son said:


> Not "Euro", but French. Yellow headlights were very much France-specific.


Yep. There's an episode of The Highlander tv show where the title card claims they're in a a parking garage in Las Vegas - except all the cars have yellow headlights. :facepalm: (The show was shot in Canada half the season, France the other half).

Someone in R Gruppe has a black longhood with yellow script and headlights - looks sinister. :thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^^^
Don't you have a "You Need an E36" thread to start???? 










Let's see where that is in 8 years or so LOLOLOL


----------



## Stealth_16v (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm convinced I need a E30 but I want that silver wagon in your last pic!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Here are a few more:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Rally E30's catching some air:


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Took a few of matthugie's 332is on the way out of Eurofest this year, enjoy:


























































bumpers getting painted + euro trim on the way


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


Yep that's mine... We had fun yesterday. 


One of my favorites from the shoot:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

badb5 said:


> Rally E30's catching some air:


Patrick Snijers.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^ Wow - awesome video, great driver, gotta love the sound of an S14 on full boil.


----------



## 600whp s4 (Jul 21, 2010)

i only like e30 m3s


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

600whp s4 said:


> i only like e30 m3s


Awesome. Good for you!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Here's a nice one:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

600whp s4 said:


> i only like e30 m3s


i only like 650whp S4s :laugh:


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

SO here is mine.... had her for about a year.... drove it for 200-300kms... parked it and it's been there ver since.... It was fun, but I wouldn't trade it for my M Coupe ....EVER!! Too oldschool for me.. sorry! Just thought I'd post the pics before she sells. Some from previuos owner and some mine.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

gtiglxvr62000 said:


> SO here is mine.... had her for about a year.... drove it for 200-300kms... parked it and it's been there ver since.... It was fun, but I wouldn't trade it for my M Coupe ....EVER!! Too oldschool for me.. sorry! Just thought I'd post the pics before she sells. Some from previuos owner and some mine.


Nice - but you're gonna regret it - :laugh:


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

Well I just washed her on monday and I must say she cleans up good. And the wheels....:banghead:
HUBBA HUBBA!!!! Just no space anymore, but you are right I'll probably miss her.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

I'd give my left _and _right nut for this E30 M3 Evo interior.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

badb5 said:


> I'd give my left _and _right nut for this E30 M3 Evo interior.


as nice as that is, i've always loved the plaid more :thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

No argument here and it's certainly more feasible for us M3 owners that are looking for something different. It's unfortunate BMW didn't make U.S. E30 M3's available with cloth.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I love the plaid interior... my favorite


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

danny_16v said:


> I love the plaid interior... my favorite


Me too!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

I'm definitely getting my M3 interior redone in cloth. I'm working with someone who specializes in E30 interiors, factory workmanship and he'll do anything you want.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Is it Kevin Chin from custom creations here in Atlanta?



badb5 said:


> I'm definitely getting my M3 interior redone in cloth. I'm working with someone who specializes in E30 interiors, factory workmanship and he'll do anything you want.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

danny_16v said:


> Is it Kevin Chin from custom creations here in Atlanta?


probably... you may or may not have 6+ month wait and him go MIA on you (this is all here-say though)

btw that grey plad is called UBERKARO II


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

^stunning photo!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

danny_16v said:


> Is it Kevin Chin from custom creations here in Atlanta?


Yes it is. We've been throwing ideas around for my M3. I'm going to pull the cardinal leather interior out and save it. I have a set of manual Vaders and an extra M3 rear seat. The interior is going black door cards with cloth inserts like the factory did. The Vaders and back seat are going plain and perforated cloth, plain on the bolsters and door/ rear inserts and perforated inserts in Space Gray or as close as we can get to it. I still have to decide if I'm doing contrasting french stitching. He's doing the small M stripes like the original Vaders have front and back.

I've decided to paint the exterior E9x M3 Space Gray, it should be all done by the middle of next year. Engine's coming out to paint the bay and a full engine detail, etc., etc..

I'll probably put a set of Style 5's with Space Gray centers with a polished lip. I have 5 sets of wheels for it now, 17" Alpina reps, 17" Style 5's, 15" Kosei K1's (on it now), 16" 5 Series wheels and the original basket weaves. Wheels for my M3 and E34 are all interchangeable.

Space Gray M3:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Found some more pics of my M3 from the previous seller. First auto-x should be next weekend, if all goes as planned.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

badb5 said:


> Yes it is. We've been throwing ideas around for my M3. I'm going to pull the cardinal leather interior out and save it. I have a set of manual Vaders and an extra M3 rear seat. The interior is going black door cards with cloth inserts like the factory did. The Vaders and back seat are going plain and perforated cloth, plain on the bolsters and door/ rear inserts and perforated inserts in Space Gray or as close as we can get to it. I still have to decide if I'm doing contrasting french stitching. He's doing the small M stripes like the original Vaders have front and back.
> 
> I've decided to paint the exterior E9x M3 Space Gray, it should be all done by the middle of next year. Engine's coming out to paint the bay and a full engine detail, etc., etc..
> 
> ...


That M3 looks awesome. The ideas sound really good!

I've talked to Kevin before about re-doing the interior in my M3, however I found a mint dove vader interior and sold my old one. However! If I were re-upholstering I would go to him... I'd do the grey plaid interior in my M3 with dove gray alcantara bolsters.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

danny_16v said:


> That M3 looks awesome. The ideas sound really good!
> 
> I've talked to Kevin before about re-doing the interior in my M3, however I found a mint dove vader interior and sold my old one. However! If I were re-upholstering I would go to him... I'd do the grey plaid interior in my M3 with dove gray alcantara bolsters.


I decided to build my version of a perfect E30 interior. Cloth Vaders with a matching cloth bolstered M3 rear seat. I'll probably use alcantara with perforated alcantara centers, all the same Space Gray color. I have to decide if I'm using plain or perforated cloth in the door and rear side panel inserts, rear shelf and a vintage E30 aftermarket console armrest. I'll always have the stock cardinal leather interior if I decide to put this interior in another E30. 

Scheduled for a January start:thumbup:

I think I'll stick with matching stitching.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

sounds good... as I said I have some close to mint dove vaders at the moment, but if I find a set of cheap 'e36 sport seats' I'll buy em up and get them re-done. I like how vaders look but damn they're heavy seats!!!

Trying to put my E36 on a bit of a diet , I'd love to get it under 3000lbs


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Stock E30 sport seats weigh 40 Lbs, manual leather Vaders weigh 64 each so a 48 Lb gain. I'd think a cloth Vader might weigh less than than leather. My M3 is an on-road cruiser with a completely updated suspension - every element including bushings, springs, sways, reinforcements, braces, have been thrown at it by Schneller - pure heaven. Weight loss isn't a priority for me on this build.

Here is an interesting E30 weight loss guide - courtesy of DTM Power 

http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/e30-3-series-prior/114624-e30-weight-loss-guide.html

e30 weight loss guide
Losing Weight For Fun and Profit

--BODY--
-Ahead of Firewall-

I. Hood
A. Fiberglass Ireland Engineering Race Hood (-32lbs)
II. Fenders
A. Fiberglass or Carbon Fiber Custom (-15lbs)
III. Valance
A. Strategic lightening of stock (-5lbs)
B. Custom f/g or c/f (-12lbs)
C. Aftermarket (-7lbs)
IV. Bumper ('84-'88)
A. Euro bumper swap (-20+lbs)
B. For '88, plastic bumper swap (-20+lbs)
V. Wipers
A. Single wiper conversion (-4lbs)

-Firewall to Trunk Bulkhead-

I. Windows: All the windows are up relatively high, thus all weight saved from them will help lower cg, raising handling limits.
A. Mashaw Lexan Side Windows (-7lbs)
B. Euro Crank conversion (-5lbs)
II. Sunroof: Again, up high, so losing weight will help handling.
A. Custom Closure, gutted (-4lbs)
III. Side Mirrors
A. F/g or c/f small rectangular (-2.5lbs) (Speaking of which, did you see the c/f ones on the race-prepped e30 M3 at the SD autocross? They were friggin tiny. Maybe 2.5x5")

-Trunk Bulkhead Back-

I. Trunklid: Up high, affects cg.
A. F/g Ireland Engineering Race (-12lbs)
II. Bumper ('89-91)
A. Strategic Lightening (-7.5lbs)
III. Bumper ('84-'88)
A. Euro bumper swap (-20+lbs) 
B. For '88, plastic bumper swap (-20+lbs) 
IV. Window: Up high, affects cg.
A. Mashaw Lexan (-4lbs)
-Underside-
I. Undercoating
A. Full undercoating removal, replacement with clear coat. (For
those of us who live on the beautiful West coast and in the
deserts of the Southwest. (-25lbs)

--Engine Related--
-Accessories-

I. Air Conditioning System
A. Removal of compressor and brackets (-45lbs)
B. Removal of associated lines and wires (-5lbs)
II. Fan
A.Replacement with electric aftermarket (-5lbs)
-Bolt Ons-
I. Air Intake
A. Pipercross/iTg foam CAI w/ heat shield (-0.5lbs)
II. Headers
A. Ireland Engineering Ceramic Coated Shorty (-7lbs)
III. Exhaust
A. Custom 2.75” headers back, no cat (-20lbs)
IV. Flywheel
A. TMS/someone else lightweight flywheel (-8lbs)

--Interior--
-Passenger Compartment-

I. Seats
A. Sparco Evos (-58lbs for both)
B. Back seat removal (-26lbs)
II. Trim
A. Center console removal (-2lbs)
B. Rear quarter panel trim removal (-6lbs)
C. Door trim removal, replacement with c/f (-9lbs)
D. Parcel shelf removal, non-gloss coating (-3lbs)
E. Carpeting Removal (-15lbs)
III. Ducting
A. Leftover A/C ducting removal (-3lbs)
IV. Sound Deadening
A. Removal of sound deadening in cabin and trunk (-55lbs)
B. For 318iS, removal of sound deading in cabin (-20lbs)
V. Dashboard
A. Glovebox removal (-4lbs)
B. Custom dash (-10lbs)
VI. Steering Wheel
A. Sparco Racer 2 (-2lbs)
VII. Headliner: Any weight saved up here will help the cg, regardless of how little it may seem.
A. Removal (-4lbs)
B. C/f remake (+1.5lbs)
-Trunk-
I. Battery
A. Lighter, smaller (-8lbs)
II. Trunk Stuff
A. Removal of jack, trim, etc (-12lbs)
B. Removal of spare and replacement with space saver spare
(-15lbs)

--Suspension and Wheels--
-Suspension-
I. Control Arms
A. M3 control arms, aluminum (-8lbs together, four pounds
apiece) 
II. Wheels
A. OZ Superleggera 15x7” (-12lbs combined, three pounds
apiece)

Now, to add a little weight: 6pt roll cage and triangulated
strut tower braces (+110lbs)

What you have been waiting for: Total Weight Lost, '89-'91- 332 lbs, '84-'88- 364.5lbs
On a 318iS with no sunroof, that equals (going by 2600lb curb weight) 2282lbs, fully fueled.
On a 1990 325i, that equals (going by BMW published 2811lbs curb weight) roughly 2454lbs
__________________
SEAT TIME, SEAT TIME, SEAT TIME!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Mononym (Nov 20, 2009)

All the E30 M3's = :heart:

Forgive my ignorance, what is the reliability like? I am seriously considering an E30 (ideally a red M3). Thanks in advance. eace:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

badb5 said:


> What you have been waiting for: Total Weight Lost, '89-'91- 332 lbs, '84-'88- 364.5lbs
> *On a 318iS with no sunroof, that equals (going by 2600lb curb weight) 2282lbs, fully fueled.*
> On a 1990 325i, that equals (going by BMW published 2811lbs curb weight) roughly 2454lbs
> __________________
> SEAT TIME, SEAT TIME, SEAT TIME!


 I want a 318iS so bad.


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

badb5 said:


> No argument here and it's certainly more feasible for us M3 owners that are looking for something different. It's unfortunate BMW didn't make U.S. E30 M3's available with cloth.


Yay... Another chance to show off my interior:



















-- DavidV


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

E30Cab said:


> Yay... Another chance to show off my interior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cleanest, most tastefully modded E30 Cab in existence - what ever happened to it? It was screaming for an S5x swap.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

danny_16v said:


> I want a 318iS so bad.


Inspiration


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

I want a E30 M3 so bad. But by the time i can afford one they will be gone or way way to much money.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

badb5 said:


> The cleanest, most tastefully modded E30 Cab in existence - what ever happened to it? It was screaming for an S5x swap.


:thumbup::beer::thumbup:

Many thanks. After getting a handful of lowball offers, I decided to keep it. 

-- DavidV


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

E30Cab said:


> :thumbup::beer::thumbup:
> 
> Many thanks. After getting a handful of lowball offers, I decided to keep it.
> 
> -- DavidV


Glad to hear you kept it. 

I sold my black 91 318i cab with a hardtop a couple months ago for $8,200 in Roundel. It was a low mile (79k) survivor. I drove it for 4 years, put about 20k trouble free miles on it and essentially broke even.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

badb5 said:


>


Any interior shots? That S62 is sitting way back there. I'd like to see what they did to the Firewall/Dash/Tunnel.


----------



## Taski (Feb 14, 2009)

You can see right thru...


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

I sold mine a few years ago. Still regret it.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

miss muh mtech


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^^ OMG - I've never seen that M Tech interior in the U.S.. Did it have the leather wrapped console, front door arm rests and storage pockets? 

"Regret" does not even scratch the surface :facepalm: 

I've run across a few 92 E30 M Tech cabrio's in my E30 searches, they all had white leather interiors and no rear headrests. And typically white paint and a dark blue top.




























^^^ My idea of a perfect E30 coupe minus the little lip spoiler on the trunk. Perfect colors, M Tech, just add a well done S5x swap.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

badb5 said:


> ^^^^^ OMG - I've never seen that M Tech interior in the U.S.. Did it have the leather wrapped console, front door arm rests and storage pockets?
> 
> "Regret" does not even scratch the surface :facepalm:
> 
> ...


1991s are the real deal mtech everything except the dash was leather lined.. they came in blue red and black and had the mtech stripped interior.. 1992s are the (usually white) mtech appearance cars which are less rare


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

In all my E30 searches and hundreds of cars I've looked at either in person or online I never knew about the 91 M Tech's. Only a handful must have been sold in the U.S..


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

badb5 said:


> In all my E30 searches and hundreds of cars I've looked at either in person or online I never knew about the 91 M Tech's. Only a handful must have been sold in the U.S..


There was an all original red with the full leather and m cloth interior one at the E30 picnic a few years ago, I can't find pics of it though.... I and seem to remember another one going on sale a year or two ago in the SoCal area IIRC, wanted quite a bit for it (also red).


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*i have e30*

325is for sale with ix body kit if you def want one... its in MD though.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

320is!!!! An S14 powered wolf, in sexy sheep clothing.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

cramer said:


> There was an all original red with the full leather and m cloth interior one at the E30 picnic a few years ago, I can't find pics of it though.... I and seem to remember another one going on sale a year or two ago in the SoCal area IIRC, wanted quite a bit for it (also red).


They are so rare, I've seen 92 white M Tech cabrio's for as little as $2,900 for and as high as $10k+. Unfortunate that BMW only put the M Tech package in cabrio's.

My next project is to build a black 89> E30 coupe with the M Tech body kit. 

Like this preferably without a sunroof and no rear spoiler of any type. That means an 89> plastic bumper/ large tail light 325i coupe. Color, interior and mechanical are irrelevant just as long as it has a straight, original rust free body. A 318is would work, I'd just have to replace the trunk lid with a non-spoiler version. Finding one with no sunroof is the challenge.











I have these exact Alpina wheels - this one has an S54 swap, another great example of what I'm going for.




























This one has Z3 M Coupe seats in it - nice touch










Next project after the M3 rehab is done in a few months. Sourced the black door cards, rear side panels arm rests and map pockets today for the M3. They're being shipped to Kevin to do the cloth inserts.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

My friend used to have an E30 with those Alpina wheels. Timeless classics. :thumbup:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Euroweaves off - new owner will get her on Saturday


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

badb5 said:


>


such a shame this otherwise perfect car has blacked-out kidneys...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

leegf said:


> such a shame this otherwise perfect car has blacked-out kidneys...


True, easy to fix with 5 minutes and screwdriver. 

E30 M Tech body kits are available in the aftermarket now, high quality, USA made, exact replicas of the side panels and bumpers for about $1,000. Last I checked BMW still has them available for closer to $3k for the set.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

90 325i Touring factory M Tech.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## mrivera (May 4, 2005)

Thinking of purchasing an '84 318i. Any advice? Seems to be in great condition, no rust, not running due to a bad fuel pump. Price is right at $1200. With how scarce these are where I'm at I'm willing to take the risk on it even though I can't test drive it. Am I crazy? Any big things I should look out for or ask him? Is there two fuel pumps on this car? If so, how can I tell which one is bad? Thinking of making this my next daily, any advice is appreciated. Heres the description.

1984 BMW 318i. car is in great condition. Factory paint with no rust that I can recall, also in great shape especially for being 27 years old! I drove this car back and forth 20 miles a day to work and back and got over 30 mpg. It has I believe about 165,000 miles on it (very low for a 1984) and books for $2500!! It has a bad fuel pump. It will start and idle but it is just bad enough to where it wont drive. It's an easy fix, you get to the pump by lifting up the back seat. The pump is about $150, depending on where you buy it and if you have a shop do it, about $400 for everything. The price is not very negotiable, because I know what the car is worth.










TIA.

:beer:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Odd he doesn't want to throw a fuel pump in it - like any used car - buyer beware. An 84 318i is a good, dependable E30, simple to work on, etc.. Can't beat the price - Bimmerforums is a better place to do research.

Frank Ocean's dream car is an E30 M3:


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

This baby slipped through my hands this week....missed it by 1 day.

1991, 41K miles, $4,000. 


3 by raregreen91, on Flickr


2 by raregreen91, on Flickr


4 by raregreen91, on Flickr


8 by raregreen91, on Flickr


7 by raregreen91, on Flickr


5 by raregreen91, on Flickr


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

that is a steal.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

badb5 said:


> 90 325i Touring factory M Tech.


want so bad..


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Hartge BMW E30 3-Series H26 - H27 - H27SP by retromotoring, on Flickr


Hartge BMW E30 3-Series 3er Cabriolet H26 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Hartge BMW E30 3er 3-Series H35 - H35-24 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^ That 318is was a steal! 

More Tourings:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here's a thread I made a few years a ago that's got some good stuff

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4507866-Rare-e30-stuff&highlight=rare+e30+stuff


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

This thread makes me want an E30 

Those M3's are sick, I've always loved every M series to date.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

More rally M3's


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hardly a show car, but probably the best car we've ever owned. Bought it new in '88. Relegated it to winter-only use in '97 when my wife got her Z3. 

Got it out of storage and today after putting a battery in it and it fired right up. Couple of minor rust issues, but generally in fine shape. Could use a new muffler, but it sounds pretty good.

It has a completely new cooling system including radiator, hoses, water pump and heater core. It has new front rotors and pads and new pads in the rear. New tires and restored wheels. New battery. Both front strut springs were replaced last winter. New timing belt. Should be good to go.

Looking for a gray leather passenger seat. The tilt mechanism is stripped on ours.


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

Would it be irresponsible to a buy a well maintained example for 6-7k and use it as a daily/only car? DC area traffic to boot.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

302W said:


> Would it be irresponsible to a buy a well maintained example for 6-7k and use it as a daily/only car? DC area traffic to boot.


If you can find an iX, you'd do great. RWD E-30s suck, big-time, in the snow.


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> If you can find an iX, you'd do great. RWD E-30s suck, big-time, in the snow.


I think I'll be able to avoid snowy commutes thanks to the ability to work remotely. I'm more afraid of the niggling old car problems that pop up though. Seems inevitable, and yet newer and/or more reliable cars just don't appeal to me at my price range.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

302W said:


> I think I'll be able to avoid snowy commutes thanks to the ability to work remotely. I'm more afraid of the niggling old car problems that pop up though. Seems inevitable, and yet newer and/or more reliable cars just don't appeal to me at my price range.


It can be as reliable as you make it. The only real downside to the '88s is that they don't have air bags. They do have ABS.


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

Yea, I guess I could be a lot more proactive then I have been with past cars. 

Sometimes I wonder if early airbags are better than no airbags.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good question. The old ones were pretty violent, but they saved a lot of lives when used with the seat belts.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> RWD E-30s suck, big-time, in the snow.


No they don't. Mine has the limited slip diff and it's very easy predictable to drive on snowy Pennsylvania roads.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> No they don't. Mine has the limited slip diff and it's very easy predictable to drive on snowy Pennsylvania roads.


I'm happy for you.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> I'm happy for you.


Really, Barry!? You even get butthurt over _this_? :facepalm: I posted that for 302w's benefit.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, I'm happy for you that your car is good on the snow. That is not my experience with an '86 E-30 that we owned. The iX is a far superior snow car. Have you owned one?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Yes, I'm happy for you that your car is good on the snow. That is not my experience with an '86 E-30 that we owned. The iX is a far superior snow car. Have you owned one?


No, I'm not dealing with your crap. A RWD e30 is just fine and he shouldn't pass up a good one because they "suck bigtime" in the snow. You gave bad advice.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

It seems that you are the one with a bug up one's ass. Please go away.


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

Snow isn't a real issue so there's no point in getting into an argument over it. I appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

We've tried to keep this thread above all the vitriol that's typical of TCL. Let's keep the negativity out and get back on track. This is more of an image thread than a blah, blah, blah thread. Page 49 really took an unfortunate detour. Barry please take your misery somewhere else - thanks.

We have a rule that if you want to post a question, comment or even a miserable retort you need to post an image along with it.

RWD E30's do just fine in the snow. We drove my M3 to Colorado from Florida over the Christmas holiday's a couple years ago. Like any RWD car an LSD and snow tires help although my M3 made it to Colorado and back on high performance all season tires. It snowed most of the time we were there, way below zero temps, etc. - no problemo.


This particular E30 made it this far, parked in front of it's destination after a 60 mile trek in 4" - 5" of snow on high performance Toyo T1-r's. A summer high performance tire.

















Great idea for some E30 in the snow images! Post em up and let's save page 49!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> It seems that you are the one with a bug up one's ass. Please go away.


give the high school girl attitude a rest :facepalm:


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> RWD E-30s suck, big-time, in the snow.


Also will have to disagree with you. I found my '91 Vert with an LSD to do great in the snow. As mentioned above it was very predictable and had great traction with the stock 14's on.










A few weeks ago


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> If you can find an iX, you'd do great. RWD E-30s suck, big-time, in the snow.


Um... ok... I'm going to disagree with you wholeheartedly on this. My RWD iS was one of the best cars I've ever had in the snow... and I've owned an S6 and a WRX.



r_fostoria said:


> No they don't. Mine has the limited slip diff and it's very easy predictable to drive on snowy Pennsylvania roads.


Yep, LSD is necessary. the non LSD ones aren't as good. at all



barry2952 said:


> Yes, I'm happy for you that your car is good on the snow. That is not my experience with an '86 E-30 that we owned. The iX is a far superior snow car. Have you owned one?


I've not owned one myself, but the increased cost and reduced aftermarket for them is not worth it. Also, I felt that the iX tended to plow through corners more...
you could define the cars in the type of accident you had in them:
iXs would push through a corner and crash head long into a tree
iSs would spin out and you'd go backwards through the same tree. 



barry2952 said:


> It seems that you are the one with a bug up one's ass. Please go away.


Let's not ruin my thread... please.

E30s are awesome in the snow with the proper tires and an LSD. as long as you weren't nailing the throttle it stayed in line... but if you did nail the throttle you could have wonderful, loping slides with it.

In fact, I have published articles in Boston Bimmer about how good these things are in the snow and wet. (June 2003)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Get some snow good tires, and a few bags of sand in the trunk..... and you'll be all set.


----------



## z3frog (Sep 26, 2008)

I think my E30 does just fine in the snow with Blizzaks on!


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> Hardly a show car, but probably the best car we've ever owned. Bought it new in '88. Relegated it to winter-only use in '97 when my wife got her Z3.
> 
> Got it out of storage and today after putting a battery in it and it fired right up. Couple of minor rust issues, but generally in fine shape. Could use a new muffler, but it sounds pretty good.
> 
> ...


That car looks amazing for a winter car. I wish I could drive mine through the winter. If I did it would rust to the ground in a month. Upstate NY has more salt than you have ever seen.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Horror Business said:


> That car looks amazing for a winter car. I wish I could drive mine through the winter. If I did it would rust to the ground in a month. Upstate NY has more salt than you have ever seen.


E30s are pretty resistant to rust
HOWEVER... if you scratch them or ding them, they will rot to DEATH.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I like seeing E30 M3's in snow

edit: contribution, huge pics


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Ran accross a few nice images today - thanks for getting us back on track guys!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

So sick -


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Oh my... love the big wheels. Always been a fan of big diameter wheels on E30's 18's look pretty neat on em :thumbup: Like centerlocks too.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Porridgehead used to ice race his E30 M3.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

danny_16v said:


>


I wonder if this is the same M3 I witnessed at that same track a few years ago. Back then the exterior was stock minus the 17" 5-spoke Azevs and IIRC removed inner front lights for extra cooling channels to the engine bay.

Back then it was already very much track prepped with suspension, brakes, gearbox, differential, 6-cyl. from an M5, electronic gauges, buckets, thinner carpeting, exhaust, etc. It didn't have a rollcage yet but the guy did think he should get one after he spun the car and was close to hitting a tree.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

moar snow pics!










my 24v wagon rocking the melbers


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

whoops, how did this slip in here 

my M3 stuck for days because Kumho XS becomes UNUSABLE in cold weather lol


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^ Okay buddy the E30 thread police will let you slide this once :laugh: ^^^^^


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

I love how this thread goes from the mild mannered E30 beater post to tastefully modded M3s to balls out insane fully prepped rockets. Lather, rinse, repeat!

Thanks all, keep 'em coming!

Aaaand so I don't feel like a complete mooch...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Ain't no S14 under this hood...


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

couple of my old e30s


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

Nice plate 'cassetoi' :laugh:


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Blackmilk said:


> Nice plate 'cassetoi' :laugh:











:laugh::laugh:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Mmmmm IRL V8 E30... looks like this now
















badb5 said:


> Ain't no S14 under this hood...


----------



## kateisgreat (May 9, 2011)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

This 92 325i Touring is for sale near me for $21k. I noticed it in the current Roundel classifieds and stumbled on it on Ebay. 355 hp to the wheels, nice system, very well done. Lots more pics in the link.

Link


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

danny_16v said:


> Mmmmm IRL V8 E30... looks like this now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


Awesome shot, but the driver side front tire looks a bit off to me. Is it because the car has fender flares and pushed the front tires outwards with something like a spacer?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

badb5 said:


> Ain't no S14 under this hood...


I think the driver of that car passed away earlier this year or it was a driver of a similar car in the same series.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

mavric_ac said:


> I think the driver of that car passed away earlier this year or it was a driver of a similar car in the same series.


Not from what I've seen on the web, it caught fire, no crash involved - here's a long video. I saw another image of the car with the rear end burned away. Apparently it's being rebuilt.






Interesting factoid - These Erich Erlinger hill climb E30's have Oldsmobile DOHC V8 racing engines running methanol.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

Ionz13 said:


> Awesome shot, but the driver side front tire looks a bit off to me. Is it because the car has fender flares and pushed the front tires outwards with something like a spacer?


thats because he is running ridiculous amounts of camber, probably with custom control arms or something


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

badb5 said:


> Not from what I've seen on the web, it caught fire, no crash involved - here's a long video. I saw another image of the car with the rear end burned away. Apparently it's being rebuilt.
> 
> 
> Interesting factoid - These Erich Erlinger hill climb E30's have Oldsmobile DOHC V8 racing engines running methanol.


cool ya I wasn't too sure if I was right. 

I thought they used a Judd V8, pretty neat that it's an Olds engine.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for keeping this thread going, guys. It gives me the motivation to finish up school and get this back on the road in her original glory.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

badb5 said:


> Interesting factoid - These Erich Erlinger hill climb E30's have Oldsmobile DOHC V8 racing engines running methanol.


 Starting in 1997, IRL cars were powered by 4.0 L V8, methanol-burning, production-based, normally aspirated engines, produced by Oldsmobile (under the Aurora label) and Nissan (badged as Infiniti). Per IRL rules, the engines sold for no more than $80,000, and were rev-limited to 10,500 rpm.[SUP][10][/SUP] They produced around 700 hp (520 kW)


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is my friends e30, its so clean and makes me want to get one for a DD


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

e30 = check
m3 = check
tarbo = check
awd = CHECK!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## EndlessMotorsports (Sep 5, 2007)

My brothers:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^Wow - both are really nice. ^^^


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

kateisgreat said:


>


*droool*
16x8" Zender Turbos


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## bmracer19 (Jun 17, 2002)

The e30 I just sold :banghead:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Woah!


----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


> Woah!




THIS!

identical car ripped by me today while I was walking down the street. had aftermarket exhaust on it too (sounded great).

want...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you seen the mileage on it? (And price)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's my E30 history.
(photo's are all scans. This was a time no digi-cams existed ic: )

Only had this 316i auto (M40B16 engine) for a month. Sold it to a friend. I don't like auto's









A 318i (M40B18 engine). Was a car I got cheap and sold on within a week. This was early 90's and I wanted an E36  









This was the car I loved most and had it for 6 years. A personal record.
It's an '88 316i (M10B18 engine). The M10 was absolutely bombproof. I sold it with 360K Km.









With the Mk.I Jetta my brother had at the time.









With original DTM wing mirrors (very rare in those days. No replica's were available then.)



























What's an E30 without BBS...



























Driving fun in the Austrian Alps. 



















My M3 (S14 200HP no cat engine). Sold it to get an E36 318is Coupe 
Here's when I got it. With the standard 15" BBS wheels.



























Had a test fit with 18" BBS RX wheels. It looked great, but 18" was seriously expensive those days and I just emptied my wallet on the car....









... so I got a more reasonably priced set of 16" BBS wheels. I was chuffed to bits with it and still think it looks great.



























A stainless scorpion DTM exhaust was the bizz 15yrs ago 























































Here's the E36 that replaced the E30's. Oh well, the E36 was also fun.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That's a great looking history of BMW's. What made you get rid of the M3 for the E36?


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Dianick said:


>


winning.



Dianick said:


> Here's the E36 that replaced the E30's.


okay this, not so much. but i am admittedly biased


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That's a great looking history of BMW's. What made you get rid of the M3 for the E36?


It was the early 90's and I just wanted the newest model.
The E30, even the M3 were just second hand cars at that time.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Bought another one this weekend. 

1991 318i 4dr 5 speed. Runs and drives superb, needs some cosmetic help. 

Replacing the fender, front bumper, and a bunch of little stuff. Then a respray.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

I can't remember if I posted some of these up. Here's mine as of lately.


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

From my E30 to yours, Merry Christmas to the 'you need an E30' thread.


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

B3passatBMX said:


> I can't remember if I posted some of these up. Here's mine as of lately.


Love it.


----------



## mrivera (May 4, 2005)

I loved this thread so much I bought two.

1984 318i










1990 325iX










318i's for sale if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## KJ Picayune (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure if this is in this thread, but how about some rare South African only e30s. First we have the 333i, built with help from Alpina.






























> BMW South Africa's Motorsport division created the 333i in 1986 by fitting the 3210 cc M30 "big six" ("M30B32" of the 733i E23/ 533i E12/ 533i E28/ 633CSi E24) engine to a 2-door E30. The resulting 333i was a major success in saloon car racing in that country and is now a collectors' item. These cars, built with help from Alpina in Buchloe, Bavaria, Germany, featured some interesting compromises like forcing the buyer to choose between air conditioning (vital in South Africa) or power steering (because of lack of space due to the large M30 engine). They were only built in small numbers in 1986. BMW South Africa provided the following specifications for the 333i: Powerplant - M30B32 6 Cylinder 3210 cc 145 kW (197 PS; 194 hp) at 5500 rpm. 285 N·m (210 lb·ft) torque at 4300 rpm. The cars were fitted with a 5 speed manual gearbox and limited slip differential. Braking was enhanced by 296 mm (11.7 in) Alpina dual ventilated grooved front disc brakes. ABS was optional. The cars were fitted with J7x16 Alpina wheels and Pirelli P7 (195x50VR16)tyres. BMW provided performance figures were impressive, with a top speed of 228 km/h (142 mph). 0–100 km/h in 7.4 seconds, and a standing kilometer in 27.7 seconds at sea level. Actual South African Car Magazine road test figures were a top speed of 231 km/h, 0–100 km/h in 7.23 seconds and a standing kilometre in 28.08 seconds. The test was carried out with a driver, passenger and a full tank of fuel. Approximately 210 of these cars were produced.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

badb5 said:


>


Does anyone have any more photos of bigtail M3 conversions? I always wondered what a Facelifted M3 would look like...


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

PJA said:


> Love it.


Thanks :beer:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Mintyy said:


> Does anyone have any more photos of bigtail M3 conversions? I always wondered what a Facelifted M3 would look like...


In all my E30 image searches I've never seen one. M3 flare conversions on bigtail E30's make more economic sense. I can't imagine someone with an authentic E30 M3 hacking it up and destroy it's resale value by doing a bigtail conversion. 










The new paint adventure has begun on my E30 M3. Everything that can be stripped off (bumpers, skirts, trim, seals, interior, trunk trim, etc..) is off and prep is underway. $500 worth of PDR is finished, it's surprisingly free of bondo and most of the tired Lachsilber paint is original. About the only issue uncovered so far is some minor cowl corrosion under the windshield seal.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to checkout a 86 325E this weekend. Looks clean 160k @ 3500.00 

If I buy it  This thread lol.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

badb5 said:


> In all my E30 image searches I've never seen one. M3 flare conversions on bigtail E30's make more economic sense. I can't imagine someone with an authentic E30 M3 hacking it up and destroy it's resale value by doing a bigtail conversion.


I was thinking that too. Either M3>bigtail or bigtail>M3 would be neat to see.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Phunkshon said:


>


fn' clean


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

ive had a ton of vws, everything from mk1 to mk5 and E30s are the best car ever made imo, ive had 5 of them and 2 right now. An 87 stroker turbo, and an all orignal minty fresh 89 four door. buy one people!


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

posting my baby..


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Getting closer to respectable...


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Random pic of the e30 today


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

badb5 said:


>


 I want to punch whoever did this in the throat. :facepalm:


That is all...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

NoCYet said:


> I want to punch whoever did this in the throat. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> That is all...


:thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

NoCYet said:


> I want to punch whoever did this in the throat. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> That is all...


That car has caused quite the bit of discussion.
Apparently, it was a **** box when the current owner found it, and made it look like that....

From the few posts I've read, the current owner gets quite the rise from all of the purists freaking out over it.

I think it looks like hammer smashed raccoon balls.


----------



## .:bigred12 (Dec 16, 2010)

badb5 said:


>


build thread?


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

DIR in my opinion.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

:snowcool:


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Buddy of mine just picked this one up, already did a few tweaks in the first few days...much more to come (hopefully) :beer:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

NoCYet said:


> I want to punch whoever did this in the throat. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> That is all...


what is wrong with it? am I missing something? Is it the stance?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Saw that red one in person once and it was a very nice looking BMW.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

NoCYet said:


> I want to punch whoever did this in the throat. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> That is all...


Did what? Take a picture near some garbage cans?


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

inwoo said:


> posting my baby..


I had a 318iS as mint as yours also in Alpine White, except stock grille and turns :thumbup:

Next E30 for me will be the M3


----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

^ i'm looking for an alpine white m3 as well!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I decided to purchase a 1989 E30 325iX for a daily driver. Only 62230 miles, 2 owner car and yes it is an automatic (wouldnt be my choice but the wife would only agree to me having a third car and a motorcycle if she was able to use it if needed)


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^ nice-looking iX! perfect winter daily.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

leegf said:


> ^^^ nice-looking iX! perfect winter daily.


thanks, that was my thought


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

NoCYet said:


> I want to punch whoever did this in the throat. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> That is all...


For the uninformed, what is wrong with it?


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> (wouldnt be my choice but the wife would only agree to me having a third car and a motorcycle if she was able to use it if needed)


Teach her to drive stick!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

disenfranchised said:


> Teach her to drive stick!


I have tried - she can do it but refuses


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

Another of mine with "today's" upgrade (hushypushy posted a few of his own snaps above):


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

330iZHP said:


>


Love to see an iX with mud flaps


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

:laugh::laugh:CLICK:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

:facepalm: I wouldn't pay more than a grand for that. Unless the Asian lady comes with it.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Finally got a pair of the OEM fog lamps wired in. Made a huge difference in the visual appeal of the front end.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

Jetta_Coupe said:


>





that is perfect :thumbup:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Phunkshon, why didn't you post this picture?

This is like the mecca of DTM road cars.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry, I was trying to keep it E30 only. Here's another to make up for it.


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

bmw ,,,,, black mans wish a old saying from the 80's and yes im black so i can say it


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

taymk2 said:


> bmw ,,,,, black mans wish a old saying from the 80's and yes im black so i can say it


I'm also black and no, you can't. Next Monday is not about a tireless battle to perpeutate negative stereotypes ourselves. :facepalm:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

epbrown said:


> I'm also black and no, you can't. Next Monday is not about a tireless battle to perpeutate negative stereotypes ourselves. :facepalm:


 bro relax..........its okay it really is breathe


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

badb5 said:


>


woah... more of this one?


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Call me a party pooper and yes I totally 'get' the M3 and why it was so special but if you gave me a choice of an E30 to drive everyday, I'd take a South African spec 325iS Evo II every time. 

I prefer the looks and the sounds. The M3 just looks like it's trying too hard and it never had the performance to cash the cheques it's looks promised. The 325iS was South Africa's M3 since we never got them. In Evo II spec is came with a 2.7 motor and 155kW, few daily things were faster back in 1992.

Maybe I'm just biased because I grew up hearing these all the time. These are very SA spec: M3 wheel or Alpina wheels are always the number 1 choice for any discerning 325iS enthusiast.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Snow in the PNW:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

danny_16v said:


> woah... more of this one?


This one is local to me, S50 swap, etc..


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^ Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> ^ Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


thx! couple more:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

leegf said:


> thx! couple more:


 that's sexy!


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

E34M50 said:


> that's sexy!


 thanks! i love whoring in this thread :laugh:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

love the snow pics, reminds me of this car which I like!


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Snapped a few out in what little snow we got the other day, I'll have to upload those tonight.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

danny_16v said:


> love the snow pics, reminds me of this car which I like!


 awesome! yeah, i know those shots. these cars are so much fun in the snow -- even moreso if they're fitted with the right tires.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Forgot to post this one


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

danny_16v said:


> love the snow pics, reminds me of this car which I like!


 Remove 2 doors and it's pretty much my perfect E30. :thumbup:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Remove 2 doors and it's pretty much my perfect E30. :thumbup:


 nahhhh, just remove the dent in the rear quarter panel.


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

^^^


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

gorgeous! If I had plastic bumpers I'd own a set of alpinas already. Not to whore, but my car got onto this little website, dailydriven.us, today! I'm pretty excited, and to think I was soliciting offers on it just this week...this helped knock some sense into me.


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

Wow, that car looks great.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Lovely car. I would personally never do the grille in black, but that's my taste. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

This was my former E30. The PO stripped it down, resprayed it Brilliant Red, redid the entire interior (including alcantara headliner), new Ireland suspension, iS skirts, etc. She was clean. Let this be a lesson to you folks with E30s, never sell. I will always regret letting this one get away.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The chrome rings on the gauges are a great touch!!!


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

I just hit the 5k mile of owning my e30. Snapped a pic. It's my dd that I'm going to autox/drift this summer. 










Ordering tubing for a roll bar tonight


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

badb5 said:


>


 Do want!


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

badb5 said:


>


 This one bugs me. It's a rip off of the Jeff Koons M3, which is a work of art; and is being used to advertise apparently?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

flat6guy said:


> This one bugs me. It's a rip off of the Jeff Koons M3, which is a work of art; and is being used to advertise apparently?


 It's more of an homage. It's a car being made for the $2012 GRM Challenge. 


http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1343977


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

i dig it. i think its a fantastic spoof of the race car and looks pretty awesome. :beer:


----------



## Eich Turner (Jan 29, 2012)

*Seats*



badb5 said:


>


 I just bought an E30 and I am psyched about playing with it. I love the rear seats with the head rest. What seats are those? Did they require a lot of work to swap out?


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

mellbergVWfan said:


> It's more of an homage. It's a car being made for the $2012 GRM Challenge.
> 
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1343977


 CCW's and a GRM car...??? That isn't remotely possible  (And yes, I read the thread and know they aren't part of the build). The pic just threw me off at first.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

91gti20v said:


> CCW's and a GRM car...??? That isn't remotely possible  (And yes, I read the thread and know they aren't part of the build). The pic just threw me off at first.


 Yeah I should have said it was built for the 2010 challenge but the direction has changed since then.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

505 hp 2.8 E30


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Eich Turner said:


> I just bought an E30 and I am psyched about playing with it. I love the rear seats with the head rest. What seats are those? Did they require a lot of work to swap out?












All E30 rear seats are made for rear seat headrests. All you need are a pair of front headrests that match your interior and this mounting kit: 










Which are available from a variety of places - ECS tuning has them for $35.00. Your rear seatback is made to accept them. Rear headrests are common on European E30's. 

I'm in the process of repainting my E30 M3. It's getting a complete strip to bare metal, anything that's even slightly worn is getting replaced on the body. It's almost absurd what BMW still has available for E30's. I have all new bumper and side skirt mounting hardware, every body nut, bolt, clip, grommet, seal and bracket is still available from BMW. Including E30 Evo bits - all directly from BMW. 

Even things like this single wiper conversion - about $350 for a kit with everything you need.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Do want!


 *Drool*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

flat6guy said:


> This one bugs me. It's a rip off of the Jeff Koons M3, which is a work of art; and is being used to advertise apparently?


 Vorshlag Motorsports - They admit that the Jeff Koons M3 was the inspiration for that E30. That E30 went from this - 










To This: 


























To This: 



























They're known for complete/ comprehensive LSx conversion kits for BMW's.


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

318i Baur T/C Targa convertible...... not my cup of tea but its for sale http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/2799560214.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

57 and 37 original miles -


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

not one, but two red EVO's with less than 60 miles....


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Excited to report that I should have a set of euroweaves by this time tomorrow. Got Bilsteins this week and H&R's on the way. Can't wait for winter to be over.


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

badb5 said:


> 57 and 37 original miles -


 WOW!!!! 



danny_16v said:


> not one, but two red EVO's with less than 60 miles....


 I agree sir :thumbup:.....somebody's being greedy....


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

danny_16v said:


> not one, but two red EVO's with less than 60 miles....


 Before we get all TCL on this guy, he's actually quite a car collector and the story itself is like a fantasy. For reference, the (4) toys he bought are all loaded on this car carrier. The guys is actually a Cosworth Escort collector (again, with an unreal collection). 










Yes, that's an RS200 Escort and Mercedes Evo3. 

Here's an excerpt of his story: 



Bonkers said:


> Hi Guys thanks for all the really nice comments!!!
> 
> A few people have asked how did i come to own the cars? well like life its self we all need a bit of luck from time to time!! i was in a hospitality suite at the Silverstone GP last year and got talking to a chap there about cars i mentioned that i collect cars and he took an interest in the subject and went on to say that he had a couple of cars himself and went on to tell me that he bought 2 m3's for his son's when they were kids for future investments there now 21 and 22, that's why there are 2 red ones (save's the arguments i guess we all know what kids are like) and he also went on to say that he also owns a merc evo 2 and an RS200 and there all brand new and unregistered, you can imagine how i reacted my chin hit the floor lol!
> So we swapped telephone numbers and he said if he ever wants to sell the he would give me first refusal i thought that's the last i would ever hear from him,then in January i got a phone call out of the blue from him to ask if i wanted to have a look at the cars and see if we could come to an agreement on price if i was interested so we made arrangements to view the cars and it turned out the guy is a very very wealthy business man so much so he's a billionaire, you would never know he's very down to earth!!! so we agreed a price and the rest is history!!! Well chuffed!!!!!
> ...


 In the thread on S14.net, he said that the gentlemen he purchased the cars from kind of had an "aha" moment while talking to him. "Say, I just remembered, I've got a pair of these BMW's.." 

Also Jaloponik article


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

M3 Evo tribute 




































The "barn" where those two delivery mile Evo M3's (+ the RS & Merc) spent most of their life:


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I love how the E30M breaks necks


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## kaylexty (Jun 2, 2006)

well you bastards finally got the better of me and i picked one up pretty much for daily driver duty


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Nice! I also blame this thread for my poor investment choices. :laugh:

Tackling central locking this weekend. New (used) actuators, a new lock cylinder and a friend who has agreed to re-key the lock if it turns out to be the culprit. Ahh, wild goose chases...always fun.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

E30 Touring Time


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

Spotted at Strictly German in Georgia:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^^ Nice - Interesting mix of M3 and standard plastic bumper E30 pieces.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)

badb5 said:


>


Is that Geordie Johnson's? Me Gusta.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Cervical Bruiser said:


> Is that Geordie Johnson's? Me Gusta.


From GA? Geordie's didn't have e30 flares. 

That E30 M3 wagon conversion is awesome! I want it!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

every time my brain says "no"

this thread says "yes"


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

One of my favorite cars at the "E30 picnic" last year.










It looked like it just rolled off the showroom.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

sirswank said:


> every time my brain says "no"
> 
> this thread says "yes"


why does your brain say no? there's nothing to not like.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

leegf said:


> why does your brain say no? there's nothing to not like.



money and garage. i have neither.



been posted but no care. awesome enough to be posted again


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## onedubdub (Mar 15, 2009)

:heart: e30's


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

There's a minty fresh silver/red one for sale on BaT:
BaT Exclusive: Turn-Key 1988 BMW M3


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

had to put this here from the scenery thread


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^^ So awesome. 



This is another car from the E30 picnic last year. In amazing shape!!!


----------



## Soze.K (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking for Pete Housakos Turbo e30 M3... 
has 600+hp..
sick car..

His car was featured on the mancow tv show in chicago before it went off air...

He took turd for the ride of his life lol


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

-- DavidV


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## kenny6 (Mar 6, 2012)

real clean cars you all have


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## onedubdub (Mar 15, 2009)

^ sweet jesus


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

God I love this thread
Sorry if some of these are repost, its hard to keep track.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ It's all good, there are no repost police in the E30 thread :laugh: ^^^ 

We could do a "best of" in celebration of coming up on a half million views for the thread.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

E30s are so great because of their versatility. DTM racers, autocross, lowriders, drifters, showcars, drag racers, rally cars, they can do anything. Ive even used mine as a truck on a few occasions. I didn't have a trailer so I made due.
















This ones not my cup of tea but it's still cool in its own way.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Hauling stuff is a common dilemma for us E30 fanatics who know an E30 can be anything you want it to be.
- more than one E30's been converted to a truck:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Repost? 

A pre-facelift Alpina must be the ultimate E30 :heart:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

E30 Alpina :heart: There are examples in every E30 body style. 





































Interesting interior image - no factory A/C and a cheesy digital clock. Never saw that in the U.S. we typically got the OBC standard. 

I thought the Euro E30 analog clock was standard. I've been bidding on these on Ebay and yet to get one.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

The E30 thread will probably hit 500,000 views today.


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

badb5 said:


> The E30 thread will probably hit 500,000 views today.


 You need a life outside of this thread. It's sad, really.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

This just shows how awesome a two-door wagon M3 would look like!


----------



## cruzd2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Chapel said:


> E30s are the holy grail of classic BMWs.


 hmmmm I beg to differ. LOL


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

fsuhorizon said:


> You need a life outside of this thread. It's sad, really.


 Aren't we all... I look at this thread daily. I really should contribute more. 

Here's one... interesting brake duct placement, maybe the splitter/lip fell off.










From S14.net rally M3 


BMG said:


> Autohabit ( Alan ) was kind enough to find some magazines articles of the rally M3's for his archive and mail me the scans. Thanks Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Son said:


> This just shows how awesome a two-door wagon M3 would look like!


 Here you go: 




























BMW actually made a 2 door hatch E30 










Half a million E30 thread views proves the pure awesomeness 



















I think it's time to go back through the thread and repost the best of the best.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

fsuhorizon said:


> You need a life outside of this thread. It's sad, really.


 if you don't like it then GTFO


----------



## clean'nblackmk4 (Nov 19, 2009)

i NEED to sell this stupid gti of mines :banghead:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

all the cool kids buy E30s and then never register them.


----------



## zhenya00 (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't know if any of these have been posted here yet. 




























:beer:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## eight~deuce (Aug 11, 2011)

Checking out an '89 325i this weekend  

E30 content:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

E30 M-tech 2 body kits are still available from BMW and the aftermarket. 

I like this look without a rear spoiler.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

cruzd2 said:


> hmmmm I beg to differ. LOL


 how many years ago did I post that?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

cruzd2 said:


> hmmmm I beg to differ. LOL


 hmm.... i beg to differ as well  :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^ Why don't you guys start a 'you need an E24 (or 2002)" thread and see where that goes? Take your usual TCL BS elsewhere.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

let's go wiiiide:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

I love this car. Reminds me of my brother's old car. His wing was also shaved.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

slomofo. said:


> I love this car. Reminds me of my brother's old car. His wing was also shaved.


 It's a beast:


----------



## mrivera (May 4, 2005)

Where can I get a roof rack for an E30? Also, my drivers seat is screwed up. The structure of the back piece is twisted. Anyone know where I could source another? Its a black leather heated comfort style seat. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Hit E30 area on Bimmerforums.com for both - search seat twist.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

^ I like dat. 

This one's on Ebay right now... 












Does anyone double-dog dare me? :laugh:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^ Nice - I have Alpina reps on my E34, I've been thinking of swapping em onto the M3.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of e30's, but this thread rocks.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

I guess today is turning into E30 M Technic appreciation day - :heart: 




























M Tech kits are still available from BMW and the aftermarket for 2 or 4 doors.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

It may be Alpina rep appreciation day too - :heart:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

This without the trunk spoiler = perfection


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

Look it's someone posting one of their OWN cars, rather than trolling the net and posting pics they find:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErKEQG0DSWc


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

I just want to say, that it's been roughly 6 months since I stepped out of my subscriptions (DIR, Hot Shizz, What pics have you found..), and actually hit page 1 of TCL.

I


----------



## canadian2.slow (Mar 25, 2012)

DasKomet said:


> mmmmm. i _do_ need an E30.....


thats crazy clean, wish you could find one in decent shape now for a decent price


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

canadian2.slow said:


> thats crazy clean, wish you could find one in decent shape now for a decent price












A decent price for a clean one these days is $25k to $30k - Exceptionally low mileage ultra original examples are $40k ++. Something like the Evo versions are more than that. 

I bought my 88 M3 5 years ago for $18k which was top of the market back then. I've put about 20k miles on it since then (105k now) and I wouldn't let it go for less than $30k - but it's not for sale.

It's getting a meticulous OCD repaint at the moment - I'll post some picks when it's all back together.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Figured I'd post my current e30...

Picked it up on valentines day like this:









Now:









This thread makes me want an m3


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^ Nice ^^ 

I started with an M3 then added a regular E30- kinda like chips, you can't have just one:laugh:. When I get the M3 repaint project finished in a couple months I'm going to build something like this:

Black/ black E30 coupe with cloth Vaders and a S50/ S52 or S54 under the hood. No trunk spoiler, either plastic bumper or M-Tech body kit. I've collected quite a bit of stuff for it already.


----------



## Super Sedan (Sep 15, 2010)

builtforsin said:


> Figured I'd post my current e30...
> 
> Picked it up on valentines day like this:
> 
> ...


325es or is?

I always wanted Ronals when I had my E30s. Very nice. Are you going to tuck the diving boards?


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Super Sedan said:


> 325es or is?
> 
> I always wanted Ronals when I had my E30s. Very nice. Are you going to tuck the diving boards?


Thanks! It's an ES. I think along the way it picked up an IS valence. for now I'm keeping the bumpers out. I'm going to polish them as well as the trim and see how I feel about it. If I do tuck them it's probably going to go in half way. I have everything to do the 327i conversion, just need the time.:thumbup:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

honest question: i thought all E30's were 4x100. what's with all the 5-lug wheels? are they brake swaps, adapters, or did some E30's come with 5x120?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

sirswank said:


> honest question: i thought all E30's were 4x100. what's with all the 5-lug wheels? are they brake swaps, adapters, or did some E30's come with 5x120?


The M3 was 5x120. So it's either a hub swap or adapters.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

There are a few ways to do a 5 lug conversion on an E30. One approach is using E30 M3 hubs on the front and 318ti trailing arms/ hubs on the rear. E36 M3 parts and Z3 parts are also common ways to approach a 5 lug conversion on an E30 - it's all bolt on regardless of which donor 5 lug you use. E36 and Z3 steering racks bolt right up to an E30 if you want a more performance oriented ratio as well. A rack swap is a good compliment to a 5 lug conversion.

Here's one approach using E30 M3 parts with a lot of good info:

http://www.strictlyeta.net/technical/5lug.html










Here's another approach using E36 M3 parts:

http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=192228










Bimmerfourums has a lot of great info on E30 5 lug swaps as well.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ NICE ix ^^^

Which makes me realize this thread's ignored a great E30 model, a little ix appreciation:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I want a touring so bad


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

This is how I'd do a touring - all I'd change is the wheels - E30 single wiper kits are still available.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

If this is legit, I though this would be well worth posting 

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=3


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ LOL^^^

A 70,000 mile 1990 E30 M3 for $2,701 with one dim image. It'd sell for more with an extra zero in the price - anyone who owns an M3 like that definitely knows what it's worth. Someone ought to email "Zach" and see what's up.


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

badb5 said:


> There are a few ways to do a 5 lug conversion on an E30. One approach is using E30 M3 hubs on the front and 318ti trailing arms/ hubs on the rear.


Wrong. You can't simply use E30 M3 hubs on a 4x100 E30. You also need at least the strut/spindle along with the brakes. 




badb5 said:


> E36 M3 parts and Z3 parts are also common ways to approach a 5 lug conversion on an E30 - it's all bolt on regardless of which donor 5 lug you use.


Overly simplified and misleading. Only Z3M rear setups result in acceptable rear offsets. The other Z3 rear trailing arm/hub combos result in the rear being pushed out much too far. 




badb5 said:


> ...E36 and Z3 steering racks bolt right up to an E30 if you want a more performance oriented ratio as well. A rack swap is a good compliment to a 5 lug conversion


If by "bolt right up" you mean they require a steering rack spacer and significant modification to the steering shaft on non air bag cars, and in some instances modifications to the firewall then yes, they "bolt right up". 

Two questions: You don't actually do any work to your own E30s do you? You just regurgitate what you read on the forums?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

fsuhorizon said:


> Wrong. You can't simply use E30 M3 hubs on a 4x100 E30. You also need at least the strut/spindle along with the brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And none of this works on the fron of an iX


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Blah, Blah, Blah - anyone who get's serious about doing these mods on on an E30 can easily find the specifics for doing them, specific how to's is not the purpose of this thread. 

Maybe I should have said these parts will fit on an E30 with some slight modifications - happy now? 
No probably not - people like you (like so many on TCL) never are. 

I know nothing about modding an ix and don't care to frankly.


Now for some more celebration of the E30. Going back through the thread for some oldies but goodies:


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

fsuhorizon said:


> Wrong. You can't simply use E30 M3 hubs on a 4x100 E30. You also need at least the strut/spindle along with the brakes.





badb5 said:


> Here's one approach using E30 M3 parts with a lot of good info:
> 
> http://www.strictlyeta.net/technical/5lug.html


did you read the link? i recommend clicking on it.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

The Z3/ E36 steering rack upgrade is the only thing that needs slight modification to the firewall on some E30's. 5 lug conversion using M3 parts is bolt-on all the way. 

More good stuff from earlier in the thread:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

More best of reeeeposts!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

badb5 said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah - anyone who get's serious about doing these mods on on an E30 can easily find the specifics for doing them, specific how to's is not the purpose of this thread.
> 
> Maybe I should have said these parts will fit on an E30 with some slight modifications - happy now?
> No probably not - people like you (like so many on TCL) never are.
> ...


 I would be happy if you didn't spam the thread with endless amounts of pictures you find on the net. Let the thread progress with others contributing. It's hard to appreciate the pictures that are here with what you are doing. If you are going to post with advice on doing modifications it's a good idea to know what you are talking about.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ LOL^^^ U mad because you were proved wrong??? Awwwwwww 

I don't discourage anyone from contributing to the thread. Unfortunately we get haters like you "contributing" from time to time tho - 

I like to think of this thread as a place where enthusiasts can come to escape and just enjoy all the ways the E30 is celebrated around the world without a lot of mindless, hateful BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. 

It must be working since whenever images are posted by anyone the thread view count typically goes up by 1,500 to 2,000+++ in less than a day now up to well over a half million. 

I encourage anyone who appreciates this thread to go through the thread and post up your favorite images> 

There are no repost police in the E30 thread - only the occasional hater who tries to derail the thread and fails. 

Now enough of my blah, blah, blah - I return us to our regularly scheduled E30 awesomeness programming. 

More best of Reeeeposts - 



















I still can't get enough of the M-Tech, especially in black 



















My favorite E30 steering wheel, The Evo II still available in either leather or Alcantara, I plan to put one on my M3 when I recover from the repaint. 



















:heart: the no trunk spoiler look


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

badb5 said:


> :heart: the no trunk spoiler look


 Yes ! I shaved mine, it looks way better without.


----------



## fsuhorizon (Aug 16, 2001)

badb5 said:


> ^^^ LOL^^^ U mad because you were proved wrong??? Awwwwwww
> 
> I don't discourage anyone from contributing to the thread. Unfortunately we get haters like you "contributing" from time to time tho -...


 Please explain to me how I was proven wrong. Your info on five lug swaps AND steering rack swaps was flat out incorrect and incomplete. You know it. Anyone who knows anything about E30 knows it. 

Calling someone a "hater" when they offer feedback is one of the most juvenile things I see on car forums. You sir, exemplify my signature in every sense.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Jetta_Coupe said:


> Yes ! I shaved mine, it looks way better without.


 Agreed - such a clean look - nice E30


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

I found these two in my intrawebs E30 image adventure today - in with the M3 posted above  
















E30 M3's occupy race tracks with some niiiice 911's/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*My E30*


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Hotlanta has some clean E30's


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

we do!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ That green one looks interesting^^^ :heart: page 60....


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

hrama803 said:


> we do!


whoa. more of the green (?) one please.


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

leegf said:


> whoa. more of the green (?) one please.


Seconded, that green one is definitely intriguing.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

badb5 said:


>


isnt this the e30 that got driven into a lake up at deals gap? If not theres some other white e30 with a v8 and these same wheels that did:laugh:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ Why yes - that would be the one ^^^










He's in the process of rebuilding it - it's coming back better than ever from the looks of it on Bimmerforums.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Spotted earlier today in a local supermarket car park:


Red BMW E30 3-Series by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^Nice^^^

Here are a few more of the white 340i lake images and rebuild.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

badb5 said:


> ^^Nice^^^
> 
> Here are a few more of the white 340i lake images and rebuild.


HAHA, that's so awesome!

No big deal, fresh water flood is not too bad. at least you don't have to change all the wiring harnesses


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

:laugh:i give him props for rebuilding it


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Green E30

I will take more with my dslr. These low quality do not do justice.​*


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Love the simplistic look of those 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

hrama803 said:


> *Green E30
> 
> I will take more with my dslr. These low quality do not do justice.​*


what color code is this?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Sick E30... I'm in Atlanta too. Who did the paint?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The man himself. 

That is Cliffs car. I think it was a Factory color but cannot remember. I will ask. & Take pictures.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

Def need more info on the green E30


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## jason_kendall (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do you guys cream over these cars so hard?


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

here's a 325ix sedan FS in the Bay Area. Could do without the black BBS reps though.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/2946366817.html


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That IX is pretty cool. 4-door and manual isn't too common of a combo IIRC. My only worry is that the IX cars are a bit less robust than the RWD ones so I'd be afraid to do any hooning.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

jason_kendall said:


> Why do you guys cream over these cars so hard?


its just a bandwagon thing I think, before these were "cool" and were just normal cars you pass by everyday, track guys used to pick them up dirt cheap and are excellent track cars. I personally love the looks of them, and would love it for the cheap track toy it is. I should have picked one up before they hit the bandwagon and could have sold it for 2x what i paid for it:laugh:. But my dreams are out the gutter now because everyone is asking waay too much for them. You might find the occasional stock e30 on cl for cheap, but it will sell in less than an hour for sure


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

ncbrock said:


> its just a bandwagon thing I think, before these were "cool" and were just normal cars you pass by everyday, track guys used to pick them up dirt cheap and are excellent track cars. I personally love the looks of them, and would love it for the cheap track toy it is. I should have picked one up before they hit the bandwagon and could have sold it for 2x what i paid for it:laugh:. But my dreams are out the gutter now because everyone is asking waay too much for them. You might find the occasional stock e30 on cl for cheap, but it will sell in less than an hour for sure


there are few left, while the demand did not subside. That's what happens. I know of a shop in NJ that deals with e30s ONLY. There are quite a few people that pay top dollar to get one, and top dollar to keep it like new


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That IX is pretty cool. 4-door and manual isn't too common of a combo IIRC. My only worry is that the IX cars are a bit less robust than the RWD ones so I'd be afraid to do any hooning.


from the stuff that I have read - if the ix components are maintained then the ix is more than robust


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

E30 fanatics I know don't mind dumping money into putting back in shape. They'd rather have $10k or $15k+ in a nice, modified E30 than a newer car. Same with E28 and E34 owners for that matter.

E30's were quite advanced from the E21 they replaced in a lot of areas. Great ergonomics, rust prevention, crash protection, HVAC systems and a host of amenities we take for granted in newer cars were standard. They don't feel like you're driving an almost 30 year old car. Parts are still plentiful from BMW and the aftermarket so keeping one on the road is easy. Get a clean one while you can - they aren't getting any cheaper. I'm glad I picked up my M3 when I did.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

More info on what that color is from - it's not a stock E30 color. Kinda looks like it's from a Jeep - I'd call it metallic olive green.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

WannaCorrado said:


> there are few left, while the demand did not subside. That's what happens. I know of a shop in NJ that deals with e30s ONLY. There are quite a few people that pay top dollar to get one, and top dollar to keep it like new


That would be Guten Parts and Service. Levent is a bad ass!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

badb5 said:


> More info on what that color is from - it's not a stock E30 color. Kinda looks like it's from a Jeep - I'd call it metallic olive green.


Nissan Cube


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Green colored bmw just won me over


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

badb5 said:


> ^^^ Why yes - that would be the one ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy ****... that's my worst nightmare

story?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

one of my favorite things someone has said to me at a show is
"So, YOU'RE the reason I can't afford an E30 anymore"
followed by
"you've singlehandedly raised the value of E30s for EVERYONE"

I'll take that credit. I sold mine for $1000 more than I paid for and had into it and it was rustier and in worse shape then when I bought it!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

SebTheDJ said:


> Green colored bmw just won me over


its for sale!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ Details? ^^^

Some more green E30's 



















E30 Electric EV Bi-Moto Race Car:
















Track Vid worth watching - it runs 12's


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Washed mine yesterday.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

badb5 said:


>


looks like a really good render to me:thumbup:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ I thought so too, I like the composition/ all the shades of gray and silver.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

green E30 sold today


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

why would you do that!!! I'm in ATL and I want an E30! preferably a sedan... selling my Mk2 GLi I think


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

danny_16v said:


> why would you do that!!! I'm in ATL and I want an E30! preferably a sedan... selling my Mk2 GLi I think


 *not mine*. I own the White one. :thumbup: Im keeping mine.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

hrama803 said:


> *not mine*. I own the White one. :thumbup: Im keeping mine.


 
looks sick... you ever come out to the BMWCCA meets or autocrosses? I was at the Concours on Sunday.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Amazing what a drop and some Euroweaves will do:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

My new to me 

'89 325i 










its no longer a storage place for the PO and its down in NC right now... so its not fully mine just half mine lol. (until I get the title and such) 

The "man this is balls" side.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

danny_16v said:


> looks sick... you ever come out to the BMWCCA meets or autocrosses? I was at the Concours on Sunday.


 Have not been out to any BMW mees. If I went to autocross I would be taking a ton of pictures. 

When are the next ones?


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

How much did the green one sell for?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

hrama803 said:


> Have not been out to any BMW mees. If I went to autocross I would be taking a ton of pictures.
> 
> When are the next ones?


 Sunday May 6th at Turner Field

http://www.peachtreebmwcca.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=37


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

badb5 said:


> How much did the green one sell for?


 $5,500 




danny_16v said:


> Sunday May 6th at Turner Field


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## inwoo (Mar 14, 2003)

more pics from my ride to add.. 

my build thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tion-you-guys-made-me-buy-an-E30-content-Pics


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll throw mine out there. 














































Here's my recent thread about the car 
http://forums.thecarlounge.com/show...th-my-E30-(a-build-thread-of-sorts-pic-heavy)


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*










Someone stole my BBS sticker on the centercap. 

I replaced it with a VW Center I had from my long beaches.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

Who likes a little 4x100 16" RF action? My buddy sure does.:beer:


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

badb5 said:


>


 any more on this? Particularly the wagon or the white 190? :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Cushy said:


> any more on this? Particularly the wagon or the white 190? :thumbup:


 search the user name Vlad or carreraboy911 on bimmerforums. 

You can the build threads to all his cars,he's made a DTM rep E30 M3, an e30 m3 vert rep the m3 touring is his as well.. That's a pic from outside his shop in Jersey


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

mavric_ac said:


> search the user name Vlad or carreraboy911 on bimmerforums.
> 
> You can the build threads to all his cars,he's made a DTM rep E30 M3, an e30 m3 vert rep the m3 touring is his as well.. That's a pic from outside his shop in Jersey


 Just recently he was banned from R3vlimited for screwing over a customer, driving the car to car shows while he was in iraq and doing extremely poor work on a full respray among other things. Pretty sure the thread got blackholed. Never had any personal experience with him but his shop has built some pretty awesome cars.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I always have another random E30 park by me!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

B3passatBMX said:


> Just recently he was banned from R3vlimited for screwing over a customer, driving the car to car shows while he was in iraq and doing extremely poor work on a full respray among other things. Pretty sure the thread got blackholed. Never had any personal experience with him but his shop has built some pretty awesome cars.


he's screwed over a BUNCH of people I know... some who haven't ever said anything publicly and I'll keep it that way... but he has so many 'fans' that people think he's never in the wrong.
there was huge drama at S14.net (which seems to be gone!?)
http://www.e30tech.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111151

another guy he screwed over:
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=231083

there was also a weird thing with a guy named Sonny over wheels. That was the first one where everyone was on Vlad's side because of who he was and because of the way 'Sonny' conducted himself, but in the end I think it was proven that Sonny was telling the truth.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This thread is almost 9 years old, and still kicking!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^^^ that was awesome, pure vintage BMW from back in the day. :thumbup::thumbup: @ the ix guy ^^^


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

love your e30... i'd ditch the VR lip and source an iS lip though. 

Wanna trade for a Mk2 GLi?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

danny_16v said:


> love your e30... i'd ditch the VR lip and source an iS lip though.
> 
> Wanna trade for a Mk2 GLi?


 I think im going to keep my car. :thumbup: Sounds too good.

Is this the "iS" lip you speak of? It came with the car.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

hey hey, 2.0 16v cammed with exhaust sounds good too  

That looks like a volvo lip.

This is a painted oem iS lip


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I just realized that was a dude's car named Luke right? He now has a slammed E39 wagon.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

This is true. :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## iBluRR (Dec 29, 2008)

Misha's E30 by MisterBarry, on Flickr


Jimmy Oh's E30 by MisterBarry, on Flickr


Misha's E30 by MisterBarry, on Flickr


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

i saw an e30 325i droptop (black on black on black) at a mechanics place other day that id noticed had been sitting there for months, i asked a couple of the guys there about it and they said it was the owners and he might as well just give it to me. apparently it ran but had a bunch of problems, i dont know any details but how much of a money pit could this potentially be if i were willing to wrench on it with a few friends not really knowing too much about wrenching on cars?

so tempting. i could probably pick it up for $500 and finally learn to work on a car. :snowcool:

the other side is its owned by the owner of a shop and its still not in great form. :what:


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

an e30 convertible.. even without an engine or gearbox or diff or soft top is still worth more than 500, unless it's ROTTED OUT.. You have to go get it, you won't regret it.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

AHFlynn said:


> i saw an e30 325i droptop (black on black on black) at a mechanics place other day that id noticed had been sitting there for months
> so tempting. i could probably pick it up for $500 and finally learn to work on a car. :snowcool:


if that doesn't work out, share the wealth.


----------



## mitchlevy7 (Mar 1, 2009)

MITCH CAR 222 by mitchlevy7, on Flickr


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

mitchlevy7 said:


> MITCH CAR 222 by mitchlevy7, on Flickr


More info/pics please !


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

I


----------



## mitchlevy7 (Mar 1, 2009)

Mitch by Kevin Ƭ, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

a local car to me, you might have seen it at h20i if you attended


----------



## radio4d (May 25, 2012)

Jetta_Coupe said:


>


 What size of this rim 16" or 17" ? look goog


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

^ I'd guess 17's


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

radio4d said:


> What size of this rim 16" or 17" ? look goog


 16"


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

badb5 said:


>


 one of my favorite shots ever :heart:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

My god damn E30.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## gtdrifter94 (May 7, 2012)

ahhhh if only i could find the blue E30 M3 in red.....


----------



## pgasean (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm between a e30 and e34.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

mine. for sale in nj if anybody's interested


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

more info!


----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)

pgasean said:


> I'm between a e30 and e34.


couldnt agree more. But im leaning toward the E34


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine










Someone buy it!


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Exhaust Muncher said:


> couldnt agree more. But im leaning toward the E34


I'd like one too...


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Damn this thread... I now need an E30


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Denniswhat said:


> Someone buy it!


thats beautiful. how much you asking and what are the specs?


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I wouldn't get caught watching this at work, and Die Antwoord is _seriously_ not for everybody, but there's e30 content toward the end of the video.

NSFW: Die Antwoord


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Rukh said:


> I wouldn't get caught watching this at work, and Die Antwoord is _seriously_ not for everybody, but there's e30 content toward the end of the video.


:laugh::thumbup:

I love their videos


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

New die antwoord, tks!


----------



## TA (Sep 15, 2007)

Rukh said:


> I wouldn't get caught watching this at work, and Die Antwoord is _seriously_ not for everybody, but there's e30 content toward the end of the video.
> 
> NSFW: Die Antwoord


What did I just watch...


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

g_man said:


>


^more pics please, very nice. Where was this?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

AHFlynn said:


> thats beautiful. how much you asking and what are the specs?


2K. I do a 60 mile round trip commute with it 5 days a week. Leaks oil and power steering. 5 speed.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

eurojulien 318is said:


> :laugh:


Is that license plate really supposed to say "**** gobbler"??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

dylDOH said:


> Is that license plate really supposed to say "**** gobbler"??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=239960


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

my friends e30 vert with s52 swap, just got resprayed


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Denniswhat said:


> 2K. I do a 60 mile round trip commute with it 5 days a week. Leaks oil and power steering. 5 speed.


grrr i want ittt. haha. im pretty broke rn but i just started working. maybe ill hit you up in a few weeks and see if i get lucky...unless you want to trade for a honda accord :laugh:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

97audia4 said:


> my friends e30 vert with s52 swap, just got resprayed


 what wheels are those? 
I've never seen them.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Chapel said:


> what wheels are those?
> I've never seen them.


 I think they're C4 ZR1 wheels with the centers filled.


----------



## nach2103 (Jun 26, 2004)

*the daily*

the daily. recaros/coils/mild motor upgrades as parts wear out.... 128k currently. redline nearly every shift, every day ~ rock solid 27mpg.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Love Impul Silhouettes...


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

eurojulien 318is said:


> http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=239960


 thats incredible, Im cracking up right now


----------



## MMPower (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi I saw this topic on google, also wanted to add my own car, 




































































































For those wondering the construction phase of : http://www.mmpowergarage.com/projed.asp?id=24


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

MMPower said:


> Hi I saw this topic on google, also wanted to add my own car,


 Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## nach2103 (Jun 26, 2004)

MMPower said:


> Hi I saw this topic on google, also wanted to add my own car,
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering the construction phase of : http://www.mmpowergarage.com/projed.asp?id=24


 
welcome and amazing first post and car man!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Borrowed this from the Hot Shizz thread:


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

What are those turbine-style wheels on the grey car called? They are :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Saw this at Wörthersee  

 
BMW E30 325i Cabriolet by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

All da bitches luh mah e30 doe 

 
Endless Pacific Road by sina.pour, on Flickr 

 
Just past Morro Bay, CA by sina.pour, on Flickr 

 
Freshman year of college - down. by sina.pour, on Flickr 

 
IMG_9134 by sina.pour, on Flickr 

 
IMG_9157 by sina.pour, on Flickr 

 
IMG_9108 by sina.pour, on Flickr 

 
Big Sur by sina.pour, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

initiation said:


> What are those turbine-style wheels on the grey car called? They are :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb153/auto_papparazi/Cars and Coffee/100_7427.jpg


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

BMW M-systems with Throwing Star hubcaps


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

initiation said:


> What are those turbine-style wheels on the grey car called? They are :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 They look like a BBS wheel with the race fans. Old School before there was old school.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

the owner of my company is selling his wife's rust free e30 drop top. its white and has only 79k miles on it. it leaks a little oil, but otherwise, the top works, automatic windows work, etc. i think he wants 4k. im debating whether i should get it or not... thoughts?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

this thread makes me want to get another


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Chapel said:


> this thread makes me want to get another


 This thread makes me wish I never sold mine


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

madrussian said:


> the owner of my company is selling his wife's rust free e30 drop top. its white and has only 79k miles on it. it leaks a little oil, but otherwise, the top works, automatic windows work, etc. i think he wants 4k. im debating whether i should get it or not... thoughts?


 you need an E30


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

madrussian said:


> the owner of my company is selling his wife's rust free e30 drop top. its white and has only 79k miles on it. it leaks a little oil, but otherwise, the top works, automatic windows work, etc. i think he wants 4k. im debating whether i should get it or not... thoughts?


 You would be madder if you didn't do it... if it really is rust free what are you waiting for? You need it.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

its hard to justify spending 4k on something that would sit and need a bunch of money poured into it to get where i want, but it tempts me outside my window at work everyday. 

i wonder how hard it'd be to do a tranny swap. i also know it has a few mechanical issues, but yes it really is completely rust free and very clean considering its 23 years old? 

im going to ask if he'd take 3k for it.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

norcal505 said:


> BMW M-systems with Throwing Star hubcaps


 nope 



Diamond Dave said:


> They look like a BBS wheel with the race fans. Old School before there was old school.


 while I agree that they're some kind of bolt on fan... I can't determine whose... BBS ones have those huge holes for the bolts. This has hub cabs


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks to this thread, I need an E30


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Another music video with E30 content. A bit more tolerable music.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Unit01 said:


> Another music video with E30 content. A bit more tolerable music.


The ginger playing the sax is very Thompson twinsesque


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

More e30 music ... Probably posted in here somewhere already. Oh well.:sly:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

well, now I want another e30. So bad.


----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## eight~deuce (Aug 11, 2011)

Just picked her up a few weeks ago



















Also, If anyone has a 4x100 set of 15's i may be interested :thumbup:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks good are those stock taillights?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## eight~deuce (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, stock tails


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## InternetMeme (Aug 25, 2011)

E30 Hartge M3
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-E30-Hartge-M3-/221062998665?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item337861aa89

E30 M3 Convertible
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-M3-E3...omobiles_UK&hash=item1c27955248#ht_2236wt_991

E30 Alpina C2
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/e30-BMW-3...omobiles_UK&hash=item4167442c5f#ht_1906wt_991

SO MUCH WANT :heart:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

egally08 said:


> http://98cefc1a.whackyvidz.com
> 
> 
> ^^^^thats all i have to say about that



Most obvious spammer ever.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## fs454 (May 13, 2008)

Shot my buddy's '87 M52b28 swapped E30 last week but we were fighting daylight so we're going back out for a shoot soon, after he makes some more changes. More aggressive and some changes to the wheels coming. All built in his garage this past winter, and not pictured is the absolutely brand new looking, flawless interior. This freaking car made me sell my A3 and go BMW.


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep. I need an E30.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

fs454 said:


> Shot my buddy's '87 M52b28 swapped E30 last week but we were fighting daylight so we're going back out for a shoot soon, after he makes some more changes. More aggressive and some changes to the wheels coming. All built in his garage this past winter, and not pictured is the absolutely brand new looking, flawless interior. This freaking car made me sell my A3 and go BMW.
> 
> & pics!


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

eff you guys, everytime I open this thread I end up on craigslist. Miss my e30 lots.


----------



## eight~deuce (Aug 11, 2011)

mavric_ac said:


>


 
+1 for sedans


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

mitchlevy7 said:


> Mitch by Kevin Ƭ, on Flickr


Georgetown Waterfront?


----------



## A3VWGOLF (Jun 29, 2001)

first summer with my touring since finishing the S52 swap. So much fun :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd love an E30 touring sooooo much. They're just the perfect daily driver/road trip car in my opinion. :thumbup:



A3VWGOLF said:


> first summer with my touring since finishing the S52 swap. So much fun :thumbup:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Dasynn (Jun 21, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>



Wow


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

I just sold mine, /thread


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

if I bought another it'd be a sedan (or a 25yo wagon)


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Phunkshon said:


>


 I NEED that front bumper. Who makes it? What's the rear look like?


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Unit01 said:


> I NEED that front bumper. Who makes it? What's the rear look like?


After some googling it appears to be a Hartge front bumper.


----------



## E30LIFE (May 16, 2012)

From my first car, to my race car.

Here's a bunch of pictures of my car over the years. 
It started out as a 1989 325is with 140k miles on it and two owners. 
You can see the transformation to what is today.
Stock as a rock, with just my deep dish nardi installed.

Copy of MYE30 032 by stinkyriderx, on Flickr

Got some coilovers, was pretty stoked on how the chassis came alive.

thefest262 by stinkyriderx, on Flickr

Painted the stock weaves black, Still regret this.

socaleurosig by stinkyriderx, on Flickr


Lowered it more and threw on a super trendy volvo lip.

DSC5889 by mojocoggo, on Flickr

Got some Kosei K1's. 17x7.5 et35. 10mm spacer up front.

IMG_2977 by stinkyriderx, on Flickr

Got some 235/40 kdw's on them. I thought I was a canyon carving god.

3916685803_0f6ea7ff1f_o by stinkyriderx, on Flickr



DYLANS E30 PIC by stinkyriderx, on Flickr 

Then I got into the whole fitment thing. These were 17x8 Msystems with turbine covers. 

Pokéball by mojocoggo, on Flickr

A lot happened in between the last picture and this one. The car now has a 13 point 3/4 cage done by my title sponsor, Blackbird Fabworx. It has an m30b35 swap. And has trm 15x8's just to roll around on.

E30 in the Streets by mojocoggo, on Flickr

Custom dtm style shifter done by my other sponsor Castro Motorsport. Cobra Suzuka seat. 

E30 in the Streets by mojocoggo, on Flickr

E30 in the Streets by mojocoggo, on Flickr

E30 in the Streets by mojocoggo, on Flickr


IMG_5978 by stinkyriderx, on Flickr

I love this car more than any other inanimate object that has ever been in my life. So much so that I named it. It was my very first car. I have been through 5 or so other cars, but this has always and will always be around. My ultimate goal with this car is to campaign it in formula drift. It has come a long way, and there is a long way to go. But with the help of my friends and sponsors, I have no doubts that it will happen.

Trust me when I say. You need an E30.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Unit01 said:


> I NEED that front bumper. Who makes it? What's the rear look like?


BMW M-technic 1 kit

















I always preferred the Mtech1 spoiler to the Mtech2
1:








2:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> After some googling it appears to be a Hartge front bumper.


nope
this is the Hartge kits:









H23








H26








H27








H28/35








H35


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

E30LIFE said:


> Custom dtm style shifter done by my other sponsor Castro Motorsport. Cobra Suzuka seat.


:thumbup: to Castro. Chris has treated me right .


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Dr.AK said:


> :thumbup:


 Love that video, and now I need an E30.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

eurojulien 318is said:


> :laugh:


 (reads some of thread on other board, head explodes)


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

My daily while I'm working on my Mk2:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

I figured I'd be able to find an E30 sedan M3 conversion


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

I cleaned mine up on Saturday. All stock except lowered on Billy sports


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

bump


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

traded my 88 325is last night. im still upset but i got this out of it


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

Sweet M3!!!!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

This belongs here:
Link to album 
From Reddits car section


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just bought an E30. I need every spare part and stock piece you guys have laying around please :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a shift know ans steering wheel and coil pack

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Cushy said:


> any more on this? Particularly the wagon or the white 190? :thumbup:


 190 was for sale a couple of months ago on eBay. 

I saved some pictures. :thumbup: 







































































































Sorry, here is an E30!


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Troy Shark (Sep 9, 2012)

my buddies e30


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Sorry, here is an E30!


 :heart: 

She can sit on my face...


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

hrama803 said:


> :heart:
> 
> She can sit on my face...


  

Or the bonnet.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

To further derail this thread, I prefer her.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Phunkshon said:


>


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1990...5440300?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2c681f432c


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

This thread has singlehandedly destroyed any ability for me to buy another E30...
I saw a bone stock, not even that clean E30 get posted with an $8000 asking price... wtf!?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Mylch said:


>


 1.8T Sweet:what:


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Car 28 – Allan Davies / Andrew Davies – 1993 BMW E30 M3 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Car 28 – Allan Davies / Andrew Davies – 1993 BMW E30 M3 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I've also started an E36 Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5852402-The-you-need-an-E36-thread

and there's an E21 thread too: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4720997-Picture-post-Well-executed-E21-BMWs


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

absolutely epic rebuild thread:

from this









to this

































link to thread:
http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=225093&page=1


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Jetta_Coupe said:


>


Amazing photography!! So you still have your E30? Anything new done to it?


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## pillows (Nov 3, 2009)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/3312948924.html


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

pillows said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/cto/3312948924.html


It's is a truism of the car hobby that no matter what the car, someone somewhere will 1) drop it with really big wheels, 2) make a pick-up cab version and 3) make a 3-wheel version. It's like any other disease - you can develop a cure and innoculate the population, but there will always be cases popping up from time to time.


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

I think my next project is going to be a e30 with a 302 swap. This will be my second e30. 

This was my vert I sold earlier thus year.


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

GolfGLSGirl said:


> Amazing photography!! So you still have your E30? Anything new done to it?


Yes I still have it. I worked about 100 hrs on it last spring and spent a good amount of money. New coilovers, brakes refresh, Recaro Trophy, etc.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

my attorney has advised me to say 'no comment' on the above photos


----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

Chapel said:


> my attorney has advised me to say 'no comment' on the above photos


shipping damage to the paint job?


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

Some pictures I just snapped of my 1988 325, haven't done much to it in the past few years. Originally purchased her in 2006 did a lot of maintenance work and some upgrades. Drove it a lot, drove it from Massachusetts to California, then moved to Hawaii where she was my daily driver. Car has been great to own. Now I'm back in California and not deployed as much so I'm getting the itch to take her further...spent the weekend cleaning her and took some pictures.


























Interior needs a good cleaning


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

perfect stance.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

in the market AGAIN for an e30. I failed to find the perfect one for me after searching for probably over 4 months, and ended up buying something else instead. I will get one no matter how long it takes now, you wouldnt believe how hard it is to find an almost perfect plastic bumpered 2 door.

content


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

ncbrock said:


> you wouldnt believe how hard it is to find an almost perfect plastic bumpered 2 door.


Oh yes I would. I passed up a nice diamondschwartz '91 318is that a friend was selling as prices were swinging upward. Still kicking myself.


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

shameless whorage of my cah 


The E30 has landed back in Sunny San Diego. by sina.pour, on Flickr

then after a week of carpooling for my crew team i had to take the mudflaps off 


We famous we famous. by sina.pour, on Flickr


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> Oh yes I would. I passed up a nice diamondschwartz '91 318is that a friend was selling as prices were swinging upward. Still kicking myself.


oh that brings up another point. a 325 also, dont think I could live with a 318


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

ncbrock said:


> oh that brings up another point. a 325 also, dont think I could live with a 318


I found the fuel mileage and revvy character quite easy to live with. Or you could just throw in an M50 like everyone else does.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> I found the fuel mileage and revvy character quite easy to live with. Or you could just throw in an M50 like everyone else does.


those are iffy too, while its no doubt a better motor than an m20 its still a swap, and you have to know what your looking at or you could be buying someone elses mess


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

Just sold my E30 today, bought it July of 09. Why do I already regret it?:facepalm:


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

ncbrock said:


> oh that brings up another point. a 325 also, dont think I could live with a 318


The early 318 cars, yea I wouldn't want to own one. The later M42 however is not really that much slower than the M20. It all is in how you drive it. The M42 is best driven in high rpm ranges where the M20 has its torque in the low range.

Im not denying that I would like more power but if you find a deal you can't give up for an M42 328IS, I would take it.


----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)

Link


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out what I just bought. I have to get it shipped over here though:thumbup:


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

i went through this whole thread. nj went hard with, what it seems, the majority of sick e30's. just sayin.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

bump this thread back up, getting excited on my new arrival.

(not my new e30) but content


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

Just picked up this '89 325i for a grand. Used to be auto so it has an open 4.10 in the back. Pretty damn quick for 200k miles. Odometer is broken and p/s leaks but as we all know these are some of the easiest cars to work on.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

nice score for 1g. is that apline white or bronzit or a silver? hard to tell in the photo


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

circa 1992










circa 1991


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

ncbrock said:


> nice score for 1g. is that apline white or bronzit or a silver? hard to tell in the photo


Bronzit, my leasy favorite color ever. It can made to look good, although it clashes with my cream 240d and my pearl white s4. :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

I just bought a store an hour away from my house..

I didnt want to daily the E30, but if I rode to the store on the bike I would probably get struck by a deer.


 now I need to find a daily or move close to my store..


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Goat said:


> Bronzit, my leasy favorite color ever. It can made to look good, although it clashes with my cream 240d and my pearl white s4. :laugh:


When I was looking for my e30, i vowed not to get a bronzit car, one of my best friends has a bronzit e30, he probably wouldnt like that:laugh: I dont care for beige\brown cars anyways


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

ncbrock said:


> When I was looking for my e30, i vowed not to get a bronzit car, one of my best friends has a bronzit e30, he probably wouldnt like that:laugh: I dont care for beige\brown cars anyways


Maybe because the color appealed to an older demographic when new, but Bronzit cars seem to be in the nicest shape compared to other E30s. It seems like the pickier you are about condition, the more you're pushed towards beige.


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

ncbrock said:


> those are iffy too, while its no doubt a better motor than an m20 its still a swap, and you have to know what your looking at or you could be buying someone elses mess


Or do it the classy way: 2.8 M20 stroker. With a 298* cam. 

And yes, finding a decent plastic bumper 325is (technically only '89 or '90) is very tough!


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

Taken just the other day behind my campus apartment.


Lowered some more? by sina.pour, on Flickr

Yes I enjoy randomly staring at my car. :laugh:


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha, that's my homie anthony's car.



ncbrock said:


> bump this thread back up, getting excited on my new arrival.
> 
> (not my new e30) but content
> 
> ...


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

norcal505 said:


> Haha, that's my homie anthony's car.


did he end up selling it? I remember it being for sale, almost decided to buy it but the price was a little steep


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

ncbrock said:


> did he end up selling it? I remember it being for sale, almost decided to buy it but the price was a little steep


Hahaha everyone was giving him **** for the price he put it at. Keep in mind it really is a bronzit car that another mutual friend repainted calypso, and it's not a complete color changed car.

He kept it, but sold the wheels and such. Here it is as of a few days ago:


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine, not the cleanest but a lot of fun


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

I have a faux30, do I really *need* an e30 ?











:laugh:


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

I am thinking of going to see this, what do you guys think. 1984 318, 240km on it for $2400
I am not a BMW guy besides my old 83 533i that I had for a few years, is this worth going to see? What should i look for? I am my of a Corrado guy :laugh:

















Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Look into not buying it. 1984 318i = M10 with something like 100hp when new (3/4 of that now?). Not something that screams fun.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Oh boo, M10s aren't THAT bad. When mine was running like a top I didn't *need* to downshift to pass in 5th gear and it got out of its own way. With that motor, it's all about the chassis. Or boost. Or a swap. Or some kind of dreamy 8,000 RPM 2.0l 8v M10, ITBs and fuel injection ... yum.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

I want an E30 so bad  I love the looks of them. To me they are the retro Euro car to have


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> Look into not buying it. 1984 318i = M10 with something like 100hp when new (3/4 of that now?). Not something that screams fun.


There's nothing wrong with the M10 in that car. The price, though. That's wrong.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is mine; 1990. Every option except heated seats. New BMW OEM top ($$$$$$$$). Just had the interior (partially) reupholstered. Also new tires on 15" MSW wheels, new OEM exhaust tips, new t-stat, new valve cover gasket, new fuel lines, new timing belt, new water pump, new battery, front tie rods, completely rebuilt shifter with OEM parts, various bulbs replaced, new stereo, etc...It's 99% perfect now and great to drive. Original paint and pinstripes, no accidents, and I've got a stack of paperwork going back to 1995. 

Goes like hell too  

I was offered $6k the other day at the car wash but I'm not done with my fun yet and that price is probably too low for the car.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Some final shots of mine before it went into hibernation:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

tapatalk


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had 5 or 6 E30's here are my 2 favorites.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## P ARKUS (Nov 18, 2009)

Been following this thread for a few years now. I finally caved. When I saw this car for sale, I had to pick it up. Presenting my newly acquired 1991 325is M-Tech II with 65xxx ORIGINAL km's (40K miles)! Loving it so far!!! Hoping to put a nice S52 engine into it at some point in the future.


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

My local guys


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I like that engine/fuelrail/intake cover


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

P ARKUS said:


> Been following this thread for a few years now. I finally caved. When I saw this car for sale, I had to pick it up. Presenting my newly acquired 1991 325is M-Tech II with 65xxx ORIGINAL km's (40K miles)! Loving it so far!!! Hoping to put a nice S52 engine into it at some point in the future.


The perfect E30 :thumbup:


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

Chapel said:


> I like that engine/fuelrail/intake cover


Thanks our body guy (owner of the vert ) is mad man with fiberglass . He is considering making them if people want them . I have been on the fence about e30/e28 for six months now but it may be in the works as the toy and mk2 for daily use . The more work we do the more impressed I get


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

P ARKUS said:


> Been following this thread for a few years now. I finally caved. When I saw this car for sale, I had to pick it up. Presenting my newly acquired 1991 325is M-Tech II with 65xxx ORIGINAL km's (40K miles)! Loving it so far!!! Hoping to put a nice S52 engine into it at some point in the future.


That's a rare car. I wouldn't touch I thing it if were me.


----------



## AchtungE30 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wishing winter was over so I can go topless again!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

B3passatBMX said:


> The perfect E30 :thumbup:


agreed. Stock M-tech2s do so much to my pants.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

CJ318 said:


> Oh boo, M10s aren't THAT bad. When mine was running like a top I didn't *need* to downshift to pass in 5th gear and it got out of its own way. With that motor, it's all about the chassis. Or boost. Or a swap. Or some kind of dreamy 8,000 RPM 2.0l 8v M10, ITBs and fuel injection ... yum.


+1, fun to turbo and rock solid motors.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

got me some new wheels and some 225\45's on the way also:thumbup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

James540 said:


> thumbs down on all the convertibles. the others are cool though!http://www.********.com/09ht.jpg


Wrong


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## CamryDriver (Mar 5, 2005)

Got any details on suspension, wheel combo on this? Looks perfect


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)

Pchop


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally got one of my own. 

1989 325i, 5spd, reupholstered sport seats, black suede headliner, ESM 17 x 8/9 wheels, with hr/bilstein susp and magnaflow exhaust


20121230_120611 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr


IMG_20130109_231136 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr

and yes all the tint and stickers will be coming off, I picked it up the day after christmas and have just been too lazy to do so yet


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Pics from www.e30.de


































And this is lovely....


----------



## Prost (Feb 18, 1999)

Got mine last month...92 MTII Appearance Pkg with 44k miles only...


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Prost said:


> Got mine last month...92 MTII Appearance Pkg with 44k miles only...


WOW, nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Are you on r3vlimited.com?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Phunkshon said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Prost (Feb 18, 1999)

IronJoe said:


> WOW, nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Are you on r3vlimited.com?


Yes...


----------



## Prost (Feb 18, 1999)

My odometer, speedometer and the mpg meter (dunno what to call that, the one below the RPM meter) are not working when the car is cold...it will work occasionally when it warm up, anyone know how to fix that? Do I need to rebuild the whole thing?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Prost said:


> My odometer, speedometer and the mpg meter (dunno what to call that, the one below the RPM meter) are not working when the car is cold...it will work occasionally when it warm up, anyone know how to fix that? Do I need to rebuild the whole thing?


like, the dials aren't working at all?


----------



## Prost (Feb 18, 1999)

Chapel said:


> like, the dials aren't working at all?


Only when warm up...occasionally...only the RPM (Tachometer) is working when cold...


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

probably need a new cluster. my temp gauge does that if I dont tap it. Try tapping it with decent force when its cold.


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

Check this out.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

It might have been posted before - but frankly; I don't care


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Shamesless whoring. 

If you need an E30 check my sig.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

that Rook's?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Might be.


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

Drug this '89 325i home on Saturday. Head was removed because of a broken rocker arm. 100% rust free California car. I got it up on my lift this weekend. Mint! It does need some interior love though. 









Got a broken E30? Fire up the 20VT quattro! I negotiated a free tow to my house with the purchase too. 









So question. The head is at the machine shop getting valves lapped and decked. The head has 1 broken rocker. Would you replace them all? Would you replace them with the HD rockers? I want to do a DOHC swap someday but I want to run the stock engine while I fix up the rest of the car.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I'd replace them just for my comfort. 

I'd also look into having them do a mild P&P on the head. Mine was done and it definitely pulled harder at higher revs than a stock car--before the remap it'd bang into the rev limiter very quickly in 1st/2nd gears.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Uberchad said:


> So question. The head is at the machine shop getting valves lapped and decked. The head has 1 broken rocker. Would you replace them all? Would you replace them with the HD rockers? I want to do a DOHC swap someday but I want to run the stock engine while I fix up the rest of the car.


 Just replace one with stock rockers. HD rockers aren't necessary for a regular E30.


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

Chapel said:


> Just replace one with stock rockers. HD rockers aren't necessary for a regular E30.


 You wouldn't replace them all? Mileage is at 132k but I have no history on this.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Uberchad said:


> You wouldn't replace them all? Mileage is at 132k but I have no history on this.


 mine were still going strong at 220k... they aren't a typical failure point in the M20 unless over-revved or oil starved.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Troy Shark (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

Three from the Philly SCCA autocross yesterday:


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

I love this thread and nice cars everyone :beer: This makes me want to sell my GTI and get an E30. I used to work for a detail shop in the 80s and the shop used to do dealership cars. I used to drive these cars when new, and the E30 BMW is one of the cars I really enjoyed. I loved driving an M3 over a customer's Ferrari 308.


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Any good links for finding E30s? I keep an eye on CL and autotrader, but haven't had much luck. Any dedicated for-sale sites? Maybe I should just lurk on some bmw forums..


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

Shmi said:


> Any good links for finding E30s? I keep an eye on CL and autotrader, but haven't had much luck. Any dedicated for-sale sites? Maybe I should just lurk on some bmw forums..


Use the classifieds on dedicated forums: 

www.r3vlimited.com
www.e30tech.com
www.bimmerforums.com


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

ohsnappe2 said:


>


whatever happened to this car, I almost bought it about 8 years ago.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Some seriously impressive cars in the last 60+ pages. Some serious garbage too.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## fporro (Jan 19, 2004)

Aloha Friday,

Just added Mason's steel cross brace to my 87 iC, had to remove and do slight modification to e30motorwerks skid plate.

Basically a little trimming and drilled new mounting holes for it to latch onto cross brace.

They do clear Racing Dynamics headers, mounting hardware includes washers in case you are not utilizing a skid plate.
Little rubber tube near headers is my crank ventilation pipe.

Mason recommended steel for cabrios, others chassis will do fine with aluminum.

Thanks Robert and John for putting out good products.


----------



## kevindoesvideo (Mar 31, 2013)

Check out this E30 Video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW2EW4IWNIk


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

Uberchad said:


>


dat tornado red 200 20vt!!!!!!


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Top 5 must-have's. :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Masquerade said:


> Top 5 must-have's. :thumbup:


Damn it, I was planning to shoot my M3 at that very location.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Bump for some new photo's of my E30. I suck at photography and wanted to play with a fisheye, please don't make fun of my photos :laugh:

It's no M3 or show car but it sure is fun.


----------



## Troy Shark (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Phenomenal. :thumbup:


----------



## Troy Shark (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

My em-trey at the Port Townsend Cruise a few weeks ago.


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

IronJoe said:


> My em-trey at the Port Townsend Cruise a few weeks ago.


I was there, took the show photo below. Such a damn clean car bro, good work! 
-


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Masquerade said:


> Phenomenal. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## bemtroch (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr K (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn this thread!  

One of my former E30s. I miss her.


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Saw this over on S|W, simply incredible...


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

B3passatBMX said:


> Bump for some new photo's of my E30. I suck at photography and wanted to play with a fisheye, please don't make fun of my photos :laugh:
> 
> It's no M3 or show car but it sure is fun.


 I love what you did with the intake, throttle and valve cover. I have mine black wrinkle paint with silver stripes right now but that makes me want to try something different.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

any new E30s on the forum?


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Saved this one from the junk yard, spent a few weeks putting it together and have been driving it everywhere lately.



Euro bumpers come in tomorrow :beer:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

local E30.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

^Ari Vatanen in 1988 Rally Finland.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

fporro said:


> Aloha Friday,
> 
> Just added Mason's steel cross brace to my 87 iC, had to remove and do slight modification to e30motorwerks skid plate.
> 
> ...


How does it feel? I've been looking into getting one for mine. :beer:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

couple pics from a show a few weeks back:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Forgot I had these pics.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

^ thats my buddy's E30, thing is wicked:beer:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> ^ thats my buddy's E30, thing is wicked:beer:


its bitchin, i have a bunch of other shots of it here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.484148268331689.1073741867.427843143962202&type=1


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

if your buddy happens to want any of these photos just lmk his email and i'll send them to him


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

More from www.e30.de


----------



## mccorison (Jan 16, 2010)

So roughly 5 years ago I was reading this thread and thought "hey I do need an E30"! 
After 2+ years of searching and 2 years of working here is the result.


----------



## P ARKUS (Nov 18, 2009)

This thread is 100% truth. I needed one, and I got one. However I stumbled upon a diamond when looking for a rock


----------



## Mgriz (Mar 18, 2001)

Here are a few pics of my E30, which I'm really missing right now.


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

This used to be my fav website back in 1998. :laugh: 

http://e30.de/


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

CAtuned in Sacramento built this M20 car from the ground up...in two weeks 










Don't think I've posted my E30 in TCL yet:


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

I need an E30 M3 :heart:

Pics from s14.net


----------



## hiddentactics (Feb 27, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cktop-w-Supercharged-S52-M3-Engine-BBS-Wheels


----------



## AchtungE30 (Jun 29, 2009)

Forgot to post these recent shots of my vert.


63 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


67 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


69 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


74 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks clean. I'd like to see some stills... :thumbup:


----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope this two have been posted already, cause people need to see these them as often as possible. 









-


----------



## Andyman746 (May 8, 2000)

^ So sweet:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fourmotioneer (May 15, 2009)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

BMW e30 Cabrio - Retro-Motoring


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

Could somebody help identify the year and trim level of this car (if possible)? I saw it while in the car for work so I couldn't get out to look at it. It appears to be missing the lower part of both the front and rear bumper, but otherwise seemed clean at first glance. There was no posted phone number so I would have to go knock on the guy's door. Assuming the car runs and is in good condition mechanically, is it worth the half hour drive to go check out for the posted sale price of $4,000? What would you consider a good offer?

Sorry about the terrible photo. I was sitting on the side of the road with my hazards on to snap a quick shot. 










Thanks


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

^ It's an '87 to '91 325i convertible. It is missing the front lower valance. The rear however is correct as is. The early bodied cars (which includes all 'verts until the last year, '92) did not have the bodywork extend much below the rear bumper, unlike the later bodied cars. Coupes/sedans got the late bodywork starting in '88. M3s never changed over. 

If the car is extremely sound mechanically and the interior is in good shape and it isn't rusty, $4k is a reasonable price. Otherwise, it's a bit high for a run of the mill convertible.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

my 100% stock vert, I have no plans of modding it.


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

^^ Beautiful car! not even lower it? we want to add a 318i convertible to our collection for next summer, just suspension and some tires and go cruising.

For $4k I'd rather pick one up in Florida that is rust free, everytime we see another E30 that's from the rust belt, we are always thankful that we got ours from Florida.


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

TheMadChigga said:


> ^^ Beautiful car! not even lower it? we want to add a 318i convertible to our collection for next summer, just suspension and some tires and go cruising.
> 
> For $4k I'd rather pick one up in Florida that is rust free, everytime we see another E30 that's from the rust belt, we are always thankful that we got ours from Florida.


I've owned a bunch of cars in the past and modded them, this one I want to keep original. I can drive it all over the place and not about potholes or manhole cover etc. Mine is a 318i, it was owned by the same family for 20 years before I got it. The car has no rust and drives like a new car, no shaking or pulling from side to side when going 75.


----------



## '88Jetta16v (Sep 5, 2005)

dubsport87 said:


> I've owned a bunch of cars in the past and modded them, this one I want to keep original. I can drive it all over the place and not about potholes or manhole cover etc. Mine is a 318i, it was owned by the same family for 20 years before I got it. The car has no rust and drives like a new car, no shaking or pulling from side to side when going 75.


Are the color matched wheels original?


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

'88Jetta16v said:


> Are the color matched wheels original?


no, however they were something you could get from the dealership back in the day.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy 10th burthday e30 thread!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Masquerade said:


> Hope this two have been posted already, cause people need to see these them as often as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice thread. Here is my Black Widow (since it was covered in black widows) 89 5spd that I saved from going to be recycled into a new Honda Civic. I've only had it a few weeks and have got it back to life and running like a champ. I just got sunroof parts in the mail yesterday and waiting for the new lid to arrive so I can fix the sunroof and give her a proper wash and wax.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6122134-Project-Second-chance-(E30-Content)


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Masquerade (Mar 28, 2013)

Easily, my favorite E30 M3 I've seen. This is just staggering... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Holy ****. This thread is 10 years old now...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

vw_golf_vw said:


> mmmmmmmmm.....congrats on 13,000...the chick though the wing rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


10 years ago I had 13,000 posts...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Masquerade said:


> Easily, my favorite E30 M3 I've seen. This is just staggering... :thumbup::thumbup:


I cropped and tweaked that actual photo from this, then posted it to Tumblr. I hope the owner doesn't mind.


----------



## norcal505 (Aug 14, 2007)

I know some of you guys may have seen my Peugeot restoration project, but here's my DD.
Bought new in the family, imported from Germany in the mid-90s. US spec drivetrain though.

1991.


First wash in 6 weeks... by sina.pour, on Flickr


Here by sina.pour, on Flickr


Here by sina.pour, on Flickr


318i, 318s, SF Bay by sina.pour, on Flickr

And here it is last summer (2013) when I took it on a fat road trip up the Californian Coast surfing and camping with some of my bros.


forrest, jack, car by sina.pour, on Flickr


the camp gang by sina.pour, on Flickr


En route to Morro State Park by sina.pour, on Flickr


when the car got stuck on the trail going behind bixby by sina.pour, on Flickr


super windy by sina.pour, on Flickr


meeting another r3ver in carmel by sina.pour, on Flickr


overlooking bixby bridge by sina.pour, on Flickr


"You're doing it wrong pal" by sina.pour, on Flickr


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

I never grow tired of the thread. I think I need an e30 for my next DD.


----------



## 13bpower (Jun 28, 2006)

jakellama123 said:


> traded my 88 325is last night. im still upset but i got this out of it


E30 > M clone


----------



## AchtungE30 (Jun 29, 2009)

Did a fall foliage run with some friends this past weekend...


IMG_3912 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3913 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3914 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3916 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3917 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3918 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3919 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3923 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3925 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3943 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3949 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3951 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3955 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3962 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3974 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3941 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3927 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3930 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3932 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


IMG_3940 by AchtungE30, on Flickr


----------



## 13bpower (Jun 28, 2006)

mah 30


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I need an E30


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

nice


----------



## panamajackLGT (Feb 8, 2008)

I miss my 91' 318is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

I drove a convertible 325 the other day. I have not drove an E30 since I had mine in 2006. I forgot how fun these cars are to drive. Every time I see one I regret selling mine. The picture below is of the one I had.


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

Having been around the VW block (97 GLX, 90 Coupe, 98 GLX, 90 GLI) and the BMW circuit (E36 M3, E34 540i, 2 E39 528i, E30 325i) I've settled on my latest beauty. An 87 325e, however the first thing done was pull the anemic 2.7l in favor of a 24v M50TUB25. Suspension and wheels are next, actually have the parts sitting in the garage but haven't had the time to install it all.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Currently in the middle of an M50 swap on mine. Weather has kept it at a stand still the last few weeks as I haven't been able to push it into the garage. 

Yanked the little M42 


















M50 in place. Need to get the transmission back in. Run the harness and coolant hoses and get it back together this weekend hopefully.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

BMW E30 3-Series at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Replica fans.


----------



## panamajackLGT (Feb 8, 2008)

nice and clean!


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

what's the going rate on a 325e these days? faded paint, bit of bubbling, and diving board bumpers...

thanks!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

fourmotioneer said:


>


Awesome picture :beer:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

benjaminobscene said:


> what's the going rate on a 325e these days? faded paint, bit of bubbling, and diving board bumpers...
> 
> thanks!


e30 prices keep rising no matter what the condition\model, at least around here. Without seeing it could be a 3k car.


----------



## Wiggy0070 (Aug 18, 2012)

If someones selling or knows someones who's selling a 325i or is, I'm very interested :beer:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

ncbrock said:


> e30 prices keep rising no matter what the condition\model, at least around here. Without seeing it could be a 3k car.


yeah, it's getting ridiculous.
I love E30s, don't get me wrong... but when you can buy a nice-ish E36 for the same price as a rat E30: that's a ****ing problem.

Great cars, overinflated buy-ins.

$3000 is the most I would pay for a 325i with an M20. $3500 for an iS. under $3000 for an eta. No comment on M3s. They tend to be all over the place but are semi-realistic with their pricing because they're seriously in demand.
89+ should be a few bucks more because they look better.

engine swap cars are all over the place. M50 swaps can add $1000-2000 for the price. any other swaps? the sky is the limit.

M50 swaps are so commonplace now that I can understand seeing a nice clean swapped E30 with a modded M50 for $4000-5000. 

But once in a while you'll see a ratty E30 with a spaghetti M50 for like $8000 and I just want to punch the seller in the mouth.

Anyone asking more than $4000 for an M20 powered E30 needs the same slap. The E36 with an M5x is a better car... I can't believe I'm saying that... but you can find E36s in better shape, better mods and with less mileage for less than beater E30s. That's sad.

The only E30s that should be worth anything more than my prices above are fully rust-free 89+ examples with COMPLETE service histories for the past 5-10 years or fully built, swapped, cleaned and restored E30s.

low mileage but early body and not in the best shape (about $800 over priced at least)
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/4291774652.html

$12k for a convertible? dafuq?
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/4281008540.html

how about $1600 bro?
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4289576492.html
THAT is a good buy assuming it's not totally rotten. split seats are an easy fix/swap

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/4259768200.html
$2300 asking. I'd offer $2000 depending on the rust

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4274214484.html
another good buy. 

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/4290521613.html
325iX with a stroker motor. Good price, needs someone who can weld in new strut towers (or repair the existing).

if you got any you want to share so I can pick apart, let me know. Let's get these prices back in line with reality.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/4290944653.html
pandora's box for a good price


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

It's so hard to say what is worth it and what's not, my logic goes is how much you are willing to spend for what you want, if you just want a cool looking E30 but don't mind the possible hidden rust, then $3-5k is a good price point to set, but if you want a really nice one that you can enjoy for years to come, then I think it's worth it to spend it on one with as mint of a body as possible, because if you think about it it comes down to:

$2k E30
$2k to fix all the rust
$3k for a decent paint job if not more
$2k for new suspension, bushings etc
$1k for decent interior
$1k for mechanical stuff on drivetrain.

that comes out to $11k already, so why not spend $8k on a really mint body with most work done and just enjoy it?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

TheMadChigga said:


> It's so hard to say what is worth it and what's not, my logic goes is how much you are willing to spend for what you want, if you just want a cool looking E30 but don't mind the possible hidden rust, then $3-5k is a good price point to set, but if you want a really nice one that you can enjoy for years to come, then I think it's worth it to spend it on one with as mint of a body as possible, because if you think about it it comes down to:
> 
> $2k E30
> $2k to fix all the rust
> ...


I didn't need a mint body to enjoy it. In fact, I enjoyed it more due to it's condition.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Cheap ones near me

http://battlecreek.craigslist.org/cto/4264056100.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/4267144709.html

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/4290127337.html

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/4279486666.html


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

Chapel said:


> I didn't need a mint body to enjoy it. In fact, I enjoyed it more due to it's condition.


I'm sure you do, but not everyone does and hence why some E30's are peaking the $10k mark.

We lucked out when we got my wife's at the price, now I want one for myself and can't bite the bullet.


----------



## engine09 (Nov 13, 2012)

awesome:thumbup:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Took mine out for coffee this morning. Posted it in my thread but figure I would put it here too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

shameless plug of my new e30


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

Finally took mine out of hibernation yesterday


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

dang i want one now....wheres a good place to start looking? bmw forums? or roll the dice on craigslist?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Think I might look at this tomorrow.

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/cto/4396177086.html


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Mk2GLi420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Still love mine. No ragrets


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

RPF1 said:


>


:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

13bpower said:


> E30 > M clone


I suppose your opinion is as valid as any.

But for me and having owned both (currently still owning the E36), the E36 (incl. non M's) is better in almost every way.

I still have a soft spot though for E30's, I love them and the way they look in their own right.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Phunkshon said:


> I cropped and tweaked that actual photo from this, then posted it to Tumblr. I hope the owner doesn't mind.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

This thread makes my life so difficult. I need to own an e30 m3, but down want to give up a great e36 to get a beat e30. I need to make more money so I can have both, and a decent daily, and a 964 or 993.:banghead:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Picked up this weirdo last night

1984 318i Baur 129k miles


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

^What the....more pics and info please?

Edit: nvm just googled. Very cool!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

kwik!gti said:


> ^What the....more pics and info please?
> 
> Edit: nvm just googled. Very cool!




Thanks!! Yeah, it's a strangely cool car. I missed driving a car made in the 80s. My oldest son has a scirocco and my middle son a 190e, as we fixed up their cars it made me miss cars of this decade. I was lucky to find this locally and unmolested.


----------



## Mk2GLi420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine sleeping in the garage 😘 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

My spare complete M20 for my stroker motor build. My car is not advancing as I would like it too, its funds and time have been diverted to the Jeep.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Just picked up this 90 325 for $1800. So happy


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice find! e, i, is?

There was a 318is coupe here in similar condition, guy wanted $3000 or $3500 for it, can't remember. And that was the cheapest by a long shot.

Canada sucks.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

325i


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Just picked up this 90 325 for $1800. So happy


Mine had those same OEM wheels, in very good condition. They have new winterforce studded tires on them. I got new wheels, you can have my old ones if you want them.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

GD I want an E30...

All the ones around me are either "e" models, verts, red, or clapped out pieces of crap.

All I want is something that resembles this:









(http://motoringconbrio.com/2012/06/19/e30-gone-but-not-forgotten/)


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

E's can be cool,I loved my e. I'd buy it back in a heart beat.








dat interior


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

my whip


----------



## SaleenSolution (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll play
1984 318i (w/ delicious M50 powa)
Production Date: 03.10.1983
Color: Achatgruen Metallic (177)

About 10 minutes after picking him up in Atlanta 5 years ago, stopping for some gas (DAT GAS PRICE)

















Cool shot during paint after swap


















As he sits today

















I really need to take him out for a proper shoot...I'm slackin'


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

fourmotioneer said:


>


Love this photo. :thumbup::thumbup:



DarrenW said:


> BMW e30 Cabrio - Retro-Motoring


Were any E30s offered from the factory in a purple color? I think the above looks fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

Here's mine !


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*FV-QR*

/\ wow, perfect. Show us more.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's mine sleeping in the garage next to my Jeep. Its a garage queen.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Nice M3 on BaT-auction now... http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3/


----------



## vdubinsd (May 22, 2006)

Orjan said:


> Nice M3 on BaT-auction now... http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3/


Dear Lord, please let someone buy this that is not going to slam it to the ground, or put 20 in BBS with stretched tires....I promise to be good.


Amen


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

vdubinsd said:


> Dear Lord, please let someone buy this that is not going to slam it to the ground, or put 20 in BBS with stretched tires....I promise to be good.
> 
> 
> Amen


This.


----------



## AchtungE30 (Jun 29, 2009)

$46k :screwy:
for a car that will essentially be a 1k/yr car or a time capsule, garage queen...

Another great car lost to the auction collectors of the world..


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooh, I like that one more than the even-lower-mileage Diamondschwarz one they're hoarding 

Too bad E30 M3 prices have gotten ridiculous. Although I guess the more you think about it, the more reasonable it seems; that is definitely a very clean and original example.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

I remember my friend bought a mint salmon silver 88 with 80k miles for $10k and I thought that was too much. I could have had a trashed white one on lien sale once for $3k that the guy skipped out on his bill...... needless to say that was years ago.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Got mine two weeks ago. 1987 5spd. 

The day I picked it up. 

Untitled by 


Wife and kids like it. 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14787374374/]
image by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## 13bpower (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

If anyone in Chicago/Midwest is looking for a good runner, I am selling one

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/4596457122.html


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Pulled her out of the garage for a sunday drive for coffee and a bagel. Not too long, the A/C isn't fixed yet.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

this thread almost has a million views... how do I monetize this?!


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Knowing you probably influenced several people to help save an E30 by buying, keep up, save from a downward slide to the scrap heap. Lets call it good car karma and the BMW gods may shine on you.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

mikes96GTI said:


> Knowing you probably influenced several people to help save an E30 by buying, keep up, save from a downward slide to the scrap heap. Lets call it good car karma and the BMW gods may shine on you.


tell that to the CEL that came on today for a camshaft position sensor that I JUST replaced 2 months ago


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Chapel said:


> tell that to the CEL that came on today for a camshaft position sensor that I JUST replaced 2 months ago


There are worse things!


----------



## 13bpower (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## StrkOutTheSide45 (Aug 10, 2004)

Picked this lil lady up yesterday. 87 325.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

So, I found the only E30 that actually caused me to go take a look at it. 1 of 149, 1 or 39 in manual. E30 M Technik in silver with blue top (convertible). M3 seats with M colors, skirts all around, garage kept and dealer serviced since new. When I say it was mint, I mean it was showroom. I had no idea that there was a rare E30, with the exception of the M3 of course.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

MCTB said:


> So, I found the only E30 that actually caused me to go take a look at it. 1 of 149, 1 or 39 in manual. E30 M Technik in silver with blue top (convertible). M3 seats with M colors, skirts all around, garage kept and dealer serviced since new. When I say it was mint, I mean it was showroom. I had no idea that there was a rare E30, with the exception of the M3 of course.


Yeah they are pretty rare. That sounds even more rare. Now even more so. Sounds like a 92 93. Diamond Schwartz its rare too in an mtech as is red. 1 in 10. Must of them were white.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271634340636?forcerRptr=true&item=271634340636&viewitem


























Minty


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

That is a nice car. Not digging the wheels but still, nice car.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

mikes96GTI said:


> That is a nice car. Not digging the wheels but still, nice car.


x2. i love tarmacs but i think these are just too big for this whip.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Re-did suspension and added some wheels:


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## auspeer (Jul 31, 2012)

*BMW*

Since a young boy my family has had 3 X5's, a BMW station wagon, and a Z4. The original X5 had 29X,XXX miles and the z4 is still a blast to drive. I bought a VW W8 passat :screwy: that now has 80k. Everyday I see this thread I want to buy a old BMW....someone trade me:banghead:


----------



## Mk2GLi420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Put my winter wheels on and ended up liking then more than my show wheels? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mk2GLi420 said:


> Put my winter wheels on and ended up liking then more than my show wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: They look awesome man.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Rereading this thread is getting me so excited to find a buyer for my 951 and get started on my e30 I picked up about a month ago.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

mikes96GTI said:


> There are worse things!


coolant leak?


----------



## bahasad (Mar 18, 2011)

Given the choice between an E36 M3 and an E30, what would you guys get? The E30 is the only 3-series platform (besides the E21 but I don't count that) that I've never driven or owned and am very interested in getting one to check out. That and the fact that I could probably sell it for what I paid for if I don't like it.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

bahasad said:


> Given the choice between an E36 M3 and an E30, what would you guys get? The E30 is the only 3-series platform (besides the E21 but I don't count that) that I've never driven or owned and am very interested in getting one to check out. That and the fact that I could probably sell it for what I paid for if I don't like it.


Having owned both, I'm glad I'm going back to an e30. The e36 M3 is really practical and you can drive it every day, but it had no "soul" to me. In my area at least I see e36s and e36 M3's everywhere and don't want to be another. The e30 depending on what you get can be really reliable or have a ton of quirks. I just love the classic looks and feel of the e30, it can't even be compared to the e36. The e30 I just got has a m52 swap so it should be almost as fast as an e36 M3 to boot.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

lol


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

eurojulien 318is said:


> lol


Clean sedan :thumbup: love black with tan interior.


----------



## Tyster (Aug 3, 2009)

just sold my 318is... going to miss it. Now the search for an e46 M3 begins.


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

Hoping to pick up one this summer for a toy. But until then need some inspiration /motivation until then, so show me your favorite E30 wallpapers.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

Figured I probably should post a few of my e30. Full track prepped


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^^^ very nice!!


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I love koseis. Nice car:thumbup:. My motor is all buttoned up and almost ready to go into the car.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Since they were still being produced new, I have wanted an E30. 

I passed over many an E30 to get my dream Mk1 VW. 

But, the urge still stays with me for another boxy German car.

This recently came up on my CL:
1989 BMW 325i - beautiful Red E30 sedan - $4300 (Wood Dale) 









































Too bad it's :


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not an 89 either. Unless the owner got rid of plastic bumpers to install the early bumpers.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

westopher said:


> It's not an 89 either. Unless the owner got rid of plastic bumpers to install the early bumpers.


That^. I would pay like 3k for that because of the auto.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

ncbrock said:


> That^. I would pay like 3k for that because of the auto.


I texted the owner. I asked first if it was an 1988 or an '89. 

He said only "1989."

I said "Did you change the bumpers?"

He texted "previous owner did."

That was it. I'm "meh" now.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

someone just sold a 2.7 stroker 90 325i 2 door here. Cloth interior, hartge wheels, full suspension done and great shape for 6500 CND. So basically 5500 USD. There are really nice e30s for really good deals out there if you are patient. Only reason I didn't pick it up is I absolutely HATED the colour. I think it was cirrusblau. Keep looking and a good one will pop up.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

westopher said:


> someone just sold a 2.7 stroker 90 325i 2 door here. Cloth interior, hartge wheels, full suspension done and great shape for 6500 CND. So basically 5500 USD. There are really nice e30s for really good deals out there if you are patient. Only reason I didn't pick it up is I absolutely HATED the colour. I think it was cirrusblau. Keep looking and a good one will pop up.


Yea...I've always wanted one in a stick, and I like most e30 colors except maroon and beige. I'm not picky with 4-doors or 2-doors. 

So many were blown up by teens in my area. Would be nice to find a decent one at a decent price.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Maggiolone said:


> I texted the owner. I asked first if it was an 1988 or an '89.
> 
> He said only "1989."
> 
> ...


Wut. I can't comprehend why anyone would change late model plastic bumpers to diving boards:laugh:. Even if they were in an accident, the plastic bumpers are easy enough to find.


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

How much to these wheels cost? I assume they are not reps.:sly:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> How much to these wheels cost? I assume they are not reps.:sly:


http://fifteen52.us/shop/#!/fifteen52-RSL-Tarmac/p/32054385/category=8224238


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

out of stock and they don't have my bolt pattern... Looks like my money will be going somewhere else... RPF1


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> out of stock and they don't have my bolt pattern... Looks like my money will be going somewhere else... RPF1


Their website seems to always show them out of stock. Best to call them directly or find a dealer.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Chapel said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271634340636?forcerRptr=true&item=271634340636&viewitem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like :thumbup: 325is :thumbup:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Mineralblau, my fav e30 color that we never got Stateside:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Maggiolone said:


> Mineralblau, my fav e30 color that we never got Stateside:


I love that color. If I were to ever for some reason go through a whole car respray, this would be the color.


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

I have joined the ranks. 91 318is. No rust - 150k miles. The paint is terrible - I'm not worried about the original single-stage, but I don't know how to deal with the clear that seems to be in some areas of previous repair. It's flaking badly.

Try and wet-sand it off?

Looking forward to getting it cleaned up enough to properly join this thread.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

The Producer said:


> I have joined the ranks. 91 318is. No rust - 150k miles. The paint is terrible - I'm not worried about the original single-stage, but I don't know how to deal with the clear that seems to be in some areas of previous repair. It's flaking badly.
> 
> Try and wet-sand it off?
> 
> Looking forward to getting it cleaned up enough to properly join this thread.


Wet sand and give it a good polish. Mine's going on 4 years and aside from a quick polish and numerous waxes a year. Still looks great. Single stage is real easy to work with.









You really don't even need to wet sand unless it's real bad. This was 3M Perfect it Polishes and my Griots orbital. Couple passes of each compound followed by a coat of glaze and a good coat of wax.









This was late last year. Still all original Brilliantrot.









Welcome to club!


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

Thanks for the polishing tips - we're going to get into it tomorrow.

I'm not worried about where the original paint is, but the hood, roof and rear quarter have been repainted and cleared. The metal repair is very good, but the clear has failed. I can literally flake chunks off of it. Not sure how to deal with it.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Might as well post up some recents of mine.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> out of stock and they don't have my bolt pattern... Looks like my money will be going somewhere else... RPF1





freedomgli said:


> Their website seems to always show them out of stock. Best to call them directly or find a dealer.


Yeah, I think they have a shipment due in soon. Call them or email them. They're very responsive.

I should redo that part of the site and have it show "Call for availability" when stock is 0 on the inventory.


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

Two reasons why you need an e30, RS's, and Alpine White..


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

My Husbands E30


----------



## GLI_Jrock (Dec 29, 2007)

My e30


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

from 2 weeks ago,


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

There is an E30 coupe I found while on a DOA ambulance call awaiting the coroner. The house behind where I was at has a red E30 coupe with 4 bolt bottle cap wheels. All 4 tires are flat, front bumper cover is laying on the ground next to it, not much rust from what I could see standing 6 feet away. I know the guy who lives kiddie corner from this place. He said the owner is in the nursing home now and the car hasnt moved in 10 years. Is there any value or need to save this car? Perfectly straight body panels. If so, how much is it worth?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

E30's are going for silly money. It's a good time to take advantage of that fact.
Even shells are fetching 2 grand.


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

I've had mine for 7 years now! Pics of it are somewhere in the thread here I think. Currently working on an s52 swap, hoping to get the motor in this weekend 

Love this car :thumbup:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

e30 on German Ebay









another nice e30 on German Ebay


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

BlackSpeed66 said:


> I've had mine for 7 years now! Pics of it are somewhere in the thread here I think. Currently working on an s52 swap, hoping to get the motor in this weekend
> 
> Love this car :thumbup:


I have a friend selling a 96 s52. Maybe I can help you out. NE pennsylvania!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashran2 (Aug 4, 2005)

This is currently for sale here in Sweden. BMw 325i engine has been bored upto by hartge 2.8L.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my :heart:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I think that is the only mtech car I actually like. I've yet to see one besides this that doesn't look ricey to me.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

4 Mtech cars look better than 2 door IMO. Also what is that on the steering wheel?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a remote for the head unit. I think that car or any mtech car would look way better with some black side molding and bumper molding, these cars just don't look good without it or when its painted the body color.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

I hate this thread. I had a clean '91 318i that I loved and was totaled when a van ran into the back of it. It was a great backup family car that I modified to use as a rallycross car. It was a great little car - loved it.

http://gallery.shutterdriven.com/p893916809/h231457d2#h231457d2

http://gallery.shutterdriven.com/p13919967/h36217938#h36217938

http://gallery.shutterdriven.com/p13919967/h32c695c0#h32c695c0


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

How does TCL feel about E30 convertibles? How do they handle and drive compared to the coupes?


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

my euro 84 bahama beige - see a lot more pics @renownusa




































w Magnus and founder of Speedhunters.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

pretty pumped. I fly out next sat to pick this up in seattle. driving it back to long beach should be a good time...


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> How does TCL feel about E30 convertibles? How do they handle and drive compared to the coupes?


A well sorted convertible, suspension etc. is e30 fun, but given the chance I would still prefer the coupe.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

drivingenthus said:


> my euro 84 bahama beige - see a lot more pics @renownusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what wheels are those?


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

XwalkerX said:


> pretty pumped. I fly out next sat to pick this up in seattle. driving it back to long beach should be a good time...


Congrats! I saw that on BaT and thought it was a very cool car. It's custom but not overdone. Very clean and stylish. $11.3k may sound like a lot at first but it actually a really good deal for a well sorted example, let alone one with a S52 swap.


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

*1st Drive*

Well just drove my first e30 this weekend. What can I say apart from I loved it!!

The car:
1989 Alpine White 325i coupe w/ Sport LSD and original m40 with 180,xxx Kms! (not miles!)

The car is in very good condition. A friend of mine owns it and takes incredibly good care of it. For a 26 year old car it was more solid then I thought it was going to be.

Overall impressions are good, engine is super smooth and silky with just enough power to not get you in trouble (could use a few more ponies by either engine refresh or s5x swap). The original suspension was still in the car, a few odd noises from it but no crashing and the ride was pretty good as well. Interior was pretty much mint. Had no aftermarket stereo all original, sport cloth seats (super comfy for the 30min ride), and the interior visibility is excellent in all directions. Loved the mechanical/direct feeling you have with the road, definitely miss that in my GTI.

The only things I did not really like about it were the steering was slow and loose (26 year old car should be expected) and the pedals were off center to the left (bet I would get used to it).

So pretty much sold me on the car and it's potential.



As an aside, the friend has an e30 m3 evo steering wheel in his car and its a but loose on the column because he can't find the proper washer for it. Does anyone know where/ what exact washer he needs to use?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Congrats! I saw that on BaT and thought it was a very cool car. It's custom but not overdone. Very clean and stylish. $11.3k may sound like a lot at first but it actually a really good deal for a well sorted example, let alone one with a S52 swap.



yeah i mean ideally i wanted to find one with working AC that i didnt have to retrofit myself but this car was just too clean to pass up. 

i pick it up this coming sat and get to know its quirks on the 1300 mile drive down the coast...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

We sold our '88 325ix rust bucket for $2,750, but it'll make a great winter beater for someone. I called the person and let them know I had a 2" thick folder of service records, but it appears he wasn't interested.

If you bought a car like that wouldn't you want the docs?


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

Found a sweet video on youtube https://youtu.be/8AzZXTgBamI of a nice E30, and a few minutes on Google led me to this http://www.bmw-syndykat.home.pl/viewtopic.php?t=26938

I don't understand the text there, but da*n the car is just perfect! (yes - even if I'm an old grumpy man; anti-stance and everything - I love it and need one just like it!!)


































:beer:


----------



## VwSweetHeart (Dec 4, 2008)

Current state of our E30
New Heart coming soon....


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's my touring in storage, waiting for one of my other projects to be "done". Hopefully it will be back on the road in a year.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Found a few pictures of my old e30:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Saw this E30 in Colorado.



Yes, it's a Touring...but it's also right (wrong) hand drive :what: opcorn:



Power windows, cloth seats, and...

..


...


yes, a manual gearbox


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

hushypushy said:


> Saw this E30 in Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw this on an Alpina forum:

IMG_0123 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0108 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0109 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0112 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0114 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0120 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0127 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0128 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0131 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0134 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0136 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0138 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0140 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0143 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0144 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0147 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

IMG_0148 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been tossing the idea around of selling mine lately.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> Power windows, cloth seats, and...
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot to post the "interior" pic. It's just a phone snap through the window, but E30 guys usually like to see manual 'boxes and cloth seats :beer:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

ncbrock said:


> I've been tossing the idea around of selling mine lately.


So hot


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I miss my Zenders.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

I need one like this...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

How does this 89 325i look? low miles, new water pump, new (maybe used) transmission and timing chain.clean interior. $3000

https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5232584745.html


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

88c900t said:


> How does this 89 325i look? low miles, new water pump, new (maybe used) transmission and timing chain.clean interior. $3000
> 
> https://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/5232584745.html


Check both front fender wells and trunk for rust. Under the battery tray is worst . Also make sure windshield and rear window seals are in good shape all the seals around the outside could cost you close to 500 to fix with new.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I need an E30. 

I got hit by the E30 bug again. 

I live in Chicago, and want a sedan. Can do a coupe, but really would prefer a sedan. 

Anyone relatively local selling a nice sedan that's not molested, on coil overs and in one piece?


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

im actually going to list my car very soon. 

89 325iS 
obd 1 s52 swap
zf trans
2.93 LSD
Rotiform 3 piece TMB
ground control with bilstein 
smoked hella ellipsoids
mtech 1 rear spoiler
kirk roll bar
suede sport seats
refreshed gauges
etc etc


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

jrsmitchell said:


> IMG_0108 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


Oh my :heart:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

XwalkerX said:


> im actually going to list my car very soon.


Love the colour


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Finally got my first e30 at the age of 30. 1987 325e. One owner until 2014, no rust at all


----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)

My 1988 325, had her for 10 years now. I had a Reiger lip on there but I broke it off, I need to throw something on there. Here she is with the mighty HC-130H Hercules.

1988 BMW E30 by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Picked up my E30 325i July 2015. Got some plans for it, hoping to drive it again soon.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Some pics I took of the E30s of my buddies:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what side skirts are on the silver one?
Kinda weird looking with the M-tech 2 front and rear but M-Tech 1 skirts?

I don't hate it.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

It's basically cobbled together haha.

Genuine M-Tech 2 rear, replica M-Tech 2 front (that actually doesn't fit that great) and the skirts... umm I'm not sure what exactly they are, but I know they are from a 2-dr and have been adapted to fit the 4 door with a bit cut out of the rear so the door can open. The car admittedly is more of a classic 10 footer.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

My brother has a complete genuine M-Tech 2 kit laying around, been trying to talk him into selling it to me. It's just collecting dusk since his E30 is a 10 year project car that also just collects dust.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Shot my mate's 318i yesterday.

http://www.tiefundbreit.com/blog/2016/07/13/318s-can-be-sexy-too/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Found my old E30... it's not looking good:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/5701328006.html


> Selling my Bmw e30. This car was mainly used to practice drifting. The car runs and drives.
> 
> Pros: Comes with drivers Recaro seat. Borbet C wheels. 3 factory wheels(one was stolen)
> 
> Cons: Rust(panels can be replaced for fairly cheap. Missing a piece of the front bumper. It needs a battery, rear shocks, and a shifter bushing.



















I love how the 'eurotuner' sticker is still partially there after 14 years.

http://imgur.com/gallery/sF1wE


Those are genuine hella black lights (the burn marks are probably the Lamin-X) and a genuine Recaro SRD (or SPD, I forget). If the seats aren't all torn up and the lights are in good shape, I bet you could probably offer the guy $400 for the car and it would be a good parts car. Those seats were expensive as were those headlights.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Practice drifting=beating the living crap out of the car. 
Poor thing.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Sepp said:


> Practice drifting=beating the living crap out of the car.
> Poor thing.


It was actually a track day car for 2 years before I bought it.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

Better than some garage queen. That car has memories stories and experiences. :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Please forgive me if this is a repost.
First time I've ever seen this vid.


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

Story time! Plus this thread needs to come back. 

Few years ago, bought this 87 325. Day we moved into the new house and I drove it into the garage. 









Worked on it a bit, had every plan on swapping motors. The one I had was DONE. 









Then along came another! 1984 with a bad auto trans. Filled with aftermarket goodies. sway bars, suspension, side skirts, rear lip, spoiler.. It had that 80's all white drug dealer look to it. But there was an issue. No Title. The car had changed hands 2 or 3 times between people and it had gotten lost. 










Here are the two Alpine's together. After a bit of work. 









The 1984 after a bit more work. 










Parted out the 84. Restarted work on the 87. Got the motor out, rolled her out to clean the bay.. someone had bondo'd over cracks in the passenger side shock tower. I could see daylight through it. So I pulled all the parts off that. Got it as a roller and had it picked up and dumped.

For a while I was E30-less. Didn't think I would get into it again. Had my fun, learned a TON about the cars, and that was that. Girlfriend was ecstatic I was no longer running a mid 80's BMW chop shop in our yard. 

Until a few weeks ago. One of the local guys I had sold some parts to was selling off one of his e30's. 
1985 Bronzit 325e. 









Have yet to do much with it except enjoy it. I've still got a load of parts for it. 
(Don't mean to have the company name in there, I took it for fun).








All new bushings, shifter rebuild, top hats, etc etc. Still need to pick up a set of sway bars. (the 85 didn't come with a front swaybar) It had broken off at some point and the PO didn't bother to fix it. I've got a reinforced front subframe waiting to go in. Along with an e36 steering rack and new shocks and springs. Currently on 15 inch Borbet Type C's.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice outcome to that bumpy road.

I just bought that x-brace for mine. :thumbup:


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking at the E36 thread made me want to revive this one.

Picked up my E30 last winter, still covered in road grime from the 900km return journey from Corner Brook. No pics because its under a pile of crap in my garage.

Its a 325i lachssilber sedan from 1989, has an M50B25 non-vanos swap what seems to have been done right mechanically, but someone bodged the wiring. So I have to fix that, and figure out how to hook up the AC. Some rust to take care of but just fenders and rockers. For $900 I figure it was well worth it. This car might sit for a while before its on the road, but I'll pick at it. Had to take my chance to get one when it appeared.

Plan is spece30 suspension, stock brakes with HPS pads and stainless braided lines, catback and thats about it. I'll por15 and re-rubberize the underside, and paint the car le mans blue. My goal is to make a car that is just reliable so I can just enjoy it as much as possible every summer.


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

*No One Can Resist The Charm Of A Super Clean BMW E30 M3*



> There was a time when the used car market didn’t really care about the E30 M3, but appreciation hit really hard the German sports car in recent years, rendering it unattainable for the majority of people that want to experience the first M3.
> 
> There isn’t much to criticize about the E30 M3, aside from its straight-line performance if compared with more modern metal, but then again, BMW created this car as a homologation special therefore the magic is to be found on the more twisty stuff.
> 
> ...


http://www.carscoops.com/2017/10/no-one-can-resist-charm-of-super-clean.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/292289706146


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy ****!


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Um, dayum


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Twenty years ago today my dad gave me his '86 E30 325...

As a trade-in to get something reliable for myself.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

A week or so ago I spotted an E30 in my neighborhood sitting in a driveway that obviously hasn't been driven in a while. Are there any outward identifiers on the car to tell if it is a manual without peeping into the windows? It is a red convertible and I'm not really a fan of red cars but if it has a manual trans I might look into to for a polish and flip opportunity.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> A week or so ago I spotted an E30 in my neighborhood sitting in a driveway that obviously hasn't been driven in a while. Are there any outward identifiers on the car to tell if it is a manual without peeping into the windows? It is a red convertible and I'm not really a fan of red cars but if it has a manual trans I might look into to for a polish and flip opportunity.



No way to tell without peeping.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Did I just spot the ultimate E30? Sure I’d want a coupe but damn isn’t this sweet?











































I’d have parked it in the compact spot myself, because this little sedan carries a big stick.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Incredible! I prefer the euro chrome bumper cars to the later plastic bumpers.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

westopher said:


> Incredible! I prefer the euro chrome bumper cars to the later plastic bumpers.


that’s your preference, but if my hunches are correct this may have been a LHD Japan delivered vehicle. I could be wrong. But how many white C2 2.7 sedans are out there?????


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

There were only 150 c2 2.7 produced entirely. I’d bet in this spec it’s in the low single digits if it’s real and not a recreation.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Took mine out over the weekend. Been fixing a few annoying issues from a big "refresh" and haven't had it out as much this year.

Untitled by Nick Smith, on Flickr


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Put some miles on mine this weekend too. 1500 miles since purchase a year ago. It's not a lot, but it's been fun.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

han89hubt said:


> Your article is very good, I have read many articles but I am really impressed with your writing style. I will review this post.
> *among us*


What are you selling?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I remember when I started this post to try to get the cost of E30s up a bit before I sold mine...
I'm sorry.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> *Re: (Chapel)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_E30s are the holy grail of classic BMWs.
> ...


how bout now?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

You might be on to something... 😅


----------



## crazyrobert (10 mo ago)

That was a nice thread, thank you so much for allowing me to learn something relly new and I am unaware of it. cinema app


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Unlike the spammer above, I will provide value through new photos I got of my car:


----------



## crazyrobert (10 mo ago)

hexagone said:


> Unlike the spammer above, I will provide value through new photos I got of my car:
> 
> 
> View attachment 167514
> ...


The photos are awesome bro.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks great.

Since we're here quick update on mine. 
I'm reupholstering the seats this winter. I bought these sport seats right after I got the car a couple years ago.
Promptly broke the seat back I thought. Turns out the screw holding the outer seat back to base came out.
These have been on the shelf since, I ran Corbeaus in their place. I'm going to put those in the Volvo so needed to re-do these. LS Leather kit in black with factory style stitching.
I got new foam from ECS for the drivers seat.
Before pic only as they are in process.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

And done.


----------

